# On aura un nouvel iBook un jour ? :-)



## Sponge Bob (4 Mai 2005)

Nouveaux iBook semaine prochaine... c'est pas une rumeur.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Mai 2005)

oui oui oui oui
Un petit lien pour la source???
Tu travailles chez Apple ?
Sur quoi te base-tu pour affirmer cela??:mouais:


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Mai 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> oui oui oui oui
> Un petit lien pour la source???
> Tu travailles chez Apple ?
> Sur quoi te base-tu pour affirmer cela??:mouais:



Le marc du café au fond de la tasse... ça ment pas ça!


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Mai 2005)

En plus il avait un drôle de goût le miens, il sentait.. LA POMME !!!:rateau:


----------



## Sponge Bob (4 Mai 2005)

On prends les paris ? suis ni chez Apple, et pas vu ca sur le net... J'avoue je suis le patron d'Apple Insider... euh non Think Secret... J'ai quoi si ma rumeur est vrai ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

Fais gaffe ca fait mal de se faire bouler rouge.


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Mai 2005)

Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quoi si ma rumeur est vrai ?



La possibilité d'acheter un nouvel ibook?!


----------



## Sponge Bob (4 Mai 2005)

Allez... encore des petites ? 
Un iPod Bluetooth et un telephone Apple (en collaboration avec Motorola) en septembre a l'Apple Expo...
Suis gentil...


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

Bon, tu arrêtes de jouer la désinformamation OU tu nous dit d'où tu sort toi !


----------



## Pitchoune (4 Mai 2005)

Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> Allez... encore des petites ?
> Un iPod Bluetooth et un telephone Apple (en collaboration avec Motorola) en septembre a l'Apple Expo...
> Suis gentil...



J'ai mangé avec Steve. Il m'a avoué que les ibooks seraient munis du tout nouveau G6!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Mai 2005)

et yop .. un modo nous informe que le thread "ibook vers le 20 avril" risque de fermer dans une semaine .. ben oui c'est passé le 20 avril et hop un nouveau ouvre .. m'en fout je continue a y croire .. cette semaine sera la bonne y a pas moyen que tout le monde ait eu sa gaterie et pas nous .. en plus nous on est les plus choux .. ben oui le PB il fait classe .. le zibook il fait chou .. pas d'accord ?


----------



## macxe (4 Mai 2005)

Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> Nouveaux iBook semaine prochaine... c'est pas une rumeur.



lol si c'est pas une rumeur c'est quoi !

source à l'appui ou bien c'est une rumeur


----------



## Gregg (4 Mai 2005)

La personne qui dit cela suit simplement le cours des choses : PowerMac renouvellées et Emac et Imac de même donc on suit la chose c tout


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Mai 2005)

> La personne qui dit cela suit simplement le cours des choses : PowerMac renouvellées et Emac et Imac de même donc on suit la chose c tout


bien sur qu'on va suivre .. la question c'et : QUAND


----------



## Sponge Bob (4 Mai 2005)

Source non divulgable... desole...


----------



## macxe (4 Mai 2005)

Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> Source non divulgable... desole...



mdr excuse nous la mafia russe doit etre sur le coup...


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> mdr excuse nous la mafia russe doit etre sur le coup...



Tu en sais trop c'est ca ?


----------



## macxe (4 Mai 2005)

beh disons que la mafia russe l'observe et si il divulge quoi que ce soit. COuik

Disons que c'est fort possible que tu ais raison mais tu joues le tout pour le tout parce que ce serait fort logique que des new zibooks arrivent.

Moi je pense la semaine prochaine. Mais je n'avance rien.


----------



## valoriel (4 Mai 2005)

Houlà ça sent la spéculation à plein nez :hein:

S'il y a bien une chose que l'on prédire avec Apple, c'est qu'on ne peut rien prévoir :love:

Donc oui les ibooks mériteraient d'être mis à jour, mais pour la date de sortie ---->


----------



## Gregg (4 Mai 2005)

Ouais mais les spécs ca sera quoi ?


----------



## duracel (4 Mai 2005)

Wait and see...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (4 Mai 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mangé avec Steve. Il m'a avoué que les ibooks seraient munis du tout nouveau G6!



Hé Sponge Bob, t'es grillé là, Pitchoune a mangé avec Steve, moi j'y crois, c'est vrai des iBook G6.
D'ailleurs tu sais quoi, moi j'ai son courriel mac.com, j'lui ai tout simplement demandé des infos sur les nouveaux Ipods, et bien sache qu'il pensait mettre l'option Bluethoot 2.0 mais il trouvait ça un peu lent, alors il passe directement au bluethoot 6.0 pour que ça aille avec l'iBook G6


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Mai 2005)

sérieux ?


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Mai 2005)

Ben oui, mais là les sources sont citées, ca rend la chose plus crédible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Mai 2005)

ben oui mais quand meme .. un G6 en avant premiere .. un bluetooth 6 .. on va avoir un zibouk plus puissant qu'un qu'un ..


----------



## valoriel (5 Mai 2005)

Non non, faut pas vous inquietez 

Toute la gamme va intégralement être revu (sauf les iMacs) avec des G6 pour tous, sauf le mac mini qui embarquera un G5! Pour les technologies, airport et bluetooh (6.0), le firewire 1600 et l'USB 4.0 de série.

 :love: :mouais: :mouais:   
:mouais:
:mouais:


----------



## Macintosheux (5 Mai 2005)

Vous etes méchants...
On attend mardi après midi avant de taper 

Perso j'ai du mal à imaginer deux mises à jour en deux semaines...!
Si Apple devait sortir son iBook la semaine prochaine, elle l'aurait fait cette semaine, en même temps que eMac et iMac. Ou alors elle aurait annoncé ces iMac et eMac la semaine prochaine.
Enfin c'est ce que je pense...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Mouais :mouais:
Bon, on ferme lequel des deux tradada à rumeurs mythomanes sur les iBook ? :modo:


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Les deux et on met les désinformateurs au cachots !


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mai 2005)

Avec SM, Sonny, Babouel et Moi comme geoliers, yen a qui vont plus s'asseoir de toute leur misérable vie !


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Avec SM, Sonny, Babouel et Moi comme geoliers, yen a qui vont plus s'asseoir de toute leur misérable vie !


----------



## tedy (5 Mai 2005)

Malheureusement je pense que tous cela va finir par du boulage rouge sang    :hein:  
Meme si au fond de moi j'aimerai que tout cela se réalise


----------



## macxe (5 Mai 2005)

moi je pense que les ibooks vont arriver bientot en tout cas il me les faut avant début juillet. Pensez vous que si je commande vers le 6-7 juillet un ibook je pourrais l'avoir vers le 3 ou 4 aout maximum?


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Mai 2005)

Oups, j'ai fait saigner Bob l'éponge.


----------



## noche84 (6 Mai 2005)

Mais je pense avoir lu quelque part "une diminution des prix des iBooks"... Sur ConsoMac peut-etre... Diminution de prix avec une mise à niveau pour Tiger ça serait top quand même...
Et un nouveau modèle en Septembre aussi du reste


----------



## _m_apman (6 Mai 2005)

Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> Source non divulgable... desole...


Ce serait pas croquer.free.fr, ta source ? Dans ce cas, je comprend que tu ne veuilles pas la divulguer.


----------



## _m_apman (6 Mai 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Diminution de prix avec une mise à niveau pour Tiger ça serait top quand même...


Alors ce serait "seulement" une baisse de prix puisque les zibooks sont livrés avec Tiger depuis mardi (comme toute la gamme d'ailleurs) !


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Mai 2005)

Un Boobook, un Boobook, un Boobook, allez tous en choeur et jobsounet, attendri, fera un effort pour nous !


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

Un eMac, un eMac un ... oups pardon c'est déjà fait :rateau:  

:love: :love:        :love: :love:​
Oui tiens pourquoi pas une petite MAJ des ibooks! Mais je ne vois pas ce que Apple peut proposer de plus sur cette machine (pour le moment bien sûr). Surtout que depuis mardi, ils sont livrés avec Tiger. 

Enfin il faut attendre et voir... :mouais: :love:


----------



## minime (6 Mai 2005)

Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une rumeur.



Ben fallait pas poster ici alors. 



			
				Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai du mal à imaginer deux mises à jour en deux semaines...!



Le PowerMac a été revu le 27 avril, l'iMac et l'eMac une semaine plus tard, le 3 mai. Mais là pour l'iBook j'y crois pas.



			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mouais :mouais:
> Bon, on ferme lequel des deux tradada à rumeurs mythomanes sur les iBook ? :modo:



Voilà les tenants de la surmodération qui attaquent dans leur costume de Darth Vader.


----------



## iota (6 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> un telephone Apple (en collaboration avec Motorola) en septembre a l'Apple Expo...


C'est un téléphone Motorola en collaboration avec Apple plutot... dans la mesure ou le telephone sera vendu sous la marque Motorola...

Au fait ? Tu bosses pour croquer ?

@+
iota


----------



## Aurelien_ (6 Mai 2005)

Dès que j'ai vu le titre et le premier message je suis allé sur croquer.free.fr ça m'avait tellement fait marré la dernière fois 

Et quand on voit les annonces qu'ils faisaient il y a un an environ (G5 3GHz avec 1Go de RAM en série) ça me fait bien marrer!


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Mai 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Le PowerMac a été revu le 27 avril, l'iMac et l'eMac une semaine plus tard, le 3 mai. Mais là pour l'iBook j'y crois pas.


Pourquoi ?


----------



## tedy (6 Mai 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?


ça ferai pêut-etre beaucoup en très peu de temps non?

En meme temps tiger sort et sait-on jamais ce serai noel avant l'heure......


----------



## noche84 (6 Mai 2005)

> Alors ce serait "seulement" une baisse de prix puisque les zibooks sont livrés avec Tiger depuis mardi (comme toute la gamme d'ailleurs) !



Oui Mise a niveau MATERIELLE sorry, je n'avais pas precise...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Je pense qu'une mise à niveau au moins avec les mêmes spécifications que l'emac est inévitable, faute de quoi l'ibook 12 pouces  perdra son statut d'excellente affaire pour la rentrée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (7 Mai 2005)

donc fondamentalement, nous sommes tous d'accord .. une mise a jour matérielle est nécessaire .. parce que nous le valons bien


----------



## iota (7 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'une mise à niveau au moins avec les mêmes spécifications que l'emac est inévitable, faute de quoi l'ibook 12 pouces perdra son statut d'excellente affaire pour la rentrée.


J'y crois pas... ca nous ferais un iBook 12" quasiment aussi performant que le powerbook 12"...

@+
iota


----------



## lalou (7 Mai 2005)

Et les nouveaux iBook présentés à la prochaine WWDC 2005 début juin, est-ce plausible ?


----------



## ederntal (7 Mai 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Et les nouveaux iBook présentés à la prochaine WWDC 2005 début juin, est-ce plausible ?



everything is possible... mais c'est pas vraiment l'endroit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (7 Mai 2005)

plus on en parle, plus je doute, tout le monde a eu sa mises a jour sauf les zibouk ... si cette màj ce fait on va avoir comme certain le disent des ibook aussi puissant que le PB 12' .. chose inpensable (pour ne pas mordre sur les parts de marché du PB) ... que faut-il donc penser ? d'abord une maj des PB et apres de Ibook ? pas de maj PB et donc pas de maj Ibook ? c'est question me turlupine severement tout en sachant que moi je dois en acheter un avant septembre .. donc ... et si y la maj a lieu 10 jours apres mon achat, je vais vraiment m'en vouloir ...je sais plus quoi faire, je craque .. cupertino secret ... j'adore mais pas quand j'en ai tant besoin ... argh ...


----------



## noche84 (7 Mai 2005)

un bas de gamme a 1,33Ghz, disque dur 40Go... Le reste je ne sais pas... Mais de toute facon ca restera en dessous du power pook


----------



## zangar (7 Mai 2005)

c'est clair et net.va pas falloir s'attendre à un truc de fou.
1,33ghz pour le 12" , 512 de ram, un dd un peu plus gros et peut etre un baisse des prix.Une  nouvelle carte graphique uniquement si c'est la fête et si on est sage.


----------



## Sly73 (7 Mai 2005)

Je pense que cette mise à jour est possible et qu'elle aura lieu au plus tard avant la mi-juin (pour la semaine prochaine c'est donc possible !).   

Et puis elle ne viendra en rien menacer le PowerBook, enfin forcément que si mais le PowerBook restera devant.

Voici mon estimation de la configuration   :

- iBook 12" Combo : 999¤, 1.33Ghz, 256Mo RAM, Ati Mobility Radeon 9600 64Mo ou Nvidia GeForce FX Go 5200 64Mo, DD 40Go, AirPort Extreme, nouveau trackpad
- iBook 14" Combo : 1249¤, 1.42Ghz, 256Mo RAM, Ati Mobility Radeon 9600 64Mo ou Nvidia GeForce FX Go 5200 64Mo, DD 60Go, AirPort Extreme, nouveau trackpad
- iBook 14" Superdrive 8X : 1449¤, 1.42Ghz, 512Mo RAM, Ati Mobility Radeon 9600 64Mo ou Nvidia GeForce FX Go 5200 64Mo, DD 60Go, AirPort Extreme, nouveau trackpad

Maintenant, je trouve qu'il serait bien qu'il y est 512Mo RAM de série mais j'y crois pas (surtout pour le 12"), il faudrait aussi l'option Superdrive et un disque dur de 60Go de série sur le 12" et enfin un disque dur de 80Go de série sur le 14" haut de gamme et un sytème antichoc sur toute la gamme (12 et 14").


----------



## Lupin sansei (7 Mai 2005)

Sur l'apple store Japon, il y a une réduction sur la mémoire des iBooks et elle coure jusqu'au lundi 23 mai. Il est possible qu'il y ai une Maj pour le mardi 24....


----------



## valoriel (7 Mai 2005)

je part pour deux jours


----------



## tedy (7 Mai 2005)

salut Valoriel  

Bon voyage  

Bon soyons sérieux maintenant...
Que se passe-t-il dans la tête de steeve???  
je pense qu'il veut nous rendre fou...et il va y arriver!!! :hosto: :bebe: :sick: :king: :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (7 Mai 2005)

je viens de voir ca .. certain diront que j'atteris ... mais mieux vaut tard que jamais ... le zibouk 12" n'a pas de garveur CD ????? c'est pas un combo .. c'est la honte .. en plus c'est mal foutu sur l'apple store, apres avoir cliqué sur l'image du ibook, on à les 3 choix et y pas marqué toute la connectique .. donc au debut on croit qui y pas de firewire .. alors que si on clique sur selectionner la .. on voit que c'est USB 2 et pas USB qu'on a firewire et tout .. en gros je connais pas la fiche technique compléte pour le ibook .. c'est la honte hein ?


----------



## Sly73 (7 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir ca .. certain diront que j'atteris ... mais mieux vaut tard que jamais ... le zibouk 12" n'a pas de garveur CD ????? c'est pas un combo .. c'est la honte .. en plus c'est mal foutu sur l'apple store, apres avoir cliqué sur l'image du ibook, on à les 3 choix et y pas marqué toute la connectique .. donc au debut on croit qui y pas de firewire .. alors que si on clique sur selectionner la .. on voit que c'est USB 2 et pas USB qu'on a firewire et tout .. en gros je connais pas la fiche technique compléte pour le ibook .. c'est la honte hein ?




 

L'iBook 12" a un combo (lecteur DVD + graveur CD) et si tu veux voir la fiche complète avec dans la rubrique matériel du site Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (7 Mai 2005)

oups .. je sors et vais lire ca .. désolé ... faut vraiment que j'apprenne a me taire


----------



## cypress (7 Mai 2005)

Tout d'abord bonjour à tous, je lis le forum depuis un moment, mais je viens de m'inscrire!

C'est quand même bizarre que les iBooks n'ont pas été mis à jour, c'est les seuls de la gamme à être tellement en retard, même l'eMac à écran cathodique est meilleur !!

Je suis confiant pour une mise à jour d'ici mi-juin.
La semaine qui vient pourquoi pas, et ce serait plutôt logique : une catégorie de produit par semaine, ce qui permet de faire la promotion du produit pendant ce temps où il a l'exclusivité, et laisser la tension monter quant aux mises à jours suivantes en fin de semaine, pour recapter l'attention dès la semaine suivante ! (oui je veux un ibook )


----------



## sioux (7 Mai 2005)

pourvu que ça soit le retour de la palourde


----------



## yret (7 Mai 2005)

sioux a dit:
			
		

> pourvu que ça soit le retour de la palourde



laquelle, la rumeur ?


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

La MAJ des iBook ne fait plus de doute, la grande inconnue étant la date de cette révision. Il me semble qu'une semaine entre deux révisions est un délai assez cours alors une révision de toute la gamme en moins d'un mois 

Petite question, Apple a-t-elle déjà révisé toute la gamme d'un seul coup?

Merci d'avance


----------



## yret (8 Mai 2005)

A part la toute première fois, je ne vois pas !


----------



## jonas34 (8 Mai 2005)

Yop !

Moi, je parie que toute la gamme sera mise à jour (G6 ou G7 pour tout le monde, dual core, 2 Go de ram, HDD de 2To tec...)... je n'ai pas de date, mais un jour, c'est sur 

@+


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

jonas34 a dit:
			
		

> Yop !
> 
> Moi, je parie que toute la gamme sera mise à jour (G6 ou G7 pour tout le monde, dual core, 2 Go de ram, HDD de 2To tec...)... je n'ai pas de date, mais un jour, c'est sur
> 
> @+


C'est beau de rêver 

 tedy


----------



## tedy (8 Mai 2005)

oui le doux reveur... 

Plus ça va et moins je la sent cette mise à jour.:mouais:  
Vais me faire l'éponge moi si il a menti !!!

 "Valo"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2005)

Prions ensemble pour cette mise à jour !!!


----------



## mog (8 Mai 2005)

Ahh les forums de rumeurs, c'est quand même quelque chose. 
Vous pensez qu'on aura droit à une évolution du design, il faut dire que l'actuel commence à dater. Un peu plus de finesse, ca passerait bien!!

Personnellement, je serais assez tenter de croire à une MAJ iBook, même si il viendrait  empiéter sur les plates-bandes de son frère aîné. D'ailleurs si on regarde du côté de l'iMac, on remarque aussi une diminution du fossé niveau puissance en comparaison avec le PowerMac.


----------



## jonas34 (8 Mai 2005)

azéron a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau de rêver
> 
> tedy



Nan ! Vous pensez que dans 10 ans on aura toujours des ibook G4 1,2 Ghz avec 256 de ram et 30 Go de hdd ???

Je suis trop triste, tiens, a ce moment là j'acheterais un PC 10 Ghz avec ses 10 Go de ram et son disque de 30 TO ! Voilà, monsieur apple, si tu ne veux pas perdre un client, il faudra un jour faire des mise à jour !


@+


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

jonas34 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! Vous pensez que dans 10 ans on aura toujours des ibook G4 1,2 Ghz avec 256 de ram et 30 Go de hdd ???
> 
> Je suis trop triste, tiens, a ce moment là j'acheterais un PC 10 Ghz avec ses 10 Go de ram et son disque de 30 TO ! Voilà, monsieur apple, si tu ne veux pas perdre un client, il faudra un jour faire des mise à jour !
> 
> ...


   

Non dans 10 ans on l'aura vu cette MAJ, ne t'inquietes pas


----------



## tedy (8 Mai 2005)

jonas34 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! Vous pensez que dans 10 ans on aura toujours des ibook G4 1,2 Ghz avec 256 de ram et 30 Go de hdd ???
> 
> Je suis trop triste, tiens, a ce moment là j'acheterais un PC 10 Ghz avec ses 10 Go de ram et son disque de 30 TO ! Voilà, monsieur apple, si tu ne veux pas perdre un client, il faudra un jour faire des mise à jour !
> 
> ...


Et puis les Ghz ne sont pas tout la preuve today la différence de Ghz entre PC et Mac et ça tourne pareil...

Bcp de Ghz implique chauffe donc ventilateurs donc bruits.......etc

Mais bon c'est sur que dans 10 ans on regardera le matos actuel différement  
Tout est question évolution.

Pour l'heure c'est sure que je serai ravi d'un petit lifting dans l'esprit powerbook mais apple à une logique en ce moment qui me dépasse un peu je dois dire  :rose:


----------



## nerval2005 (8 Mai 2005)

Juste une petite chose : concernant Motorola, j'ai effectivement lu un article de presse mentionnant un rapprochement d'Apple avec cette société, le but étant, si mes souvenirs sont bons, de créer un téléphone portable multimedia (pouvant surtout récupérer de la musique il me semble). Je ne sais plus dans quel quotidien j'ai pu lire ceci, peut-être les Echos de cette semaine, à vérifier.


----------



## tedy (8 Mai 2005)

Si tu télécharge la vidéo du Macworld 2005 à Sanfrancisco je crois steeve le dit pendant la keynote si mes souvenirs sont bon.

Tu vois meme un telephone...
Ce n'est qu'une question de mois maintenant je pense


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

nerval2005 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite chose : concernant Motorola, j'ai effectivement lu un article de presse mentionnant un rapprochement d'Apple avec cette société, le but étant, si mes souvenirs sont bons, de créer un téléphone portable multimedia (pouvant surtout récupérer de la musique il me semble). Je ne sais plus dans quel quotidien j'ai pu lire ceci, peut-être les Echos de cette semaine, à vérifier.


Ce téléphone est censé intégrer une version d'iTunes. Cet appareil n'est pas une rumeur, il est pret à sortir. Cependant, l'annonce de sa parution à été reportée suite à un problemes avec les majors de la musique. Le téléphone devrait toutefois bientôt sortir


----------



## kanako (8 Mai 2005)

Aller ! un zibouk demain ?
ou jeudi ?
aller, on y crois on y crois !!

sinon je pense pas que le design sera revu pour cette mise à jour je miserai plutôt ça pour l'an prochain...
bon, quoi qu'il en soit j'ai décidé de me fixer une date limite d'achat de mon ibook sinon je peut toujours remettre ça à plus tard en esperant une mise à jour ! 
aller, c'est décidé, quoiqu'il se passe la semaine prochaine, je m'achete un ibook en juin ! na ! 

à++

Kanako


----------



## shalkys (9 Mai 2005)

moi j'continu à croire qu'un nouveau ibook sortiera en juin ou septembre, même si apple sort une legere maj du ibook actuel ça me %£%§/ qu'il fasse une refonte en juin ou septembre après l'avoir acheté (marché de l'occaz sans doute oublié si refonte :/)


----------



## ederntal (9 Mai 2005)

shalkys a dit:
			
		

> moi j'continu à croire qu'un nouveau ibook sortiera en juin ou septembre, même si apple sort une legere maj du ibook actuel ça me %£%§/ qu'il fasse une refonte en juin ou septembre après l'avoir acheté (marché de l'occaz sans doute oublié si refonte :/)



Si il y a une mise a jour de l'ibook actuel ces jours -ci... tu peux etre sur qu'il n'y aura pas de refonte totale en juin!
ils vont pas mettre a jour un produit pour 1,5mois!

Septembre a la limite... Mais bon 5 mois c'est long, si on commence a regarder ce qui se fera 6 mois + tard on achete jamais rien!

Moi je mise sur une refonte en 2006!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Mai 2005)

le cercle vicieux de l'attente de la mise a jour .. c'est horrible, sur   PC portable j'avais pas ce probléme .. bizarre .. pourquoi là je veux attendre .. moi je voudrai qd meme bien un ibook compatible core image pour profiter pleinement des nouveauté de tiger .. ca craint quand meme de mettre un OS sur un ordi qui peut pas vraiment l'exploiter totalement .. non ? (HS : a la fnac j'ai vu pour le premiere fois un PB  12' .. il en jete de chez jete .. par contre 1700 euro ou plus par rapport au ibook 12 à 999 ben .. ca fait mal .. donc la tu te dis ..allez on se décale sur la droite et ne soit pas infidéle a ton futur conpagnon).

ce qui est sur : 
on peut pas avoir une MàJ maintenant et une refonte en septembre lors de l'apple expo (ca se fait pas)
donc c'est soit l'un soit l'autre
ibook n'a pas été révisé depuis longtemps (plus de 6 mois) et tout le reste de la gamme si ...
tout les mac sont compatibles entierement avec tiger sauf le ibook ..

donc moi je penche pour la mise a jour bientot .. mais dans ce cas, il y aura quoi à l'apple expo ?


----------



## Mickjagger (9 Mai 2005)

y'a pas de règle, l'annee dernière la star d'Apple Expo c'etait l'iMac G5 (mais on disait que son lancement aurait du avoir lieu qq moi plus tôt). En septembre 2003, c'etait le Powerbook 15". Sauf qu'il ne faisait que compléter la gamme PB 12/17" apparue au début de cette même année. Apple Expo a servi à lancer des produits importants, mais rien n'indique que ca soit toujours le cas (je me souviens que ça ralait avant parce qu'en gros Apple privilégiait les salons américains et servait du réchauffé au moment d'Apple Expo).
En tout cas, pour septembre ils ont pas mal de trucs potentiels à servir sur un plateau: update du Mac Mini ou des iPods par exemple, ou plus hypothétique un nouvel appareil de salon type Media Center... A priori une annonce à cette période là sera idéale pour préparer le terrain pour Noël.

Une mise à jour "habituelle" de l'iBook serait logique maintenent car il s'agit de coller à la période des achats des étudiants qui voudront leur nouvelle machine pour la rentrée. Et pour une refonte globale de l'iBook, Apple peut largement attendre octobre-novembre ou début 2006. Enfin à ce moment là, je peux pas m'empêcher de penser qu'ils vont forcément rajeunir le design avant l'adoption encore lointaine du G5 basse conso...

De toute façon on va encore passer le mardi ou le mercredi à scruter l'Apple Store!  
Il faut que quelqu'un ressorte le gadget indiquant que l'Apple Store vient de fermer en version widget Dashboard!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Mai 2005)

carrement qui nous fait le widget "fermeture de l'apple store" et pas que francais .. allez ... c 'est po dur .. merci


----------



## Olive94 (9 Mai 2005)

Je vous rejoins dans cette discussion, car je projette aussi de m'acheter un Ibook, d'occasion ou neuf....je compte m'en servir (en plus du classique > client&amis)- pour surfer au lit et éventuellement regarder des films : pensez vous qu'un 12' soit suffisant ? Ou un 14' est il quand meme plus raisonnable ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Mai 2005)

ben ca depend ... les parametre a prendre en compte c'est la portabilité ...les perf sont relativement semblable .. le cout .. plus élevé ... y a plein de topic traitant de ca dans le forum de switch ..


----------



## Olive94 (9 Mai 2005)

Je me demandais en fait si regarder un film sur un 12' etait si desagreable que ca.. je suis pas un puriste des grands ecrans , mais y'a aussi un minimum.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Je me demandais en fait si regarder un film sur un 12' etait si desagreable que ca.. je suis pas un puriste des grands ecrans , mais y'a aussi un minimum.



hof, ca va... et yu a vraiment pas de souci avec l'ibook sur les genoux 
dans le pire des cas, tu relis l'ibook a ta télé... et le tour est joué...

NB : wai, j'avais un 12" avant d'avoir le 14"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

vous pensez que le design des ibook va changer ... ?!?

depuis 2001, c'est la seule machine qui n'a pas subi de modification du design (exepté l'emac me semble t'il)

a votre avis, a quand un relooking de l'ibook ? quant ils seront capable de mettre des G5 dedans, cad dans tres tres longtemps...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Mai 2005)

moi toute ces rumeurs ca me tue .. j'ai trop besoin de cet ibouk .. et je l'achete pas car j'attend la mise a jour qui ne vient pas cela dit en passant .... argh ...


----------



## mog (9 Mai 2005)

Allez allez, moi je le sens pour demain!!!


----------



## Olive94 (9 Mai 2005)

(ca m'arrangerait )


----------



## iTonio (9 Mai 2005)

Et dire que demain je suis en DS (4h + 3h argh) .... vous pensez vraiment demain ou le 24 avril ??


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Mai 2005)

Le 24 Avril 2006 ? Euh je pense pas ! Demain, j'y crois pas trop, mais ça vient, tant mieux.


----------



## Mickjagger (10 Mai 2005)

Pour Olive, si tu veux utiliser un iBook en restant au lit je prendrais plutot un 12", il est quand meme plus leger et moins encombrant donc un peu plus facile à manipuler. Par contre l'été ca chauffe un peu quand meme sur la partie gauche là ou il y'a le disque dur! Faut laisser un peu l'air circuler.
Ca m'arrive de regarder des videos d'Eye Tv en plein ecran et je trouve pas que l'ecran soit trop petit quand on l'utilise dans ce contexte "matelassé"!  A moins que tu ne sois du genre à éloigner l'ordi de plusieurs mètres...
J'adorerais une option pour faire pivoter l'ecran en mode vertical quand on est allongé sur l'oreiller!  On peut déjà le faire en utilisant Aperçu quand on lit un PDF par exemple. Mais généralisé a tout le système, ca serait un autre gadget fort sympathique (A ranger dans la catégorie "inutile mais rigoureusement indispensable"!)  

Kasparov: y'a pas forcément de raisons qu'Apple ne mette à jour le design que lors du passage en G5. L'iBook "palourde" etait en G3, et la version ice a suivi en G3. Le processeur n'etait passé que de 466 mhz à 500!
Idem pour le Powerbook G4 passé du Titanium à l'Alu...
Ca ne prouve rien, mais l'iBook aura besoin d'un lifting rapidement, il est stratégiquement bien plus important qu'un eMac en sursis.


----------



## zangar (10 Mai 2005)

bon il ferme ou quoi ce store!!! 
y'en a qui ont envi d'avoir un nouvel ibook....


----------



## gvibrac (10 Mai 2005)

pffff ça m'a l'air mal barré pour aujourd'hui !!
J'achète mon 1er mac.... alors je m'dis autant acheter un mac à jour... mais si c'est qu'en septembre, je vais pas attendre... mais si c'est demain, c'est trop bête....
Arghhhh

Geoff


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Mai 2005)

je crois que c'est le meme raisonnement pour tout le monde ... ca serait tellement plus simple que cupertino nous donne la date de MàJ .. QUOI ? on peut toujours réver non ?


----------



## zangar (10 Mai 2005)

c'est sure qu'avec une date de màj on ne tournerait pas en rond comme des hamsters en cage, on ne surveillerait pas jour après jour tous les forums possible, on attendrait pas la fermeture d'un store qui ne vient pas....

j'en ai marre, çà me gave, j'ai besoin d'un ibook 12"


----------



## tyler_d (10 Mai 2005)

bon, c'est pas aujourd'hui, donc perso je n'y crois plus.

mais pourquoi ne pas mettre à jour l'ibook quand tous les produits l'ont été ? c'est pas très logique, d'autant plus que la carte graphique n'est pas compatible core image !

donc le mac mini et l'ibook sont les 2 seuls produits à ne pas etre MAJ et non compatible core image...

Et en meme temps, je comprend, l'ibook a vu son prix fondre en 1an, et il se vend très bien, pourquoi changer ? (il est surtout hyper compétitif au niveau 12", trouver un pc 12" à ce prix est un vrai défi !!!)

Une maj plus compléte en septembre ? un nouvel ibook ? AVANT les powerbook ? j'ai du mal à y croire ! ça ne serait pas logique !


----------



## tyler_d (10 Mai 2005)

zangar a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai marre, çà me gave, j'ai besoin d'un ibook 12"



et ba achétes le ! 

ça fait 6 mois que j'ai le miens, il tourne plus que bien (il n'a jamais planté) ! et pour un portable c'est plus que suffisant, et en plus, il est super transportable !!!!


----------



## zangar (10 Mai 2005)

çà me ferait vraiment mal d'acheter un ibook maintenant, et que quelques jours après il y ait une màj. pas trop au niveau du processeur mais surtout si il y a une nouvelle carte graphique compatible core image!!!.c'est uniquement pour çà que j'attends.
Dans ces cas là je peux etre extremement patient meme si çà me gratte...


----------



## Choupignoux (10 Mai 2005)

MOI zaussi ze veux un bibouk tout neuf !!!
BOUHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (10 Mai 2005)

Que l'on boule rouge celui qui a lancé ce sujet de faux espoirs !


----------



## Avril-VII (10 Mai 2005)

Déjà fait !!


----------



## shalkys (11 Mai 2005)

toujours rien en vu 
si rien la semaine prochaine Refonte en juin du nibook  moi je dis
On devrait parier des m&ms ça serait simpa


----------



## macxe (11 Mai 2005)

non des snickers c mieux

refonte à la wwdc alors?


----------



## akton (11 Mai 2005)

salut, 

   Moi aussi je compte passer à l'ibook une fois la maj faite. Donc j'attends...

J'ai téléphoné à apple, et ils m'ont dit qu'l l'avait améliorer ya trois mois donc il n'allait pas le faire avant 6 mois au moins.

  Serait-ce des menteurs pour vendre leur ibook actuel??? ou bien, ils disent vrai?


----------



## kanako (11 Mai 2005)

sniff l'apple store est toujours ouvert, apparement c'est pas pour aujourd'hui non plus...
je désespère... 
demain demain ?!
pour akton : pourtant il me semblait que la dernière mise à jour de l'ibook datais d'octobre (2004), ça fait un peut plus de trois mois non ?


----------



## akton (11 Mai 2005)

Je répète juste texto ce ke le vendeur m'a dit au tèl.

C'est pour ça que ça me parait bizarre.


----------



## PinkTurtle (11 Mai 2005)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> pour akton : pourtant il me semblait que la dernière mise à jour de l'ibook datais d'octobre (2004), ça fait un peut plus de trois mois non ?


Exact! ca fait pile 6 mois plutot .


----------



## noche84 (11 Mai 2005)

Derniere mise a jour de l'ibook le 19 Octobre 2004 !

Plus de 6 mois maintenant... 7 mois dans 8 jours... Or toutes les mises a jour de l'ibook se sont faites tous les 6 mois. Donc le revendeur d'apple a dit n'importe quoi pour fourger ses vieux clous 
 

Lol... Ceci dit, si il n'est pas mis a jour maintenant, ca sera surement pour Juin en effet


----------



## PinkTurtle (11 Mai 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Derniere mise a jour de l'ibook le 19 Octobre 2004 !
> 
> Plus de 6 mois maintenant... 7 mois dans 8 jours... Or toutes les mises a jour de l'ibook se sont faites tous les 6 mois. Donc le revendeur d'apple a dit n'importe quoi pour fourger ses vieux clous



 Ou alors il n'y connaissait rien. C'etait un nioube tout frais parachuté la. ( enfin, a ce moment la, ca crait un peu). Je sais pas trop quel version je préfère: le nioube ou l'arnaqueur...



			
				noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, si il n'est pas mis a jour maintenant, ca sera surement pour Juin en effet



Ca serait une bonne chose quand meme car les ibooks vont vraiment finir par dater...


----------



## shalkys (11 Mai 2005)

nibook,nibook, ne vois tu rien venir en ce mercredi ?
ho non, rien mon prince... paries donc un snikers pour le mois de juin 

Cela m'étonnerais que le vendeur d'apple soit au courrant des MAJ :/


----------



## noche84 (11 Mai 2005)

Oh de toute facon ils ne le sont pas aussi longtemps a l'avance... Maintenant, ils savent quand meme bien 8 jours a l'avance a mon avis... ou au pire la veille 
Je suppose que le livreur n'arrive pas avec de nouvelles machines toc toc sans prevenir personne 

L'ideal serait une petite mise a jour du PowerBook avant... Histoire de mettre la barre plus haut vu que les specifications de l'ibook sont toujours limitees par la gamme pro au dessus...


----------



## Webmr (11 Mai 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> 
> Moi aussi je compte passer à l'ibook une fois la maj faite. Donc j'attends...
> 
> ...


 
Il a confondu avec le PowerBook


----------



## shalkys (11 Mai 2005)

je miserais pas sur des performance beaucoup plus grandes (sauf la carte graphique peut être) mais plutôt sur la refonte de l'ibook (plus fin avec 13' par exemple) mais ibook sortiera avant powerbook je pensse, comme pour celui actuelle (qui à commencé avec un G3 500) le nouveau pourrais commencer avec la configue actuelle et avoir un G5 (enfin G4 dual core) d'ici l'année prochaine après une MAJ du PB


----------



## PinkTurtle (11 Mai 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Il a confondu avec le PowerBook


Bien vu 009!

@ Akton: Y'a plus qu'a retelephoner, pour cuisiner le mec de l'Apple Store. on sait jamais ( un miracle ca arrive). Vu que t'etais si bien parti, ..on te laisse le rappeler...


----------



## akton (11 Mai 2005)

donc je dois continuer a regarder tout les jours sur le site d'apple. J'arrête pas, jy vais même 3 fois par jour. Je craque...

  Je veux un ibook avec un carte graph un peu plus puissante et un disque dur plus rapide, c'est tout ce que je lui demande. (Et ptete l'absence de barrette de ram soudée)

 ziouplai monsieur...

Pasque bon, a force, je vais changer d'idée et rester chez pc car ya vraiment des bons plans en portable. Mais je continu d'espérer un peu (jsui motiv).


----------



## KaptainKavern (11 Mai 2005)

Non jeune padawan, sers toi de la Force, car du côté clair rester tu dois


----------



## Choupignoux (11 Mai 2005)

*On a qu'a formé un comando d'elite, on s'infiltre discretement dans la maison de steve jobs, on neutralise la surveillance et on kle sequestre ! Comme ca on peut lui demander quand estce qui sort ses fichus zibouks !!!
*


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Mai 2005)

Le premier qui redit que les ibook actuels commencent à dater et sont has been, je le boule rouge (enfin mon ibook le boule rouge). Mon ptit ibook, il est très bien encore et je vois pas ce qu'on pourrait lui ajouter de plus, firewire 800 (ouais a la rigueur pour mon dd externe lacie), ethernet machin truc (rien a cirer), trackpad avec le coup de deux doigts (bof en plus je crois qu'on peut l'avoir avec un soft), carte vidéo un peu mieux (pourquoi pas mais bon...), sortie DVI (ca oui, ce serait pas mal). Par contre, une baisse tarifaire, je me dis que ca pourrais le faire (ou ajout d'un peu de ram) et même, ce serait le coup de grace pour l'effet halo (parce que ca reste toujours 1000 euros aujourd'hui).


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

le truc  nickel pour moi serait:
iBook 12" ( design actuel que je trouve tres bien )
1,42 ghz, 512 de ram, carte video 64mb, airport extreme, entrée audio et pourquoi pas le superdrive


----------



## Webmr (11 Mai 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> sortie DVI (ca oui, ce serait pas mal).


Y a déjà un port MiniDVI non ? et le DVI est surement trop gros pour la machine...


----------



## Avril-VII (11 Mai 2005)

A mon avis, c'est ce qu'on va avoir si une mise à jour subvient.
...Si une mise à jour subvient
...Si jamais un jour....


----------



## Pierrou (11 Mai 2005)

Si....


----------



## apple_attitude (11 Mai 2005)

bonsoir à tous je suis nouveau chez macGénération, ce forum est super. Alors en fait je n'ai encore rien de chez apple mais je compte switcher vers mi juin avec un bo ibook 12 pouces. Pour en venir au fait j'aimerais tout simplement savoir si un mise à jour aura lieu d'ici là. voilà merçi d'avance pou vos réponses. et vive la pomme :love:


----------



## macxe (11 Mai 2005)

Avec des "Si" on mettrait Michael Jackson prédisent des US et Bush chanteur de R&B alors bon...


Des ibooks avec plus de finitions aussi


----------



## Lamar (11 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

c'est vrai qu'il se fait attendre cet iBook, mais pour ceux qui le peuvent et qui en ont la patience il y aura peut-être quelque chose début juin. en tout cas, moi je commande à la mi-juin.
Sinon possibilité de prendre un risque et de commander sur l'Apple store et de renvoyer l'iBook reçu si la mise à jour sort entre temps, pendant le délai de rétractation (10 jours chez Apple). Si pas de révision entre temps le délai d'attente a été économisé. Si révision après 11 jours, mauvais pari.


Pour Nicolapinot 





			
				nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> trackpad avec le coup de deux doigts (bof en plus je crois qu'on peut l'avoir avec un soft).


Effectivement on peut l'avoir avec un soft et ça marche très bien, mais pas bof : essaie le tu verras c'est génial et on ne peut plus s'en passer ensuite.

Nicolas


----------



## nicolapinot (11 Mai 2005)

009 a dit:
			
		

> Y a déjà un port MiniDVI non ? et le DVI est surement trop gros pour la machine...



Non, le mini dvi, c'est sur le powerbook, sur l'ibook on a juste du vga (ou s_video et video composite avec adaptateur)


----------



## minime (12 Mai 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> Pour en venir au fait j'aimerais tout simplement savoir si un mise à jour aura lieu d'ici là. voilà merçi d'avance pou vos réponses. et vive la pomme :love:



Nous aussi on aimerait savoir.


----------



## KaptainKavern (12 Mai 2005)

Objectivement, hors le Mini, je pense que l'iBook est devenu LA machine de conquête de la gamme Apple. Ce fut l'iMac, c'est désormais l'iBook qui est LA machine à switch de la pomme (comme par hasard en 12", mobile et peu coûteuse).

La seule chose qui lui manque vraiment :
- une GPU qui profite des avancées de Tiger (une FX5200@64Mo, ou une 9600@64 pour éviter la comparaison directe avec le PB - je ne sais pas si la 9600 rentre dedans, le design me semble OK pour la 5200)

Le reste c'est de l'amélioration progressive, la RAM se change, le BT 2.0 ou le disque à 5400 rpm, c'est un peu destiné au PB. L'iBook doit garder (ou améliorer) son prix sous les 1000 ¤ ou aller vers les 800 ou 900 ¤ si possible. Trop améliorer cette machine c'est :
- canibaliser le PB 12"
- perdre de vue son objectif d'être un portable économique.

Globalement cette machine reste une TRES bonne machine.

Une refonte de son "design" peut intervenir ultérieurement (format, boîtier, carte mère, etc...).


----------



## PinkTurtle (12 Mai 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose qui lui manque vraiment :
> - une GPU qui profite des avancées de Tiger .



Personnellement, c'est uniquement ca que j'attends .
Le reste, c'est pas grave.


----------



## Tox (12 Mai 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui redit que les ibook actuels commencent à dater et sont has been, je le boule rouge (enfin mon ibook le boule rouge). Mon ptit ibook, il est très bien encore et je vois pas ce qu'on pourrait lui ajouter de plus, firewire 800 (ouais a la rigueur pour mon dd externe lacie), ethernet machin truc (rien a cirer), trackpad avec le coup de deux doigts (bof en plus je crois qu'on peut l'avoir avec un soft), carte vidéo un peu mieux (pourquoi pas mais bon...), sortie DVI (ca oui, ce serait pas mal). Par contre, une baisse tarifaire, je me dis que ca pourrais le faire (ou ajout d'un peu de ram) et même, ce serait le coup de grace pour l'effet halo (parce que ca reste toujours 1000 euros aujourd'hui).


Je partage entièrement ton avis. De plus, Tiger se marie à merveille avec le p'tit iBook... (Oui, je sais, je manque l'extraordinaire effet du Dashboard avec ma 9200.)

Alors, bien que je comprenne ceux qui attendent (à six mois, c'est légitime), je commence à me dire que j'ai bien fait de craquer en novembre pour un iBook. Si c'était à refaire, rien que le prix me conforterait dans mon choix.


----------



## Lamar (12 Mai 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> (Oui, je sais, je manque l'extraordinaire effet du Dashboard avec ma 9200.)



Salut à toi Tox,

histoire de nous aider à patienter et de nous convaincre de patienter (ou nous en dissuader) peux tu nous dire, rapidement (parce que c'est hors sujet) comment se comporte ton iBook avec Tiger ?
Merci

Nicolas


----------



## zangar (12 Mai 2005)

salut à tous,
pareil, je serai bien curieux de savoir comment tourne un ibook avec tiger!!!
est-ce que les anciens utilisateurs de panther ont vu une grosse différence en passant au tigre???


----------



## PinkTurtle (12 Mai 2005)

zangar a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous,
> pareil, je serai bien curieux de savoir comment tourne un ibook avec tiger!!!
> est-ce que les anciens utilisateurs de panther ont vu une grosse différence en passant au tigre???



En ce qui me concerne, j'ai vu a peine la différence ( sauf Dashboard qui est un jouet , donc pas nécessaire). Il est vrai que je n'ai pas eu le temps de me pencher sur Automator et Spotlight et ce sont ces 2 applications qui me semblent être intéressantes. Sinon, pas de changements transcendentaux ;-)

Edit: Pour ceux qui se posent la question de la vitesse: c'est tout aussi rapide voir peut etre plus. Mais la panthère etait tellement reactive selon moi que je vois pas la différence.


----------



## minime (12 Mai 2005)

zangar a dit:
			
		

> pareil, je serai bien curieux de savoir comment tourne un ibook avec tiger!!!



Regarde dans le forum Mac portables, ou dans le sous-forum Tiger.


----------



## KaptainKavern (12 Mai 2005)

Quand même, une question me turlupine : Apple semble en forme et prête à en découdre, en jouant à plein l'effet Halo. Cet effet Halo est à mon sens maximal avec le MacMini et l'iBook, moindre avec les autres machines (question de prix sans doute).

La GROSSE cible de cette machine = marché de l'éducation. Réviser entre maintenant et cet été permettrait d'avoir une machine au top de sa forme et sans "ombre de renouvellement" pour la rentrée, toutes les conditions d'un gros succès commercial seraient là.

Si Apple attend trop, elle va se pénaliser seule en créant l'hésitation à la rentrée, et elle perdra une année d'équipement. A mon sens l'iBook (ou ses petits frères ultérieurs) ont tout à gagner d'avoir une revision juste avant l'été !!!


----------



## Lamar (12 Mai 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> Quand même, une question me turlupine : Apple semble en forme et prête à en découdre, en jouant à plein l'effet Halo. Cet effet Halo est à mon sens maximal avec le MacMini et l'iBook, moindre avec les autres machines (question de prix sans doute).
> 
> La GROSSE cible de cette machine = marché de l'éducation. Réviser entre maintenant et cet été permettrait d'avoir une machine au top de sa forme et sans "ombre de renouvellement" pour la rentrée, toutes les conditions d'un gros succès commercial seraient là.
> 
> Si Apple attend trop, elle va se pénaliser seule en créant l'hésitation à la rentrée, et elle perdra une année d'équipement. A mon sens l'iBook (ou ses petits frères ultérieurs) ont tout à gagner d'avoir une revision juste avant l'été !!!



Excellente analyse, tu la traduis et tu l'envoies à iPapy.
Sans rire, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.


Nicolas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mai 2005)

suivant l'évolution du G4 dans les portables on va avoir:

12" 1,33 GHz /512 Mo /40 Go / 64 Mo VRAM combo
14" 1,5 GHz /512 Mo /80 Go /64 Mo VRAM superdrive


----------



## apple_attitude (12 Mai 2005)

Malheuresement  c'était bel et bien un fausse rumeur qui nous a donné à tous de faux espoirs pour la mise à jour de cette semaine, mais bon espérons toujours j'usqu'à demain, ce qui m'étonnerai fort


----------



## Tox (13 Mai 2005)

KaptainKavern a dit:
			
		

> Quand même, une question me turlupine : Apple semble en forme et prête à en découdre, en jouant à plein l'effet Halo. Cet effet Halo est à mon sens maximal avec le MacMini et l'iBook, moindre avec les autres machines (question de prix sans doute).
> 
> La GROSSE cible de cette machine = marché de l'éducation. Réviser entre maintenant et cet été permettrait d'avoir une machine au top de sa forme et sans "ombre de renouvellement" pour la rentrée, toutes les conditions d'un gros succès commercial seraient là.
> 
> Si Apple attend trop, elle va se pénaliser seule en créant l'hésitation à la rentrée, et elle perdra une année d'équipement. A mon sens l'iBook (ou ses petits frères ultérieurs) ont tout à gagner d'avoir une revision juste avant l'été !!!



Encore qu'un effet d'annonce à la rentrée avec disponibilité immédiate, comme avec les iMac, serait aussi commercialement viable... Surtout si l'iBook évoluait un peu plus en profondeur que strictement au niveau de la ram, de la fréquence ou de la vram.



PS : Tiger sur un iBook est une solutions séduisante, pour l'instant je n'y vois aucun inconvénient ou limitation fonctionnelle.


----------



## KaptainKavern (13 Mai 2005)

C'est prendre un risque "logistique" par rapport à la rentrée que de les annoncer dispos de suite. Apple connaît TNT, et des problèmes de livraison pourraient ternir un beau succès.

Je persiste, la MAJ doit se faire avant l'été...


----------



## mercutio (13 Mai 2005)

le problème c'est que soit Apple nous fait attendre pour nous sortir une machine renouvellée...design, 13" et 15", performance et superdrive pour tous. 
Ou alors elle s'est endormie et au final, on aura une révision avec une pincée de mégahertz, 512 de ram,...qui si elle ne sort pas avant la fin du mois, arrivera bien trop (syndrôme des nouveaux powermacs => attente inutile, dérisoire et risible)

En tous cas pour le prix d'un ibook 14"...vous avez des pc avec 1Gb de ram des radeon X600 128, superdrive DL, ...pour 300 g de plus.

L'écart se réduit sérieusement avec les gammes PC...

Les derniers Sony sont plus classes (pas plus beaux) que les ibooks..


----------



## akton (13 Mai 2005)

oui c vrai ke je surprend aussi à lorgner les pcs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Et si on appelait tous l'apple store pour gueuler un peu ?


----------



## gvibrac (13 Mai 2005)

Est ce que steeve est superstitieux ? Parce que si oui, un vendredi 13, tout est possible


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Mai 2005)

lool que de faux espoirs   ça me fout la rage quen mème


----------



## Zyrol (13 Mai 2005)

je ne suis pas contre un remplacement du 14" pour un 15" mais j'espere qu'apple ne fera pas la betise de supprimer les 12" pour des 13"...

les 12 " doivent rester dans la gamme, ces ordi sont superbes et vraiment portables partout. Par contre il est vrai qu'il faut généraliser les Superdrive, 64 Mo de vRam mini et 512 Mo de Ram mini, le DD suivra automatiquement.


----------



## locheux (13 Mai 2005)

entierement d'accord avec toi sur le fait que apple doit garder le 12pouces, car ca reste vraiment une machine "portable" a un prix très honnete.


----------



## mercutio (13 Mai 2005)

Tu auras certainement remarqué la grossière bordure qui entoure l'écran des ibooks 12", on peut facilemnt la rogner, y insérer un 13" sans devoir changer le volume et le poids du portable.

Pareil pour le 14"...Apple est le dernier constructeur à en proposer dans sa gamme...un 15" même en format 4/3, ça doit être possible !


----------



## Zyrol (13 Mai 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Tu auras certainement remarqué la grossière bordure qui entoure l'écran des ibooks 12", on peut facilemnt la rogner, y insérer un 13" sans devoir changer le volume et le poids du portable.
> 
> Pareil pour le 14"...Apple est le dernier constructeur à en proposer dans sa gamme...un 15" même en format 4/3, ça doit être possible !



Vu comme ça je veux bien ! mais pas question que l'ibook prenne des centimetres en plus de large !


----------



## KaptainKavern (13 Mai 2005)

Ni des grammes 

Plus sérieusement, avec la même boite et un 13" je prends.


----------



## tedy (13 Mai 2005)

Arrêtons de rever... 

Si déja ils nous sortaient une MAJ sympas ce serai bien...  
ET AVANT CET ETE!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (13 Mai 2005)

Ca donne envie de se tourner vers les PB, les iBooks commencent à me faire peur.


----------



## KaptainKavern (13 Mai 2005)

Ben avec une carte 64 Mo, et 500 ¤ de différence, ils me font pas peur les iBook. Tout dépend de l'utilisation, mais pour le "vrai" grand public, l'iBook est nickel.

C'est sûr l'idéal de l'ultra portable reste le PB 12" superdrive mais bien gaulé avec tout ce qu'il faut (HD + RAM) c'est 2000 roros, ce qui commence a plus faire la même musique.


----------



## valoriel (13 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne envie de se tourner vers les PB, les iBooks commencent à me faire peur.


Merci avril pour cet super contibution :rateau:

 bonjour quand même 

Cela dit, l'avantage actuel de l'iBook, c'est son prix d'apel à 999¤! Sinon, l'entrée de gamme des powerbook représente au final une alternative intéressante. Il faudrait améliorer un petit peu les performances si cette machine veut rester dans la course car il est vrai que ce modèle commence à vieillir un peu. Mais gageons que Steve garde une révision dans ses cartons et que celle ci devrait bientôt voir le jour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Mai 2005)

c'est vrai que le PB 12" a vraiment de la gueule .. tout est beau chez lui .. sauf le prix ... 1500 non ? en plus quand on compare les données technique ben y pas de quoi s'affoler .. DD plus gros superdirve, ram en plus, moins d'auto, process un peu plus rapide .. et puis c tout ...
 vive les IB

c'est peut etre l'alu brossé qui coute aussi chere ?


----------



## Lamar (13 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,



en plus du prix (rhédibitoire pour mon budget), il ya le look : je vais en faire hurler certains mais je ne suis pas séduit par le design alu des powerbook. Par contre l'iBook m'a accroché sur son physique avant tout et j'espère vraiment que la prochaine révision ne sera que technique et pas esthétique.
Ceci dit le temps est long et je continue de m'étonner de l'absence de rumeurs sorties par les spécialistes du genre (je ne parle pas de Sponge Bob, mais des sites américains, Thinksecret et autres).

Nicolas


----------



## Tox (13 Mai 2005)

Et pour la nième fois je le répète : l'alu est certainement le moins bon matériau pour un portable risquant par définition les chocs...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Mai 2005)

l'apple store est fermé (US et francais) .. YAHOU ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Mai 2005)

je déconne ....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

jte raconte pas la blague pourrie....


----------



## noche84 (14 Mai 2005)

Bah de toute facon... Un samedi faut pas trop y croire 

T'aurais fait le coup un mardi la par contre j'aurai plonge sur le site avant meme de lire les autres posts


----------



## Pierrou (14 Mai 2005)

Je vais de ce pas chercher la corde  :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Mai 2005)

si je vous dit que quand j'ai ecrit cette connerie je suis aller voir l'apple store pour etre sur (prémonition) , vous me dites quoi ? j'suis foutu ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Arrete !!! tu t'enfonce !!!!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Mai 2005)

J'ai l'impression qu'Apple capitalise sur le succès de l'iBook, ou qu'elle souhaite faire une grosse mise à jour avec les PowerBooks (sinon, les iBooks rattrapent les PB en performance et c'est le drame pour les ventes de PB). Les deux pourraient accueillir le G5 en même temps !


----------



## waterman (15 Mai 2005)

Je pense que Magnus a raison pourquoi Apple devrait sortir un nouvel ibook alors que les rumeurs circulent pour un powerbook G5 en Septembre ( si tout va bien ) et c'est à ce moment la qu il changeront le ibook ( a mon avis )


----------



## apple_attitude (15 Mai 2005)

o non pa sa quand mème, je pense que ça serait stupide et puis vla les personnes qui veulent s'acheter un mac portable portable pour cet été, sa ser con de la part d'apple quand mème, non ??? Moi perso je trouve sa stupide


----------



## lalou (15 Mai 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> o non pa sa quand mème, je pense que ça serait stupide et puis vla les personnes qui veulent s'acheter un mac portable portable pour cet été, sa ser con de la part d'apple quand mème, non ??? Moi perso je trouve sa stupide


 :sick:



			
				apple_attitude avec le corrigé a dit:
			
		

> Oh non! pas ça quand même, je pense que ça serait stupide et puis voilà les personnes qui veulent s'acheter un mac portable pour cet été, ça serait con de la part d'apple quand même, non ??? Moi perso, je trouve ça stupide


 

Désolé, réflexe professionnel


----------



## cblinkMG (16 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir !

Moi, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas pu attendre une hypothètique mise à jour de l'iBook.
Même si j'arrive à le comprendre...

Le modèle actuel est tout à fait satisfaisant avec Tiger et 768 Mo de RAM !!

Je peux vous assurer que c'est le bonheur !!

Bien sur, il n'y a pas l'effet "flaque d'eau" lors de la "pose" d'un widget sur l'écran... est-ce vraiment important ??! En tout cas, ça n'empêche pas mon iBook 12" 1,2 Ghz de me rendre de grands services chaque jour !

Spotlight, Dashboard et Automator fonctionnent à merveille !

J'aurais pu faire comme beaucoup dans ce fil de discussion : attendre, attendre...

J'ai choisi d'utiliser, utiliser, utiliser !!

Bon courage et peut être que la "délivrance" arrivera très bientôt aux attentistes ! (mardi ? mercredi ?)

@+


----------



## PinkTurtle (16 Mai 2005)

cblinkMG a dit:
			
		

> Le modèle actuel est tout à fait satisfaisant avec Tiger et 768 Mo de RAM !!


Bonjour!
je pense que la question n'est pas de savoir si l'ibook actuel marche bien ou pas. Mais plutot, est ce qu'il vaut toujours le meme prix que en otobre?
Bien sur que le dernier ibook est tres bien ( je l'ai moi meme) mais vu que toutes les machines ont été revue, ainsi que leurs prix eventuellement, l'ibook est donc bien a la traine. 
Il serait temps que Apple le revise.

Payer pour un ibook aussi cher que en octobre, c'est un peu dommage je trouve (Ma mère doit en acheter un et je ne trouve pas normal qu'elle ait la meme chose que moi en octobre, donc elle attend.)


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Payer pour un ibook aussi cher que en octobre, c'est un peu dommage je trouve (Ma mère doit en acheter un et je ne trouve pas normal qu'elle ait la meme chose que moi en octobre, donc elle attend.)



Le ibook n'est plus à son prix d'octobre. Depuis janvier il est passé sous la bare symbolique des 1000¤.


----------



## PinkTurtle (16 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Le ibook n'est plus à son prix d'octobre. Depuis janvier il est passé sous la bare symbolique des 1000¤.


c'est vrai. désolé de cette erreur. bon, ca ramène l'ibook actuel dans mon estime 
(Mais quand est ce que va l'avoir notre nouvel ibook!    )


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Mai 2005)

Raaah... il faut absolument qu'il soit mis à jour demain... j'ai un ami qui veut switcher cette semaine, et ce serait tout de même plus sympa pour lui d'avoir un nouvel iBook...

A.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Raaah... il faut absolument qu'il soit mis à jour demain... j'ai un ami qui veut switcher cette semaine, et ce serait tout de même plus sympa pour lui d'avoir un nouvel iBook...
> 
> A.



Je suis dans le même problème que ton ami


----------



## Lamar (16 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

moi c'est juste pour me faire plaisir avec Tiger, iLife05 etc que je l'attends, je l'attends, je l'attends, ...

C'est long !

Nicolas


----------



## macxe (16 Mai 2005)

peut etre demain effectivement

je serais pas là pour constater

à demain soir alors

croyez y avec moa!


----------



## noche84 (17 Mai 2005)

Bof j'ai fini d'attendre... Maintenant je pencherais plutot pour un PowerBook G4 Dual Core et ensuite une mise a jour de l'ibook pour bien marquer le fosse entre les 2 types de portables Apple...

Mais quand... Aucune idee...

Enfin on peut esperer mais bon... Marre d'attendre tous les mardis ( Meme si entre nous, j'espere de tout coeur avoir une bonne surprise demain... )


----------



## tyler_d (17 Mai 2005)

sans etre rabajoie, le délais de livraison est toujours de 24h. donc pour moi pas de maj cette semaine.

Je pense finalement, comme beaucoup, qu'il n'y aura pas de maj de l'ibook avant octobre, vu que toute les gammes l'ont été courant mai...

C'est vrai que c'est bizarre, mais vu le prix, l'ibook doit bien se vendre, alors pourquoi en changer ?

c'est exactement la meme chose avec l'ipod par exemple... 

surtout qu'il est très performant, une maj ne peut qu'ajouter un peu plus de RAM de série et une nouvelle CG ... si vous attendez que pour ces éléments là, bougez vous et achetez le maintenant votre portable...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2005)

ah ben ca alors ... on me boule rouge parce que j'ai cru l'espace d'un instant que l'apple store était fermé .. non mais ..  
bref tout ca pour dire que j'ai l'impression , au fond de mes trippes, que si cette MàJ traine trop c'est tout simplement parce qu'il n'y en aura pas ... 

les délais ne change pas .. thinksecret n'a pas de nouvelles idées ... le topic se meure, notre croyance en la MàJ aussi .. 

donc ca sent la belle màj lors de l'apple expo ou apres et encore c'est pas sur et ce a cause du PB (pour ne pas cannibaliser le PB) ..

bref :  
ps : quand a eu lieu la derniere mise a jour du PB ? j'ai un doute la ?


sincerement , et tristement ...


----------



## iota (17 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ps : quand a eu lieu la derniere mise a jour du PB ? j'ai un doute la ?


Le 31 janvier 2005.

@+
iota


----------



## KaptainKavern (17 Mai 2005)

Faut faire comme moi : acheter un PB 12" d'occaze ; cette machine a les specs du futur iBook 12" plus le bus qui va bien, et on le trouve en gros au prix d'un iBook neuf.

Donc pour moi il y a pas photo : le PB d'occaze est le futur de l'iBook neuf  (enfin j'me comprends ... )


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2005)

ca parait donc envisageable que les deux machine IB et PB soit mise à jour lors de l'apple expo ? non ? 

donc mise a jour du zibouk en septembre .. voilou .. youpi ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Bref, je sent que je vais basculer du coté du PB 15' avec l'option super carte graphique


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Mai 2005)

Bon ben finalement, mon ami s'est acheté son iBook!
Bon... bon... allez et un après-midi à lui expliquer comment l'utiliser!   

A.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Quoi que c'est cher... mais c'est classe, et les powerbook actuels valent quand même le coup non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2005)

oui ils valent le coup, mais vindiou que c'est cher (1700 EUR le 12", par contre c'est vrai qu'il déchire : les yeux et le portefeuille )


----------



## KaptainKavern (17 Mai 2005)

En gros 1300 d'occase...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (17 Mai 2005)

mais faut avoir confiance ..


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Mai 2005)

D'après ce que je lis, comme le nouvel iBook ne sort pas, on se rabat sur les PowerBook.
Mais ceux-ci sont vachement plus cher!!! Alors ok, ils sont super beau, mais pas destiné au même type d'utilisation que l'iBook.
Moi je conseillerais comme il a été dit plus d'acheter un PowerBook d'occasion à ce moment, genre l'avant dernière mise à jour qui doit être au prix de l'iBook. Sinnon c'est vraiment tomber dans le piège de la société de consommation.

Pour revenir dans le sujet, je suis certain qu'il y a aura une mise à jour bientôt, mais plutôt dans les alentours de la Keynote de juin. Quid alors une mise à jour PowerBook en septembre ???


----------



## TyMor (17 Mai 2005)

Attendant depuis des mois de commander l'Ibook, je vais probablement franchir le pas aujourd'hui ou demain. 
Dans un premier temps l'attente était pour avoir Tiger puis pour bénéficier de la probable révision de fin avril mais cette dernière n'arrivant pas et surtout aucune source pertinente ne l'annonçant, le temps est venu pour moi de switcher ! 

Cela dit si les nouveaux ibooks sortent j'espère bien pouvoir être encore dans les clous pour le délai de rétraction


----------



## KaptainKavern (17 Mai 2005)

Je vois pas vraiment en quoi la WWDC pourrait être concommittante avec la sortie de l'iBook qui est pas du tout une machine pro... Si l'iBook est MAJ, ce sera une conférence séparée (si nouveau produit) ou une simple MAJ, store fermé...

C'est une erreur si l'iBook est pas mis à jour avant l'été (car c'est à la rentrée que cette machine DOIT frapper fort), qui plus est ça permet aussi une update à Noël, voire un nouveau design.

Les PB d'occaze me semblent une très bonne solution... C'est celle que je vais retenir.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Sinnon c'est vraiment tomber dans le piège de la société de consommation.



De tout façon on y est tou condamnés, mais je trouve que les ibook actuels commencent à faire un peu "limite" ... sans l'effet flaque d'eau de tiger dont on entend beaucoup parler...


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Alors ok, ils sont super beau, mais pas destiné au même type d'utilisation que l'iBook.



salut 

c'est un avis personnel, du point de vue esthétique je n'échangerais pas mon iBook contre un pb. Mais il faut dire que pour moi c'est différent c'est un coup de foudre basé sur le physique, c'est après que je me suis aperçu que nous pourrions en plus nous entendre à merveille.

Nicolas


----------



## shalkys (18 Mai 2005)

les configuration des consoles nexgen (revolution et xbox360 qui rappelons on des G5 "lite" tricore et quadrucore !) laisse présager un G5 mobile pour dans très peu de temps le "termathole (?) challenge" est bien effectué sur ces console (la revolution fait trois boitier de dvd )
waiting mode ...

Je continu à croire qu'il y aura une refonte du ibook (f by asus) avec l'actuel G4 et un powerbook suivant avec G4 dual (nomé G5?) l'ibook devrait recevoir ce processeur l'année d'après


----------



## minime (19 Mai 2005)

Les processeurs équipant les consoles de Sony et Microsoft sont des PowerPC d'IBM (IBM + Sony + Toshiba dans le cas du CELL), mais ne sont pas comparables au PPC 970 issu du POWER4. Nintendo n'a encore rien annoncé de précis concernant le hardware de sa console Revolution. Une discussion est en cours dans ce sujet.

Un G4 dual-core 32 bits ne pourrait pas vraiment recevoir la dénomination G5 (32/64 bits), Freescale a annoncé qu'il comporterait un bus RapidIO, donc rien ne dit qu'Apple l'utilisera, en tout cas sous cette forme. De toute manière il ne sera pas disponible avant 2006. Le 7448 (gravure 90 nm, 1 core, bus 200 MHz) arrivera avant.

Sinon les rumeurs d'iBook sont toujours au point mort, une mise à jour reste peu probable à court terme. On peut imaginer tout ce qu'on veut, courant juin, courant septembre.

Et c'est pas cool d'envoyer des CDB rouges à dumbop84.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (19 Mai 2005)

> Et c'est pas cool d'envoyer des CDB rouges à dumbop84.


tout a fait d'accord ... m'enfin au point ou en est ma réput .. 
attention, le retour d'ascenseur sera terrible . ..


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Mai 2005)

j'ai un ibook 14", 768mo et 60g DD...et je ne regrette pas cet achat...Bien sûr, je l'ai eu avec panther et j'y ai mis tiger. Maintenant, il est au top et me sert autant pour mon travail que pour mon plaisir. Concernant l'effet goutte d'eau donnée avec tiger, je m'en moque; c'est un gadget. J'ai cet effet en utilisant keynote 2 avec iwork 05 et ça me suffit...Alors on pourra toujours dire que l'ibook n'est pas une machine de pro et qu'ils sont limite aujourd'hui...ok...mais tout le monde ne fait pas du media d'un point de vue professionnel (video, photo, dessin...) et tout le monde n'a pas le meme budget. 
Le problème au moment de l'achat de n'importe quelle machine, c'est la mémoire et là Apple abuse. Il faut rajouter et au moment du rajut, on atteint souvent le modèle supérieur de l'autre gamme ( ibook 14" / PB 12") et on se dit "allez je peux..."...c'est un subtil piège commercial...


----------



## tyler_d (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> De tout façon on y est tou condamnés, mais je trouve que les ibook actuels commencent à faire un peu "limite" ... sans l'effet flaque d'eau de tiger dont on entend beaucoup parler...



est ce que c'est vraiment necessaire cet effet, uniquement pour les widgets en plus ?

si tu as besoin d'un portable, et d'un portable mac, l'ibook est parfait vu le rapport qualité/prix.

après ne pas le choisir parce qu'il ne fait pas l'effet goutte d'eau c'est un peu....


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Mai 2005)

Hullo,

Si vous en avez d'attendre et décidez d'acheter un iBook (et ils sont très bien, parole d'utilisateur de la dernière génération), renseignez-vous sur le système avec lequel il est vendu.

Un ami qui vient d'en acheter un à la Fnac s'est retrouvé avec Panther pour le même prix qu'un iBook avec Tiger sur l'Applestore... Et là s'il veut Tiger il doit débourser 18 Euros (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait où faire la demande sur le site d'Apple, je suis prenneur pour le lui dire).


Valà, valà,

A.


----------



## gvibrac (19 Mai 2005)

c'est là :

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/uptodate/


----------



## PinkTurtle (19 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> Si vous en avez d'attendre et décidez d'acheter un iBook (et ils sont très bien, parole d'utilisateur de la dernière génération), renseignez-vous sur le système avec lequel il est vendu.
> 
> ...


Pas tres normal tout ca :hein:. Il peut pas le redonner a la fnac en exigeant d'avoir Tiger sur le prochain? ou alors qu'elle lui file la mise a jour! ( soit qu'elle fasse a rabais de 18 euros :rateau: ).
18 euros c'est pas tres grave mais ca fait pas serieux, au niveau commercial je trouve: ca prouve qu'il faut toujours etre super renseigné quand on achete quelque chose.


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Mai 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Pas tres normal tout ca :hein:. Il peut pas le redonner a la fnac en exigeant d'avoir Tiger sur le prochain? ou alors qu'elle lui file la mise a jour! ( soit qu'elle fasse a rabais de 18 euros :rateau: ).
> 18 euros c'est pas tres grave mais ca fait pas serieux, au niveau commercial je trouve: ca prouve qu'il faut toujours etre super renseigné quand on achete quelque chose.



Il a essayé, mais:
- La Fnac n'a pas d'iBook tigré (peut-être à la fnac digital, mais ils ne savent pes lesquels...)
- Ils renvoient implacablement vers Apple
- Or de question de donner quelque chose ou faire une remise...

Bref, en effet ils ne sont pas sérieux.

Nul, nul, nul.

Ah làlàlàlà j'aurais dû aller l'acheter avec lui!!!!   

A.


----------



## noche84 (19 Mai 2005)

Bah disons qu'ils écoulent leur stock... Et vu que la FNAC n'est pas un "temple du mac", ça ne m'étonne qu'a moitié de voir qu'ils ont une guerre en retard sur l'OS... Tout comme ils vendront surement des 10.4.0 quand la 10.4.1 sera sortie  etc etc


----------



## PinkTurtle (19 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Il a essayé, mais:
> - La Fnac n'a pas d'iBook tigré (peut-être à la fnac digital, mais ils ne savent pes lesquels...)
> - Ils renvoient implacablement vers Apple
> - Or de question de donner quelque chose ou faire une remise...
> ...


Du coup, deux solutions:
- soit il achete pour 18 euros Tiger
- soit il redonne son mac et le commande ailleurs (applestore...)
C'est a lui de voir, sachant qu'il a un ibook sans pixel mort et qui marche bien....

( rester sous Panther alors qu'il peu avoir Tiger, c'est dommage)


----------



## iota (19 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Et là s'il veut Tiger il doit débourser 18 Euros (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait où faire la demande sur le site d'Apple, je suis prenneur pour le lui dire).


Ici.

@+
iota

PS : rhaaa... j'ai pas vu que le lien avait été donné plus haut... :rose:


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Mai 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Bah disons qu'ils écoulent leur stock... Et vu que la FNAC n'est pas un "temple du mac", ça ne m'étonne qu'a moitié de voir qu'ils ont une guerre en retard sur l'OS... Tout comme ils vendront surement des 10.4.0 quand la 10.4.1 sera sortie  etc etc



Et comme la 4.1 est déjà dispo...     

A.

ps:
PinkTurtle: tout d'accord avec toi... pour l'instant il reste à Panther comme il veut son mac là de suite... bon...


----------



## gvibrac (19 Mai 2005)

Pour relancer la rumeur sur le nouvel ibook, j'ai demandé au fournisseur informatique de mon boulot de me faire un devis perso pour un ibook parce que marre d'attendre, j'étais près à craquer... et bien la commerciale m'a demandé si j'étais préssé parce que devrait sortir "prochainement" (et oui désolé, y'a pas plus précis) un nouveau modèle. D'ailleurs elle m'a même dit qu'il l'avait mis sur leur catalogue papier et qu'ils sont un petit peu vert de ne rien voir venir...

Je vois mal un commercial me raconter des cracs pour ne pas vendre, je n'ai pas retrouvé leur dernier catalogue, mais je regarderais mieux lundi...

Pffff ben moi qu'était décidé... je sais plus....


----------



## Sly73 (19 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que cet iBook se fait attendre... J'espère d'ailleurs qu'il y aura une version avec un Superdrive plus abordable car là mon frère veut acheter un ordinateur portable (pour l'été) et était décidé pour un Macintosh mais quand on voit le premier prix avec graveur de DVD... sachant que les PC se négocient à 800¤.

Alors oui un Mac n'a rien avoir avec un PC, je suis d'accord, mais allez faire comprendre ça à une personne qui s'y connait peu en informatique, mettre 700¤ de plus, ça fait beaucoup quand même !!!   Mais bon je doute qu'il y est une baisse de prix de ce côté là... Ils abusent quand même car 200¤ de plus pour un Superdrive en remplacement d'un Combo, en plus : c'est presque de l'arnaque et après un externe, c'est quand même bien moins pratique... Du coup ça va être dur de lui faire acheter un Mac surtout qu'il aimerait un 14 ou 15"...   

Même si je suis amoureux de mon iBook 12" et que je le regrette absolument pas, je trouve quand même que les portables 14" Mac sont très chers (ils pourraient peut être garder l'iBook Superdrive actuel lors de la prochaine mise à jour et le mettre à 999¤). Comment voulez-vous qu'un utilisateur à petit budget s'y connaissant pas trop choisisse un iBook 14" Superdrive plutôt qu'un PC 15" avec graveur de DVD pour 800¤ de moins. A ça, je ne peux même pas trouver un arguement valable en faveur du Mac... Sincèrement, pour une utilisation toute simple, est-ce résonnable de lui conseiller cet iBook sachant qu'il veut absolument un graveur de DVD ???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

Là, je comprends Apple. A quoi bon mettre un graveur DVD dans une machine 20 % moins performante qu'un emac 1,25 (mesure SVM Mac) ? 
Si la machine n'est pas capable de traiter les flux vidéo, il ne sert à rien d'en assurer la sortie....


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Mai 2005)

gvibrac a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer la rumeur sur le nouvel ibook, j'ai demandé au fournisseur informatique de mon boulot de me faire un devis perso pour un ibook parce que marre d'attendre, j'étais près à craquer... et bien la commerciale m'a demandé si j'étais préssé parce que devrait sortir "prochainement" (et oui désolé, y'a pas plus précis) un nouveau modèle. D'ailleurs elle m'a même dit qu'il l'avait mis sur leur catalogue papier et qu'ils sont un petit peu vert de ne rien voir venir...
> 
> Je vois mal un commercial me raconter des cracs pour ne pas vendre, je n'ai pas retrouvé leur dernier catalogue, mais je regarderais mieux lundi...
> 
> Pffff ben moi qu'était décidé... je sais plus....




Euuuh en même temps tout le monde s'attendait à ce qu'il soit mis à jour fin avril... et si on suit la logique des deux dernières années, c'est sûr qu'il doit sortir "prochainement"...
Donc... ben à toi de voir, si tu en as besoin maintenant, fonce, la machine actuelle est très bien. Assure-toi juste qu'elle sera bien livrée avec Tiger.
Sinon, ben attends, forcément il sera mis à jour... à vue de nez au plus tard vers octobre.

A.


----------



## Sly73 (19 Mai 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là, je comprends Apple. A quoi bon mettre un graveur DVD dans une machine 20 % moins performante qu'un emac 1,25 (mesure SVM Mac) ?
> Si la machine n'est pas capable de traiter les flux vidéo, il ne sert à rien d'en assurer la sortie....



Comment ça ?   J'ai un iBook 1Ghz et je bosse sur iDVD et ça marche bien. D'ailleurs je réalise les DVD mais je les laisse en image disque comme je n'ai pas de graveur.


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là, je comprends Apple. A quoi bon mettre un graveur DVD dans une machine 20 % moins performante qu'un emac 1,25 (mesure SVM Mac) ?
> Si la machine n'est pas capable de traiter les flux vidéo, il ne sert à rien d'en assurer la sortie....


Zut, mon iBook n'était pas au courant et m'a laissé monter un film, puis le graver sur mon graveur externe, le tout avec les iApp. Maintenant qu'il le sait, j'espère qu'il va continuer à le faire... 

Edit : et je suis prêt à parier que le Superdrive risque bientôt d'être moins cher que le Combo... Economie d'échelle oblige !


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> De tout façon on y est tou condamnés, mais je trouve que les ibook actuels commencent à faire un peu "limite" ... sans l'effet flaque d'eau de tiger dont on entend beaucoup parler...


Je dois admettre que cette limitation est terriblement frustrante...  Déjà que je cherche à virer Dashboard... 

Trève de plaisanterie, la plus grosse limitation du 12" reste son écran, franchement moyen... Là, il y aurait un bon coup à faire (avec une Radeon 64 Mo). Mais après ce que j'ai lu sur les nouveaux PB 12", je crois que c'est rapé.


----------



## AM28 (20 Mai 2005)

je reste sceptique sur une mise à jour de grande ampleur de l'i-book...
Si l'i-book prend 256Mo de mémoire supplémentaire, un disque dur de 60Go et le graveur de DVD tout en restant à 999Euros... que reste-t-il au PowerBook 12' SuperDrive à 1750Euros (à part son processeur plus rapide et sa carte graphique me direz-vous !) ?

Heyyy ... Stupeur !!! L'i-book 12' est passé à 1019Euros ce matin !!!!! arghhhh !!!!
à force d'attendre non seulement il n'y a pas de mise à jour mais en plus les prix augmentent...


----------



## AM28 (20 Mai 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Heyyy ... Stupeur !!! L'i-book 12' est passé à 1019Euros ce matin !!!!! arghhhh !!!!
> à force d'attendre non seulement il n'y a pas de mise à jour mais en plus les prix augmentent...



fausse alerte ! en suivant un lien posté dans ce forum je me suis retrouvé sur l'AppleStore belge où les prix sont différents des prix de l'AppleStore français ; le i-book 12' est toujours à 999Euros en France ! Etonnant tout de même cette différence de prix


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Mai 2005)

euh je sais pas si c'est une blague .. mais sur l'apple store il est toujours a 999 EUR .. désolé ..


----------



## AM28 (20 Mai 2005)

Un i-book 12' avec graveur de DVD est possible puisqu'une boîte américaine le propose déjà : http://www.mcetech.com/ibg4dvdr8dl.html

Attendons un peu avant d'acheter un i-book alors


----------



## corloane (20 Mai 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Un i-book 12' avec graveur de DVD est possible puisqu'une boîte américaine le propose déjà : http://www.mcetech.com/ibg4dvdr8dl.html
> 
> Attendons un peu avant d'acheter un i-book alors


 
c'est quoi cette machine?

bidouille ou réalité?


----------



## gvibrac (20 Mai 2005)

il faut le monter sois même (ou l'envoyer à la boite pour qu'elle le monte) mais j'imagine que du coup, on perd la garantie non ?


----------



## Nobody (20 Mai 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> fausse alerte ! en suivant un lien posté dans ce forum je me suis retrouvé sur l'AppleStore belge où les prix sont différents des prix de l'AppleStore français ; le i-book 12' est toujours à 999Euros en France ! Etonnant tout de même cette différence de prix


 
La différence de prix entre les AppleStore belge et français est due au taux de TVA plus élevé en Belgique.


----------



## AM28 (20 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> La différence de prix entre les AppleStore belge et français est due au taux de TVA plus élevé en Belgique.



ah merci, j'ai appris quelque chose ! Pourtant il me semble que la vie n'est pas toujours plus chère en Belgique... mais c'est un autre sujet !


----------



## Sly73 (20 Mai 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Un i-book 12' avec graveur de DVD est possible puisqu'une boîte américaine le propose déjà : http://www.mcetech.com/ibg4dvdr8dl.html
> 
> Attendons un peu avant d'acheter un i-book alors



Sur MacBidouille il y a un article qui explique comment mettre un graveur de DVD dans l'iBook mais le problème est que ça coûte assez cher et surtout qu'on perd la garantie.


----------



## zangar (20 Mai 2005)

gvibrac a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer la rumeur sur le nouvel ibook, j'ai demandé au fournisseur informatique de mon boulot de me faire un devis perso pour un ibook parce que marre d'attendre, j'étais près à craquer... et bien la commerciale m'a demandé si j'étais préssé parce que devrait sortir "prochainement" (et oui désolé, y'a pas plus précis) un nouveau modèle. D'ailleurs elle m'a même dit qu'il l'avait mis sur leur catalogue papier et qu'ils sont un petit peu vert de ne rien voir venir...
> 
> Je vois mal un commercial me raconter des cracs pour ne pas vendre, je n'ai pas retrouvé leur dernier catalogue, mais je regarderais mieux lundi...
> 
> Pffff ben moi qu'était décidé... je sais plus....


 Et bien j'espère qu'elle a raison ta commerciale parce que j'étais pret à craquer pour un 12" et ton message m'a persuadé de continuer à attendre, si çà continue comme çà j'aurai peut etre un ibook pour les j.o et encore


----------



## Sly73 (20 Mai 2005)

Nouvelle rumeur très très interessante. Elle expliquerait pourquoi ce retard et laisse présager un tout nouvel iBook avant cet été (peut être du 13 et 15").   



> La rumeur voudrait qu'Apple sorte un iBook WideScreen, en clair en écran 16/9 comme sur les PowerBook G4.
> 
> Ces rumeurs se basent sur Quanta, grand fournisseur d'Apple, qui aurait reçu commande des dalles. En tout cas, une chose est sure, l'iBook sera mis à jour d'ici l'été, le modèle actuel commence à vieillir un p'tit peu.
> 
> ? MDN


sourcce : www.mac4ever.com

J'espère que c'est vrai !


----------



## PinkTurtle (20 Mai 2005)

plus précisement :http://www.mac4ever.com/actuReagir/index.php?t=11808


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

moi, ce que je capte pas c'est pourquoi le mac mini n'a pas était decliné en 4 version de colorie comme l'ipod mini    


sinon, un ibook 13", avec une nouvelle geule :  :love: 
c'est qd meme la machine avec l'emac, qui a le plus "vieux" design actuellement dans l'ensemble de la gamme (si on oublit la légére modification en 2002 ou le clavier etait laiteu et non gris... )


----------



## Choupignoux (20 Mai 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

J'en peut plus d'atendre, c'est trop horible !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Courage, la nouvelle batterie est arrivée aujourd'hui, le reste des composants va suivre !


----------



## Choupignoux (20 Mai 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Courage, la nouvelle batterie est arrivée aujourd'hui, le reste des composants va suivre !



bizard .... j'ai rien recu moi ?!!!





ok je sort


----------



## apple_attitude (20 Mai 2005)

olala ça serait trop bien  espérons mais j'éspère que le poids ne changera pas parceque sinon ça sera plus un transportable qu'un portable ... vivement la mise à jour... mais sinon a part ça pas d'infos précises sur une éventuelle date de sortie ??? comme vous le dites c'est trop dur d'attendre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! APPLE REVEILLEZ VOUS !!!!!! ENVOYEZ NOUS LES NOUVEAUX iBOOK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tedy (20 Mai 2005)

On se rapproche......
Quand des rumeurs partent sur des sites c'est que le moment approche  
enfin...Prions  

ça me rappel quand j'étais enfant et l'interminable attente du pere noel, jusqu'a en tomber de fatigue.

A la différence qu'on sait qu'on aura une maj mais quand????
Alors que moi je savais quand c'était noel mais je savais pas si j'allais avoir des cadeaux


----------



## Sly73 (20 Mai 2005)

Un truc me chagrine cependant, sur le site anglais qui traite de l'info le titre est : "widescreen Apple iBook models to ship in fourth quarter 2005" alors même si je suis pas très fort en Anglais, je comprends au 4e trimestre (donc fin 2005) ????????????   

Voilà voilà et puis Think Secret n'en parle pas donc n'y croyez quand même pas trop.   

Il y aura t-il vraiment une mise à jour de l'iBook (grosse ou petite) avant l'été ??? J'espère bien !


----------



## minime (21 Mai 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelle rumeur très très interessante.



Mac4Ever cite MacDailyNews, qui lui même renvoie vers EMSNOW. Ce site publie des news à propos des contrats des différents manufacturiers taïwanais. Celle ci est datée du 20 mai (ID=11701), mais en fait le site avait publié exactement la même le 25 avril (ID=11148). Le 8 avril MacRumor signalait déjà une rumeur (jugée peu probable) de Digitimes à propos de l'iBook. Quanta aurait décroché un contrat pour assembler un iBook 14" widescreen à partir du 4e trimestre 2005, et un iBook 15" en 2006.

Donc ces rumeurs ne sont pas nouvelles, et en général celles en provenance de Digitimes ne sont pas les plus fiables du monde.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (21 Mai 2005)

donc en gros on est pas plus avancé et on sait toujour pas .. j'suis con .. c'est le principe de la rumeur ..


----------



## tedy (21 Mai 2005)

Boycotons MiniMe ! :rateau: 
C'est un casseur d'espoir....    

Bon bas retour à la case départ...


----------



## shalkys (22 Mai 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Les processeurs équipant les consoles de Sony et Microsoft sont des PowerPC d'IBM (IBM + Sony + Toshiba dans le cas du CELL), mais ne sont pas comparables au PPC 970 issu du POWER4. Nintendo n'a encore rien annoncé de précis concernant le hardware de sa console Revolution. Une discussion est en cours dans ce sujet.
> 
> Un G4 dual-core 32 bits ne pourrait pas vraiment recevoir la dénomination G5 (32/64 bits), Freescale a annoncé qu'il comporterait un bus RapidIO, donc rien ne dit qu'Apple l'utilisera, en tout cas sous cette forme. De toute manière il ne sera pas disponible avant 2006. Le 7448 (gravure 90 nm, 1 core, bus 200 MHz) arrivera avant.
> 
> ...


 
Je n'est jamais dit que c'était réelement comparable mais croit tu qu'ibm s'amuse à dévelloper des milliers d'architectures ? on pourrait très bien avoir un dérivé de ces processeur dans les portables mac .

On à bien annoncé un G5 dit "lite" par les sites traitants : quadrucore à 2,5ghz
c'est comme pour la console on nous avez dit qu'on ne verrait rien, au final on l'a quand même vu la revolution à l'E3 :/ (ou la xbox 360...vu des mois avant l'annonce officiel là ou tous le monde disait que c'était un fake)

N'oublions pas que les kits de développement xbox 360 sont pour l'instant des powermacs G5

Pourquoi la dénomination G5 ne serait elle pas mis pour un G4 dual (ou autre architecture 32bits) ? la dénomination G5 n'est elle pas commercial chez apple ?

On reste sur le forum rumeur tout est envisagable 
weat and see... on parie un snikers ? (lol)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

On va prier pur que ça arrive cette semaine   (la mise à jour)


----------



## iota (23 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On va prier pur que ça arrive cette semaine   (la mise à jour)


Ce qui est bien, c'est que quelqu'un dit ça toutes les semaines...

Y'en a bien un qui va tomber juste  

@+
iota


----------



## duracel (23 Mai 2005)

Il ne faut pas s'attendre à de nouveaux ibook cette semaine.
C'est écrit ici, dans le 5e paragraphe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Mai 2005)

la source à l'air fiable  .. donc ok les enfants, c'est pas pour cette semaine ..  à lundi prochain...


----------



## Zyrol (23 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On va prier pur que ça arrive cette semaine   (la mise à jour)



J'aime pas trop ce genre d'expression.... prier, prier.... c'est pas non plus un dieu Steve !


----------



## Choupignoux (23 Mai 2005)

Enorme fuite chez apple !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Un nouvel Ibok G 5 est en fin d'assemblage et près a etre livre dans 2 semaines !!!

la preuve ici  ou la !!!!


Pas mal du tout !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop ce genre d'expression.... prier, prier.... c'est pas non plus un dieu Steve !



J'ai dit "prier", pas "prier Steve"   



(et, le message juste au dessus... qu'es ce que c'est drôle....:mouais: )


----------



## akton (23 Mai 2005)

koi koi dans 2 semaines?? 

   Si c une blague et vue ke t lien marche pas, c vraiment pas drole.....


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Mai 2005)

Franchement le G5 dans l'iBook avant le Powerbook, j'y crois mais pas du tout du tout du tout.

A. 

ps:
C'était quoi cette image?


----------



## noche84 (23 Mai 2005)

Mmmmmh pas besoin de crier comme ca lol

Le G5 dans l'ibook avant le PowerBook c'est impossible
Le G5 dans un portable en Juin alors qu'en Avril on nous repetait que les contraintes calorifiques etaient trop fortes, j'y crois peu

Et ettayer sa these avec 2 liens qui ne marchent pas... mmmmh lol

Lol donc bon... Tu es sur d'avoir bien vu ? Ou bien c'etait un fake comme on fait superbement bien sur http://www.applele.com/ et des sites du genre...


----------



## waterman (23 Mai 2005)

Mais qu es ce qu il ne faut pas entendre un G5 sur un ibook, comme ça le ibook depasse le powerbook (super rentable pour les powerbook), je ne vois pas pourquoi un ibook sortirait maintenant ( juste avant l ete ) arretez de réver maintenant il faudra attendre septembre ( la rentrée des classes).Je vous signalerai que depuis octobre le ibook à baisser en passant sous la barre des 1000 euros ......


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Mai 2005)

bon waterman .. faut qu'on parle ..  tu casse tout la .. si on peut meme plus rumeuré tranquille ... ou va t-on ?  
bon sinon pour la date de sortie de la MàJ et en quoi constitue la MàJ franchement ben tout le monde serre les fesses .. mais on en veut une belle et le plus vite possible ... et pourquoi tout ce ramdam ben tout simplement parce que cetains veulent chager de machine et d'autre quitter windows ..

donc  : casse pas le trip .. (sinon, je crois que tu a raison) ;;:rose:


----------



## waterman (23 Mai 2005)

non mais sa m enerve que chaque semaine un "blaireau" dit qu il bosse avec apple et nous annonce la sortie d'un nouvel ibook et maintenent un G5 sur un ibook la prochaine fois sa serra quoi


----------



## iota (23 Mai 2005)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> non mais sa m enerve que chaque semaine un "blaireau" dit qu il bosse avec apple et nous annonce la sortie d'un nouvel ibook et maintenent un G5 sur un ibook la prochaine fois sa serra quoi


En même temps... quand tu regardes les images qu'il a posté... tu te rends compte que c'est une blague...

@+
iota


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Mai 2005)

> maintenent un G5 sur un ibook la prochaine fois sa serra quoi


ben un G6 .. 
faut etre crédule sur ce topic  .. et puis c'est bô de réver quand meme non ?


----------



## waterman (23 Mai 2005)

un G6 avec graveur DVD avec un processeur de 3 Giga un monstre et tout ça pour la modique somme de 900 euros *mon pere c'est steve*


----------



## waterman (23 Mai 2005)

pour des ipod gratos il n y auras pas de probleme


----------



## apple_attitude (23 Mai 2005)

Encore de faux espoirs   de toute façon à mi-juin à peu près je switche (  ). Je peux plus là avec mon vieux PC qui beugue et qui rame à longueur de temps c'est pas possible de travailler, alors en plus quand on est étudiant je vous raconte pas. En plus d'après les échos que j'ai eu les mac ça beugue pas, ça rame pas et en plus ça n'attrape pas de virus est ce vrai ??? ou c'était simplement une technique de vente du vendeur de la FNAC des champs-élysées ???

PS: le vendeur m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas que je m'attende à de nouveaux ibook parceque sinon ils feraient trop de concurence aux powerbook 

@+ et merçi d'avance pour vos réponses espèces de chanceux utilisateurs de Mac


----------



## misterapple (23 Mai 2005)

Choupignoux a dit:
			
		

> Enorme fuite chez apple !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Un nouvel Ibok G 5 est en fin d'assemblage et près a etre livre dans 2 semaines !!!
> ...


 Tu paris combien de snikers que c'est faux???


----------



## waterman (23 Mai 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> Encore de faux espoirs   de toute façon à mi-juin à peu près je switche (  ). Je peux plus là avec mon vieux PC qui beugue et qui rame à longueur de temps c'est pas possible de travailler, alors en plus quand on est étudiant je vous raconte pas. En plus d'après les échos que j'ai eu les mac ça beugue pas, ça rame pas et en plus ça n'attrape pas de virus est ce vrai ??? ou c'était simplement une technique de vente du vendeur de la FNAC des champs-élysées ???
> 
> PS: le vendeur m'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas que je m'attende à de nouveaux ibook parceque sinon ils feraient trop de concurence aux powerbook
> 
> ...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Mai 2005)

misterapple a dit:
			
		

> Tu paris combien de snikers que c'est faux???


Marchent même plus les liens,
 et puis de toute, un iBook G5 avant les powerbook ce serait n'importe quoi :sick:


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Mai 2005)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> le vendeur a raison il vont concurencer les powerbooks c'est vrai pour les virus il n y en as pas ,ca arrive de beuguer mais tres rarement il faut quand meme lui rentrer dedans
> ces défaut disc dur un peu lent et un peu trop petit j en ai un de 60 il est remplis ( pour la video un peu petit ) la ram ne l hachete pas sur le store elle est plus chere
> Mais bon il sait tout faire tu peut lire des divx dvd , faire de la video ..... un conseil attend septembre si tu es trop precé tu peux fonce....



Waterman tu pourrais faire un peu plus attention en écrivant tes messages?
Le langage sms c'est pas super agréable à lire!  Merci


----------



## apple_attitude (23 Mai 2005)

ok mais le problème c'est que moi je voudrais un ibook pour l'emmener en vacances et puis de toute façon je ne pourrais pas l'avoir avant la mi-juin, alors si il y a une mise à jour tant mais si il ni en a pas d'ici là tant pis je ferais avec les ibook actuels en tout cas ce qui est sur c'est que les PC pour moi c'est fini ! ==>merçi pour les réponses


----------



## noche84 (23 Mai 2005)

C'est pas du language SMS... Voici un exemple : "Ceci è du langaj sms pr montré l'exempl, c explicit"

Non son post est rempli de fautes, certes, mais on ne peut pas exiger des macs Users d'écrire sans fautes... Déjà qu'on est intelligent ( vu qu'on est des macs Users... hé hé )

Nan nan, la, tu es trop dur avec lui


----------



## Sim le pirate (23 Mai 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du language SMS... Voici un exemple : "Ceci è du langaj sms pr montré l'exempl, c explicit"
> 
> Non son post est rempli de fautes, certes, mais on ne peut pas exiger des macs Users d'écrire sans fautes... Déjà qu'on est intelligent ( vu qu'on est des macs Users... hé hé )
> 
> Nan nan, la, tu es trop dur avec lui



Je dois admettre que tu as raison... sauf pour un mot : " precé "
eh oui il y a bien une abréviation foireuse ===> langage sms 


Bon d'accord je m'excuse et je reformule. Waterman pourrais tu faire
un peu plus attention à l'ortographe?
Merci


----------



## waterman (23 Mai 2005)

désolé les mecs je suis mancho et je ne possède que deux doigt sur la main droite le pouce et l auriculaire encore désolé


----------



## shalkys (24 Mai 2005)

Allez les gars plus que 13 jours avant notre nouveau boobook ! 
(si c'est pas le cas je vais devoir un paquet de sniker  )


----------



## waterman (24 Mai 2005)

pourquoi dans 13 jours


----------



## tedy (24 Mai 2005)

Bon après quelque jours d'absence je m'attendais à avoir une bonne nouvelle en revenant ici mais....hélas ke ni ni !!!! :mouais: 


On les auras un jour mais quand???
C'est quand même super bizarre qu'il y ait autant de retard pour la MAJ de l'iBook alors que jusqu'à maintenant ça avait été super régulié.... 

En même temps si il y a une MAJ, ça ferai 10 mois sans révision de la machine... Fait pas un peu long ça????


----------



## Macintosheux (24 Mai 2005)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi dans 13 jours


WWDC, mais je n'y crois pas une seconde !
Peut-être qu'il sortira dans ces eaux là, mais pas à la conférence...!


----------



## waterman (24 Mai 2005)

comment on sait quand la WWDC a lieu


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (24 Mai 2005)

ben en regardant sur les sites .. rigolo va ..:rateau: 
http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/ par exemple ..

comme la mise a jour vient pas et que j'en ai besoin avant septembre (le 12 pour etre précis), je me tate pour un PB .. ils ont été mis à jour non ?
d'un coté j'ai des scrupules a faire douiller autant mes parent .. mon ancien portable , un DELL qui m'a claqué dans le doigt .. a couté 2200 EUR .. (bon on le fait passé en assurance ) .. mais entre le zibouk 999 et PB 12' 1700 .. c'est quand meme du simple au double .. argh ...


----------



## tedy (24 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> comme la mise a jour vient pas et que j'en ai besoin avant septembre (le 12 pour etre précis), je me tate pour un PB .. ils ont été mis à jour non ?
> d'un coté j'ai des scrupules a faire douiller autant mes parent .. mon ancien portable , un DELL qui m'a claqué dans le doigt .. a couté 2200 EUR .. (bon on le fait passé en assurance ) .. mais entre le zibouk 999 et PB 12' 1700 .. c'est quand meme du simple au double .. argh ...


 
En même temps 1700¤ c'est moins que 2200¤  
Et surtout ça na rien à voir avec un PC...

Moi si j'étais riche je me prendrai le PB mais comme j'en ai pas la queue d'un je vais attendre gentillement l'ibook


----------



## touna (24 Mai 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas du language SMS... Voici un exemple : "Ceci è du langaj sms pr montré l'exempl, c explicit"
> 
> Non son post est rempli de fautes, certes, mais on ne peut pas exiger des macs Users d'écrire sans fautes... Déjà qu'on est intelligent ( vu qu'on est des macs Users... hé hé )
> 
> Nan nan, la, tu es trop dur avec lui


pour les fautes d orthographe ; il y a une option dans safari pour qu'il les corrige


----------



## shalkys (24 Mai 2005)

plus que douzzzz !


----------



## noche84 (24 Mai 2005)

> pour les fautes d orthographe ; il y a une option dans safari pour qu'il les corrige



Hé hé oui possible... Personellement j'ai un clavier qwerty donc... ( Sauf la, je suis sur le PC donc j'ai un azerty  )

ouuuuuh entends-je crier 

Au sinon la WWDC est orientée programmation/programmateurs non ?
Donc bon... Je ne vois pas pourquoi on y présenterait du matériel... Ca s'est déjà produit avant ?


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> d'un coté j'ai des scrupules a faire douiller autant mes parent .. mon ancien portable , un DELL qui m'a claqué dans le doigt .. a couté 2200 EUR .. (bon on le fait passé en assurance ) .. mais entre le zibouk 999 et PB 12' 1700 .. c'est quand meme du simple au double .. argh ...



Tu peux aussi faire l'impasse sur le Superdrive ; cela permet d'alléger la facture de 200 ¤ ! Quand tu auras besoin de graver tes données dans quelques temps, tu pourras toujours aller t'acheter pour 3 fois moins cher un graveur externe 4 fois plus rapide et qui grave en double couche... Bon bien sûr c'est pas la même chose, mais franchement le graveur de DVD c'est utilie les WE de pluie uniquement, non ?

À toi de voir   

J'arrête avec le hors-sujet.

Dois-je conseiller un achat d'un iBook à un de mes amis, qui est encore sous le système 8.6, et qui va bientôt tomber sur son derrière quand il va voir la simplicité et la puissance du nouveau système OS X ? Ou faut-il attendre ?


----------



## tedy (24 Mai 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Dois-je conseiller un achat d'un iBook à un de mes amis, qui est encore sous le système 8.6, et qui va bientôt tomber sur son derrière quand il va voir la simplicité et la puissance du nouveau système OS X ? Ou faut-il attendre ?


 

Moi perso à mes potes qui veulent se prendre un ibook je  leur dit d'attendre...
On sait jamais  on pourrait avoir des surprises avant les vacances même si j'en doute de plus en plus


----------



## gvibrac (25 Mai 2005)

vous avez vu la lettre d'info de mai de chez mac :

http://email.euro.apple.com/store/asenews/storeenews0505/seg2/fr/index_fr.html

en haut a gauche on peut lire : 

 [font=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif]Les nouveaux Mac sont disponibles à partir de seulement[/font]        

     [font=Lucida Grande,Geneva,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica, sans-serif] 499 ¤ pour Mac mini 999 ¤ pour iBook[/font]  

"les nouveaux Mac" qu'est ce quil faut comprendre ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2005)

gvibrac a dit:
			
		

> "les nouveaux Mac" qu'est ce quil faut comprendre ... ?



Que chez Apple un mac est nouveau jusqu'à la veille de la sortie de son successeur... En septembre deriner, l'imac tournesol était encore "nouveau".


----------



## misterapple (25 Mai 2005)

peut-on esperer le nouveau iBook dans la semaine du 18 juin (pour mon anniversaire) ?


----------



## shalkys (26 Mai 2005)

waiting 11 days for new ibook !
(please msr jobs)


----------



## minime (26 Mai 2005)

shalkys a dit:
			
		

> On reste sur le forum rumeur tout est envisagable



Le forum Rumeurs est consacré aux prochaines sorties, mais la portée de la discussion se limite souvent à un ou deux trimestres au maximum. Dans ce thread il est seulement question de la mise à jour suivante de l'iBook, qui déjà intéresse pas mal de monde (15 pages, 281 réponses, et 11860 visites en moins d'un mois). Pour discuter des évolutions à plus long terme on peut toujours ouvrir un autre thread.


----------



## shalkys (26 Mai 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Le forum Rumeurs est consacré aux prochaines sorties, mais la portée de la discussion se limite souvent à un ou deux trimestres au maximum. Dans ce thread il est seulement question de la mise à jour suivante de l'iBook, qui déjà intéresse pas mal de monde (15 pages, 281 réponses, et 11860 visites en moins d'un mois). Pour discuter des évolutions à plus long terme on peut toujours ouvrir un autre thread.


 
c'est vrai  mais je continu à croire que cette mise à jour tardive nous donneras quelques surprises ... (laisse moi rever un peu )


----------



## waterman (27 Mai 2005)

si le oui passe Dimanche on peut espere un nouvelle ibook je le redis mon pere c'est steeve


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Mai 2005)

ben dans ce cas .. je crains que la MàJ ne soit pas pour lundi ..


----------



## shalkys (27 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> ben dans ce cas .. je crains que la MàJ ne soit pas pour lundi ..



attend encore 10 jours


----------



## misterapple (27 Mai 2005)

shalkys a dit:
			
		

> attend encore 10 jours


 Allez...jsui avec shalkys!!!Encore 10 jours


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Mai 2005)

faites comme moi .. économisez pour un powerbook .. vous avez le temps, on attend la mise à jour ..


----------



## kertruc (27 Mai 2005)

Ils peuvent pas ne pas faire de mise à jour avant l'été.
C'est maintenant que les écoles, les universités, etc, passent leurs commandes...
(J'y crois...  )


----------



## misterapple (28 Mai 2005)

9 petit jours de rien du tout  (hein shalkys?)


----------



## Lamar (28 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

je relance une idée que j'avais déjà proposée, mais qui je pense peut être intéressante pour les vrais impatients : commandez maintenant sur l'Apple store et lorsque votre ibook arrivera vous y verrez beaucoup plus clair dans les rumeurs et vous pourrez renvoyer votre ibook si le npuveau est vraiment intéressant. Dans le cas contraire vous avez "économisé" toute la période de livraison. Moi, je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire parce que je vais avoir besoin d'un iBook neuf pour les vacances et en plus j'ai un peu peur du nouvel iBook : si l'amélioration porte sur plus de mémoire et une meilleure carte graphique, je prends, mais si le look (écran 15/9) et le prix changent radicalement ça ne m'intéresse pas.


Nicolas


----------



## TyMor (28 Mai 2005)

Pour ma part j'ai cessé de croire à cette mise à jour donc à partir de maintenant je scrute avec attention le refurb store US pour trouver un ibook à prix réduit (environ 730¤ contre 999¤ en France) 

Au pire une mise à jour a lieu mais je préfère avoir économisé pas mal d'argent !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Faut pas exagérer non plus, l'ibook est un modèle aimé par les étudiants. Je verrais mal Aplle ne pas en faire une mise à jour d'ici septembre. Le fait qu'il n'ait pas fait partie des machines updatées avec tiger est un signe mauvais, mais on peut s'attendre à tout. Avant ou pendant l'Apple Expo Paris, il sera là.


----------



## misterapple (28 Mai 2005)

En fait on a deux possibilités:
      -Sortie vers Juin-Juillet D)
      -Sortie vers Septembre ()

Laquelle de ces deux possibilités est la plus probable selon vous (selon votre intuition ou selon des sites)?


----------



## iota (28 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				misterapple a dit:
			
		

> En fait on a deux possibilités:
> -Sortie vers Juin-Juillet D)
> -Sortie vers Septembre ()
> 
> Laquelle de ces deux possibilités est la plus probable selon vous (selon votre intuition ou selon des sites)?


A mon avis, si c'est en Juin-Juillet, la mise à jour sera vraiment mineure (pour ne pas concurencer le powerbook d'entré de gamme).

Si c'est en septembre, on peut imaginer une mise à jour de toute la gamme des portables (iBook et powerbook) et donc créer un iBook plus puissant sans pour autant concurencer les powerbook.

Maintenant, la logique d'Apple peut avoir changer... actuellement, l'iMac est plus puissant que le powermac d'entré de gamme...

@+
iota


----------



## misterapple (28 Mai 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> A mon avis, si c'est en Juin-Juillet, la mise à jour sera vraiment mineure (pour ne pas concurencer le powerbook d'entré de gamme).
> ...


Si il sort en juin-juillet, peut on esperer une nouvelle carte graphique?
C'est juste pour sa que j'attend ce satané iBook!!!


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (29 Mai 2005)

Le plus inquiétant, c'est que Think Secret n'a pas parlé des Boobooks depuis longtemps. Si ThinkSecret n'est pas au courant d'une prochaine mise-à-jour, c'est qu'il n'y en a pas de prévu manifestement.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

C'est normal ! Pour l'instant apple se concentre sur l'ipod shuffle 2 Go


----------



## Pierrou (29 Mai 2005)

ça me ferait bien sur d'attendre jusqu'en Septembre à l'Apple expo pour m'acheter un iBook


----------



## shalkys (29 Mai 2005)

misterapple a dit:
			
		

> 9 petit jours de rien du tout  (hein shalkys?)



Merci d'avoir pris la relève en mon absence 

Plus que 8 jours 


En attendant on tourne en rond et on dit toujours la meme chose


----------



## Pierrou (29 Mai 2005)

shalkys a dit:
			
		

> En attendant on tourne en rond et on dit toujours la meme chose


Et ça doit bien faire trois mois que ça dure ! 
 :rateau:


----------



## shalkys (29 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et ça doit bien faire trois mois que ça dure !
> :rateau:



c'pas encore finit  
vite une cellule de crise anti radotement 

edit : Je viens d'ouvrir la 16ème page


----------



## Pierrou (29 Mai 2005)

Putain de Dieu, on est bien attaqués quand même, Toton Steve aide nous !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain de Dieu, on est bien attaqués quand même, Toton Steve aide nous !!


 
Prions ensemble pour que ce soit pour cette semaine


----------



## shalkys (30 Mai 2005)

allélouya mes frères plus que 7 jours


----------



## misterapple (30 Mai 2005)

shalkys a dit:
			
		

> allélouya mes frères plus que 7 jours


on y arrive!!!


----------



## AM28 (30 Mai 2005)

shalkys a dit:
			
		

> allélouya mes frères plus que 7 jours



quelqu'un peut m'expliquer le pourquoi de ce compte à rebourd ? !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un peut m'expliquer le pourquoi de ce compte à rebourd ? !


Heu... juste pour le fun


----------



## AM28 (30 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu... juste pour le fun



le fun de compter jusqu'à 7 ?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (30 Mai 2005)

On approche à grand pas de la WWDC, je pense moi, que s'il y a une mise à jour, ça sera quelque jour après.. Pendant, pourquoi pas, mais normalement c'est pas le but de cette réunion là si je ne me trompe...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Ouais, les iBook pas pendant, mais un peu aprés. Par contre peut être les PM


----------



## Pierrou (30 Mai 2005)

C'est quand la WWDC ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la WWDC ?



Bientpot mais c'est pour les pros, donc pas pour l'ibook...


----------



## shalkys (30 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la WWDC ?



ça ouvre le 6 !

Toutes les machines on était mis à jour cette année sauf l'ibook ...
dans le programme,  y'parle beaucoup de portabilitée donc possible de renouvellement des pb et ibook (ou peut être une surprise genre Ebook) 
C'est pour les pros... bein moi je connais des pros qui bosse sur mac mini  je connais des pros qui n'ont meme pas d'ordinateur (voir le kabab en bas de chez moi) 
pro = professionnel = veux rien dire sans contexte  (ce que je dit non plus mais c'est juste pour m'avoir casser ma rumeur du n'ibook )

Bon comme d'ab, maj pas maj, on en sait rien.
wait and see

(bein sinon y vont présenter koi au ww. des pm qui viennent d'être MAJ ?  )


----------



## shalkys (30 Mai 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> le fun de compter jusqu'à 7 ?



oui oui c'est ça  decompte donc avec nous


----------



## apple_attitude (30 Mai 2005)

Je commenc à désesperer de plus en plus avec cette mise à jour et en plus mon anniv' approche de plus et l'été aussi. Je crois que cette mise à jour a adopté la bonne méthode pour se faire désirer  , je vais faire le décompte avec vous en éspérant qu'elle aura donc lieu dans 6 jours. croisons les doigts 


*     J-6 avant "l'éventuelle" mise à jour ibook    **  *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> Je commenc à désesperer de plus en plus avec cette mise à jour et en plus mon anniv' approche de plus et l'été aussi. Je crois que cette mise à jour a adopté la bonne méthode pour se faire désirer  , je vais faire le décompte avec vous en éspérant qu'elle aura donc lieu dans 6 jours. croisons les doigts
> 
> 
> *   J-6 avant "l'éventuelle" mise à jour ibook  **  *


Hep !!!! Doucement là y est pas encore minuit !


----------



## locheux (30 Mai 2005)

etant donné le programme télé : Que la force soit avec nous!!!


----------



## Lamar (30 Mai 2005)

salut à tous,

en tout cas, moi, marre d'attendre (ce qui m'inquiète le plus c'est l'absence de rumeurs sur le nouvel iBook, ce silence ne me dit rien qui vaille), donc j'ai commandé ce soir même sur l'Apple store et si le prochain est annoncé dans les 3 prochaines semaines je mets en place mon plan B (voir mon précédent message).
Bon courage à tous ceux qui continuent à patienter et à espérer, je vais penser à vous dans les prochains jours en allant suivre le tracking Apple.

Nicolas


----------



## apple_attitude (30 Mai 2005)

lol je sais mais je suis très anticipateur  , et oui QUE LA FORCE DE LA PATIENCE SOIT AVEC NOUS !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2005)

TyMor a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai cessé de croire à cette mise à jour donc à partir de maintenant je scrute avec attention le refurb store US pour trouver un ibook à prix réduit (environ 730¤ contre 999¤ en France)
> 
> Au pire une mise à jour a lieu mais je préfère avoir économisé pas mal d'argent !



on peut commander sur le refurb US en france ? :mouais: 

Ipod, un jour tu seras mien...  :love: 

sinon, pour le nouvel ibook, perso, tant que y aurat pas de MAJ profonde de la bestiole (nouvelle carte graphique, etc.), je conserve mon mien...


----------



## shalkys (31 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hep !!!! Doucement là y est pas encore minuit !


 
Maintenant si 

plus que 6 jours


----------



## misterapple (31 Mai 2005)

shalkys a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant si
> 
> plus que 6 jours


Argh!!!Le stresse!!! (j'ai interet a passer en seconde si je veux voir un iBook dans ma chambre moi)
Eh oui je suis un petit 3°!!!


----------



## tedy (31 Mai 2005)

ouais....... 

D'avoir son brevet c'est bien aussi  

Aller file reviser ! non mais


----------



## shalkys (1 Juin 2005)

plus que 5 jours


----------



## Pierrou (1 Juin 2005)

tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... 


C'est lourd, nan ?  :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac... tic... tac... tic.... tac... tic... tac ....tic ...tac...
> 
> 
> C'est lourd, nan ?  :rateau:


 
Comment ça Apple sort un iBook spécial Peter Pan?  

A.


----------



## arcanthe (2 Juin 2005)

je vous aides , plus que quatre


----------



## shalkys (2 Juin 2005)

arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> je vous aides , plus que quatre



arf grillède


----------



## Choupignoux (2 Juin 2005)

Ya quoi dans 4 jours ???


----------



## iota (2 Juin 2005)

Salut.



			
				Choupignoux a dit:
			
		

> Ya quoi dans 4 jours ???


La WWDC 2005.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Es-ce qu'une mise a jour des iBook dans quelques jours nous permettrait de pouvoir espérer une mise a jour du PowerBook courant mois d'octobre voir novembre ???


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Es-ce qu'une mise a jour des iBook dans quelques jours nous permettrait de pouvoir espérer une mise a jour du PowerBook courant mois d'octobre voir novembre ???



Mais ceci est une autre histoire !     :rateau:


----------



## shalkys (3 Juin 2005)

Choupignoux a dit:
			
		

> Ya quoi dans 4 jours ???


 
3 jours 

Puis c'est indiqué 20 fois dans le poste


----------



## moga2006 (3 Juin 2005)

alors si j'ai bien compris mardi après midi pour le nouveau ibook...
est-ce qu'il sera dispo tout de suite après, combien de temps...
je me suis fait voler mon ibook G4 la semaine dernière je souhaite en racheter un nouveau sinon je ne peux pas bosser (ce qui ne me fait pas de mal mais enfin...) alors autant en acheter un nouveau encore plus mieux...!


----------



## zangar (3 Juin 2005)

Mardi après midi il ne se passera rien comme depuis plus d'un mois!!!.personne n'en sait rien,think secret ne parle pas de la màj des ibook, donc ne rêvons pas,y'a eu depuis un mois que des rumeurs bidons qui n'ont débouché sur rien...enfin j'espère toujours me tromper....


----------



## minime (3 Juin 2005)

zangar a dit:
			
		

> y'a eu depuis un mois que des rumeurs bidons qui n'ont débouché sur rien...enfin j'espère toujours me tromper....



Personnellement je n'ai vu aucune rumeur précise à propos d'une mise à jour imminente de l'iBook. Sans rumeur on ne peut compter que sur une révision&#8230; qui aurait échappé à tout le monde, dont ThinkSecret. Ils publieront peut-être une dépêche juste avant le keynote. Sinon on est là pour un moment.  



			
				fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Es-ce qu'une mise a jour des iBook dans quelques jours nous permettrait de pouvoir espérer une mise a jour du PowerBook courant mois d'octobre voir novembre ???



La mise à jour du PowerBook ne dépend pas de celle de l'iBook. Au contraire, plus le PowerBook sera puissant, plus ça laissera de place pour faire évoluer l'iBook.


----------



## noche84 (4 Juin 2005)

Tout a fait... Ca serait plutot une mise a jour de l'ibook qui serait dependante des PowerBook... J'espere bien qu'ils nous preparent une mise a jour beton...

Au sinon le WWDC est oriente pro... l'ibook est oriente utilisateur classique, education, etc... Donc pas de rapport direct. Ca peut etre un element declencheur mais il ne sortira pas pdt ces conferences et presentations pour professionnels. 

Du moins c'est une intime conviction... Maintenant de la, on peut malgre tout imaginer beaucoup de choses. Certains parlaient d'un ecran 16/9... Ca peut, peut-etre, etre presente comme une inovation et ouvrir la porte a de nouvelles mises a jour. Ca n'est qu'un exemple. Mais certains modeles attendent p-e une presentation officielle de technologies pour beneficier d'une mise a jour incluant ces nouveautes technologiques... Tout ca n'est que suppositions.

Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il n'y a aucun bruit, de leger indices, et une conference pour professionnels ou un iBook trouverait difficilement sa place... Dans son etat/orientation actuel en tout cas


----------



## shalkys (4 Juin 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait... Ca serait plutot une mise a jour de l'ibook qui serait dependante des PowerBook... J'espere bien qu'ils nous preparent une mise a jour beton...
> 
> Au sinon le WWDC est oriente pro... l'ibook est oriente utilisateur classique, education, etc... Donc pas de rapport direct. Ca peut etre un element declencheur mais il ne sortira pas pdt ces conferences et presentations pour professionnels.
> 
> ...


 
On verra ça dans deux jours 
Je pense que si l'ibook n'est pas présenté lundi le sera courrant juillet  en tout cas avant la rentrée de septembre


----------



## shalkys (4 Juin 2005)

moga2006 a dit:
			
		

> alors si j'ai bien compris mardi après midi pour le nouveau ibook...
> est-ce qu'il sera dispo tout de suite après, combien de temps...
> je me suis fait voler mon ibook G4 la semaine dernière je souhaite en racheter un nouveau sinon je ne peux pas bosser (ce qui ne me fait pas de mal mais enfin...) alors autant en acheter un nouveau encore plus mieux...!


 
Oui oui et c'est le père noel qui te l'apporte dans deux jours ! sans fdport !
T'as même un financement possible sur ton cota de sagesse de l'année 

waiting mode


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juin 2005)

À la rigueur, PB updaté la semaine prochaine, une grosse update, et iBook vers aout, septembre .. 




.....  ou pas


----------



## corloane (4 Juin 2005)

Un iBook à base de Centrino...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juin 2005)

A base de Centrino ? 
À MORT !


----------



## shalkys (5 Juin 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> Un iBook à base de Centrino...


 
et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu


----------



## apple_attitude (5 Juin 2005)

et puis quoi encore ? un ibook sous windaube XP ? non mais faut arreter quoi ...


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Tin la rage moi, j'ai commandé le powerbook vendredi, manquerait plus que l'ibook sorte à la WWDC.
:rateau:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Tin la rage moi, j'ai commandé le powerbook vendredi, manquerait plus que l'ibook sorte à la WWDC.
> :rateau:



T'en fais pas Avril, ton PB sera de toute maniere plus puissant que la mise à jour de l'iBook... et puis, il est plus beau aussi... :love:


----------



## apple_attitude (5 Juin 2005)

on peut pas savoir, peut ètre que le design sera également revu ...


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

La machine à briser les élans d'enthousiasme a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



Oui de toute facon, un Powerbook, reste un powerbook.


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas savoir, peut ètre que le design sera également revu ...



Ça m'étonnerais, c'est une mise à jour, pas un nouveau model... Et puis, l'iBook est le "bas de gamme" des portable chez Apple, il sera donc toujours un niveau en dessous du PB...


----------



## apple_attitude (5 Juin 2005)

il sera en dessous au niveau paerfomances je suis d'accord avec toi, mais maintenant pour le design c'est chacun ses gouts  
Mais c'est clair que le Powerbook sera toujours au dessus de l'ibook. Le powerbook est une gamme pro en mème temps ....


----------



## homedcaverne (5 Juin 2005)

moi j'espère qu'il va être revu et que sera pas une simple petite mise à jour mais quelquechose de nouveau, car je mets de l'argent de côté depuis près de 1 an et demi pour me l'acheter et maintenant que j'ai l' argent j'attend cette mise à jour car je n'ai pas économiser tout ce temps pour acheter un ordi qui sera d'une ancienne génération peu de temps après.   Alors je souhaite qu'une chose qu'il est une grosse mise à jour (CG, proc, design j'espère) pendant la WWDC.

P.S.: j'en ai marre d'attendre alors que steve se bouge le C.. pour sortir son nouveau Ibook!!


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> il sera en dessous au niveau paerfomances je suis d'accord avec toi, mais maintenant pour le design c'est chacun ses gouts
> Mais c'est clair que le Powerbook sera toujours au dessus de l'ibook. Le powerbook est une gamme pro en mème temps ....



Chacun ces gout, certe. Mais, en parlant design, j'englobe aussi la finition de la machine... utilise un PB pendant quelques heures, et passe ensuite sur un iBook, tu verras la différence  

L'iBook fait un peu "jouet" à coté... :bebe: et je trouve ça dommage, ils ont des efforts à faire à ce niveau la je trouve 

Quoiqu'il en soit, l'iBook reste une bonne machine bon marché 

Désolé, on s'est un peu éloigné du sujet la... :rose:


----------



## apple_attitude (5 Juin 2005)

homedcaverne a dit:
			
		

> moi j'espère qu'il va être revu et que sera pas une simple petite mise à jour mais quelquechose de nouveau, car je mets de l'argent de côté depuis près de 1 an et demi pour me l'acheter et maintenant que j'ai l' argent j'attend cette mise à jour car je n'ai pas économiser tout ce temps pour acheter un ordi qui sera d'une ancienne génération peu de temps après. Alors je souhaite qu'une chose qu'il est une grosse mise à jour (CG, proc, design j'espère) pendant la WWDC.
> 
> P.S.: j'en ai marre d'attendre alors que steve se bouge le C.. pour sortir son nouveau Ibook!!


 
c'est clair Steeve réveille toi ON VEUT SWITCHER AVANT L'ETE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON VEUT NOS ibook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apple_attitude (5 Juin 2005)

oui c'est vrai que le contraste ibook/powerbook pourrait ètre moins grand tu as tout à fait raison ! oui c'est vrai désolé pour l'éloignement du sujet du topic


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai que le contraste ibook/powerbook pourrait ètre moins grand tu as tout à fait raison !



Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit leur but, cela aurait tendance à faire baisser la vente des PB... :mouais:


----------



## apple_attitude (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit leur but, cela aurait tendance à faire baisser la vente des PB... :mouais:


Oui mais il pourrait faire néanmoins une petite révision au niveau du design, qu'il soit un peu plus futuiste ... vu qu'apple est assez doué dans ce domain, car les mac sont tout de mème il ne faut pas l'oublier les plus beaux ordinateurs du monde...


----------



## homedcaverne (5 Juin 2005)

c vrai que les macs ont un design a coupé le souffle à comparer les PC!!
Les macs sont inégalable à mon goût.

excuser moi de encore m'éloigner du sujet mais bon, pour l'instant je suis encore un PCiste et je constate.


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> es mac sont tout de mème il ne faut pas l'oublier les plus beaux ordinateurs du monde...



Ça c'est aussi une question de gout 

Va faire un tour la dessus --> Les plus beau PC du monde de windows 

Je trouve que c'est un bon concurrent pour mac au niveau design


----------



## apple_attitude (5 Juin 2005)

moi je veux un ibook lundi en tout cas ! mon anniv' approche et ya toujours pas de mise à jour !!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juin 2005)

Pareil, qu'ils le mettent à jour pour cet été que j'en achete un tout nouvo tou bô bordel de merde !


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

Moi je m'en fous j'ai commandé un powerbook 12", j'en ai eu trop marre d'attendre.
_quoi je l'ai déjà dit ?_


----------



## tedy (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est aussi une question de gout
> 
> Va faire un tour la dessus --> Les plus beau PC du monde de windows
> 
> Je trouve que c'est un bon concurrent pour mac au niveau design


 
Ils me font penser au film iRobots avec will smith... 
Vous savez les espèces d'énormes bus d'ou sortent les robots policiers  

C'est sure que niveau design apple a du souci à se faire!!!     

Bon sinon avril t'as pris la derniere version du PB?
et niveau prix?

ça te fais pas peur de perdre en autonomie?
Moi j'avoue que c'est ce qui me fait hésiter pour le PB comparé à un iBook... :rose:


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> C'est sure que niveau design apple a du souci à se faire!!!



T'as regardé un peu ce qu'il y a dedans? Et puis, le design est pas si mal que ça moi je trouve


----------



## Avril-VII (5 Juin 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon avril t'as pris la derniere version du PB?
> et niveau prix?
> ça te fais pas peur de perdre en autonomie?
> Moi j'avoue que c'est ce qui me fait hésiter pour le PB comparé à un iBook... :rose:



Oui, j'ai pris la dernière version ! Le powerbook 12" Superdrive sans option. Cela m'a revenu 1559¤ à la place de 1729¤ grâce à la réduction de 10% qu'offre la carte ISIC.
Pour l'instant j'ai l'air con parceque j'ai explosé le plafond de la carte bleur, d'ici demain midi, la commande sera définitivement validée.


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'étonnerais, c'est une mise à jour, pas un nouveau model... Et puis, l'iBook est le "bas de gamme" des portable chez Apple, il sera donc toujours un niveau en dessous du PB...


 
Merci pour le bas de gamme....et question autonomie? j'ai 5 heures sans problème avec mon ibook 14". Alors bien sur, ce n'est pas une machine de pros vu que c'est du "bas de gamme", mais bon il y a des avantages que le Pb n'a pas....


----------



## apple_attitude (5 Juin 2005)

demain, nous aurons tous une réponse claire à nos quéstions... nous si il y aura ou non une mise à jour de l'ibook, allez il reste moins de 24h  à attendre ça passe vite...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2005)

La positive attitude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iDiot (5 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le bas de gamme....et question autonomie? j'ai 5 heures sans problème avec mon ibook 14". Alors bien sur, ce n'est pas une machine de pros vu que c'est du "bas de gamme", mais bon il y a des avantages que le Pb n'a pas....


 
Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... ne t'offense pas  

Mais l'autonomie, c'est normale au'elle soit superieure, la machine a besoin de mois d'energie vu que les composantes sont moins gourmande


----------



## MacMadam (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... ne t'offense pas
> 
> Mais l'autonomie, c'est normale au'elle soit superieure, la machine a besoin de mois d'energie vu que les composantes sont moins gourmande


Je possède un iBook, et je suis du même avis que iDiot quand il parle de "bas de gamme". L'iBook est certes un très bon portable (qui plus est, au design appréciable), mais les matériaux sont... moyens et il n'est pas aussi puissant que le PowerBook (normal donc que la conso d'énergie soit moindre). Teste et observe les deux machines côte à côte, y a pas photo. 
Cela dit, j'espère que le nouvel iBook (ça serait mon 3e ) disposera au moins d'une meilleure résolution écran, c'est assez désolant


----------



## kertruc (5 Juin 2005)

Et comme il sera intel inside...


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... ne t'offense pas
> 
> Mais l'autonomie, c'est normale au'elle soit superieure, la machine a besoin de mois d'energie vu que les composantes sont moins gourmande


 
Tu as raison sur ce point: mais c'est l'expression "bas de gamme" qui me gêne: l'imac g est il alors une machine bas de gamme comparé au power mac g5?  Je vois déjà les posts de protestations s'afficher ici  ... est ce que le "bas de gamme" chez apple correpond à de le très haute qualité chez microsoft?


----------



## tedy (5 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> T'as regardé un peu ce qu'il y a dedans? Et puis, le design est pas si mal que ça moi je trouve


 
Bas franchement, pour être encore sous pc aujourd'hui et également Macuser, ce genre de config ne me fait plus rien...
Mais bon c'est vrai que ce que je recherche c'est une machine hyper stable qui ne soit pas un veau c'est tout...

Niveau design c'est peut être sympas mais dans le genre énorme !!!!!  
Sinon la série star wars est rigolotte mais c'est tout... 





La Maj de l'ibook tu attendras...
Au bout de l'attente la force tu obtiendras...


----------



## iDiot (6 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison sur ce point: mais c'est l'expression "bas de gamme" qui me gêne: l'imac g est il alors une machine bas de gamme comparé au power mac g5?  Je vois déjà les posts de protestations s'afficher ici  ... est ce que le "bas de gamme" chez apple correpond à de le très haute qualité chez microsoft?



Justement... j'aurais pu écrire : bas de gamme... mais j'ai écris "bas de gamme"... Les " ont énormément d'importance 



			
				tedy a dit:
			
		

> Bas franchement, pour être encore sous pc aujourd'hui et également Macuser, ce genre de config ne me fait plus rien...
> Mais bon c'est vrai que ce que je recherche c'est une machine hyper stable qui ne soit pas un veau c'est tout...
> 
> Niveau design c'est peut être sympas mais dans le genre énorme !!!!!
> Sinon la série star wars est rigolotte mais c'est tout...



Pour un pc, les config sont super... et refroidissement à jesépakoi de la mort qui tue... pas de cable qui traine à l'intérieur... etc...
Certe ce n'est pas comparable à un PM, mais l'utilisation est différente, c'est plutot les hard gamer plein de thune qui ont besoin de ce genre de config


----------



## gvibrac (6 Juin 2005)

Et dire qu'il est à peine 1h du matin à San Fransisco...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Plus que qulques heures avant votre superbe Apple centrino !

On croit.


----------



## arcanthe (6 Juin 2005)

autant retouner sur pc , ci l'esprit mac né pu la


----------



## stephane6646 (6 Juin 2005)

arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> autant retouner sur pc , ci l'esprit mac né pu la


 
 S'il vous plait, écrivez correctement en français...c'est plus agréable pour les lecteurs de posts...


----------



## gvibrac (6 Juin 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> S'il vous plait, écrivez correctement en français...c'est plus agréable pour les lecteurs de posts...



tu m'étonnes !


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juin 2005)

arcanthe a dit:
			
		

> autant retouner sur pc , ci l'esprit mac né pu la


 
A mes yeux une bonne partie de l'esprit Mac vient d'OS X (50/50) ... par exemple un iMac G5 tournant sous XP aurait beucoup moins d'attrait ...


----------



## misterapple (6 Juin 2005)

Je passe en seconde!! A moi le iBook!!


----------



## apple_attitude (6 Juin 2005)

misterapple a dit:
			
		

> Je passe en seconde!! A moi le iBook!!


 
lol moi aussi je passe mais en première et donc à moi le ibook pôur mon anniv' qui approche à grands pas d'ailleurs ...


----------



## kertruc (6 Juin 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Et comme il sera intel inside...



Donc, pas de mise à jour avant 2006 ??


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Maintenant, puisque les books continueront à se tenir dans un mouchoir de poche niveau config, je vois bien le PB 12 pouces et l'iBook 14 disparaître pour laisser place à un ibook unique 12 pouces avec ou sans superdrive, et les PB de 15 pouces et plus.


----------



## Sly73 (7 Juin 2005)

Ouais... je sais pas si les iBook actuels (comme tous les Mac d'ailleurs) vont être mis à jour...   

Mais il serait bête pour Apple de s'arrêter comme ça, le passage à Intel dans le choix des processeurs ne doit pas les empêcher de continuer à faire évoluer ses machines en attendant (même au niveau du processeur).


----------



## noche84 (7 Juin 2005)

Ils vont le faire... Transition a partir de 2006, on ne restera pas 1/2 année sans mises à jours... De plus les "anciens" PowerPC seront compatible avec les nouveaux non ? c'est pas ça qu'ils ont expliqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Ils vont le faire... Transition a partir de 2006, on ne restera pas 1/2 année sans mises à jours... De plus les "anciens" PowerPC seront compatible avec les nouveaux non ? c'est pas ça qu'ils ont expliqué ?



steeve parle de 1 a 2 ans, pour la transition sur des processers intel... les machines de bureau en seront certainement équipées les premieres, les portables apres ? ce qui veut dire qu'on garde nos G4 dans nos portables pendant 2 ans encore ? d'ici la, ils vont etre obligé de pousser les capacités des machines en gardant les caracteristiques des machines actuelles... ?!?


----------



## shalkys (7 Juin 2005)

les portables seront peut être maj en 2006... en attendant y'a plus beaucoup de chance que la refonte du ibook se fasse sur ppc 
En attendant vont nous booster le G4 à donf


----------



## audiosong (7 Juin 2005)

Bien. Des processeurs Intel dans des macs... pourquoi pas, on pourra au moins faire du multiBoot Windows/Os X.

Pour le reste, vu que les applis seront universal, pas de soucis à se faire pour les G4 et G5. Les G6 seront intel, c tout. En tous cas les prochains powerbook seront pas en G5, mais toujours en G4.

Par contre, une màj avec un nouvel iBook 12" panoramique, G4 1,42 512Mo DD 40/60Go, bluetooth, WiFi, Tiger, Vidéo ATI 9600 64Mo à 999 euros ce serait parfait, j'attends...................
mais si y'a rien dans le mois je me prends un portable PC Averatec 10,6" panoramique, y'en a marre d'attendre APPLE.


----------



## dvd (7 Juin 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pas de mise à jour avant 2006 ??



je pense que ceux qui revaient d'un ibook/powerbook g5, peuvent attendre tres longtemps. j'avais l'intention de m'acheter un powerbook, mais je pense que je vais attendre un peu.. acheter ox X maintenant n'a aucun sens pour moi puisque dans un an, il y aura une migration..

j'espere au moins qu'intel va chanter le nom de ses processeurs pour mac.. intel pentium  dans un mac.. ca me donne de l'urticaire.... et qu'il vont faire des processeurs specifiques pour les mac car ca n'aurait aucun sens de mettre des processeurs pc dans un mac..
il faut se differencier meme si c'est intel...

intel G6 ca devrait aller..


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juin 2005)

À mon avis, ca sera quelque chose comme ça, intel va  fabriquer des processeurs pour l'architecture mac, pas se contenter de greffer des pentium, d'ailleurs, le principal truc que reprochait apple à IBM c'était de ne pas développer un processseur spécifique pour portable, et je crois même que le G5 était trop gourmand en énergie pour aller dans un iBook ou PowerBook


----------



## NicoC Prod 2005 (7 Juin 2005)

Il faut arrêter de vous speeder avec ce nouveau processeur Intel les gars, ça ne veut pas dire que vous pourrez installer OSX sur vos PC ou même que la gamme Intel chez Apple sera la même que la gamme Intel chez PC...

Pour passer Tiger sur un proc Intel, c'est trois lignes de commande à changer...
D'autre part, le proc Intel sera spécifique à Apple et vous ne le trouverez pas sur PC...

Vous croyez franchement qu'apple va mettre en jeu son image... pas du tout, les macs resteront dédiés à toutes ces applications graphiques et audio dans lesquelles il s'en sort beaucoup mieux que tout les PC du monde.

PC et mac sont différents, les calculs ne s'effectuent pas de la même façon et ce n'est pas en train de changer...

Je rigole a fond quand je vous lis... entre un qui passe en seconde, l'autre en première et le troisième qui a son anniversaire dans pas longtemps... d'ailleurs c'est pas aujourd'hui ?... je suis sur que vos bécannes ne sont pas exploitées à la moitié de leur capacité...

Ca fait 10 ans que je tourne sur PC et seulement deux années que j'ai un mac et c'est vrai que je suis séduit mais faut arreter... le monde s'arrete pas de tourner parce qu'apple a signé chez Intel....

C'est bizzzzarre quand même personne n'a gueulé quand Microsoft a sorti son pack Office 2004 sur Mac... pourtant c'est microsoft... 
Personne n'a gueulé parce que le Pack et déjà en avance sur la version PC...


----------



## AM28 (7 Juin 2005)

Je ne te suis pas sur cette remarque "générationnelle". Ce que je trouve justement amusant ici c'est que chacun puisse donner son avis dans un joyeux mélange des genres : lycéen, étudiant, pro, ...

Par contre comme toi je ne pense pas que le monde s'arrête de tourner parce qu'un Mac sera Intel Inside. L'important il me semble ce sont les choix d'architecture et le logiciel. Et là Aple gardera sans doute sa différence avec le monde PC.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Bon, tant pis, pas de switch pour moi... si c'est pour rester sur du centrino... autant rester sur PC ...


----------



## NicoC Prod 2005 (7 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est très sympa que tout le monde donne son avis... la dessus je te suis, et je suis même sur que Steve doit nous relire pour avoir notre avis et monter son nouvel Ibook...

Par contre, on est bien d'accord sur le fait que je suis aussi impatient que vous de la sortie du nouveau book.... j'attends que ça !

Je viens d'équiper l'appart en wifi, je profite déjà pleinement de cette nouveauté grace a mon ibook mais j'en ai besoin d'un deuxieme tres vite... alors je m'excuse de m'etre moqué des lycéens tout à l'heure et s'il te plait Steve.... sort le ce nouvel Ibook..

Ou en est on du compte à rebour ????


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juin 2005)

ben on en sait rien, faites qu'il sorte avant juillet


----------



## homedcaverne (7 Juin 2005)

pour moi le compte a rebours est fini c le jour J alors s'il est mis a jour aujourd'hui tant mieux pour moi, sinon ce n'est rien car il me plait et il me suffit pour l'utilisation que je vais en faire.

Alors c'est sur et certain je passe commande ce soir sur l'apple store, sa tombe bien il y a une réduction au lecteur de macgeneration qui est faites alors je ne vais pas me plaindre.

A tous ceux qui ont décidé d'attendre cette mise a jour je leur souhaite une bonne attente!!!
car moi j'ai décider de craquer

@+


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juin 2005)

Oh me de toute, si le jour des résultats du bac il est pas mis à jour, tant pis, j'irai au Apple center quand même


----------



## Sly73 (7 Juin 2005)

Bon Apple passe à Intel dans quelques années... mais en attendant on veut des nouveaux iBook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
C'est bien beau ces annonces sur le futur mais c'est l'instant présent qui compte !!! Je comprends ceux qui ont un peu peur (moi même je suis pas complètement rassuré de cette annonce) mais ce qui est attirant avant tout sur les Mac c'est quand même Mac OS X ! Même si le processeur permet de se différencier des PC, cela ne se ressent pas quand on utilise le Mac. Apple ne dit pas que le G5 n'est pas performant mais qu'il a du mal à évoluer, contrairement aux processeurs Intel donc il fallait migrer si on voulait rester compétitif et toujours évoluer... Et la transition PowerPC -> Intel se fera en douceur. On sait aujourd'hui que le DVD sera remplacé par le Blueray ou le HD-DVD et pourtant beaucoup continuent à acheter des graveurs de DVD (comme moi d'ailleurs) car d'ici là on a le temps d'en profiter et que la transition se fera en douceur, nos DVD tout comme nos PowerPC sont loin d'être morts.   

Enfin là n'est pas la question, on veut un nouvel iBook ce mois-ci !!!


----------



## kanako (7 Juin 2005)

homedcaverne a dit:
			
		

> sa tombe bien il y a une réduction au lecteur de macgeneration qui est faites alors je ne vais pas me plaindre.



ah bon ? c'est vrai ? Comment on fait pour bénéficier de cette réduction ?



Kanako


----------



## tedy (7 Juin 2005)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ? c'est vrai ? Comment on fait pour bénéficier de cette réduction ?
> 
> 
> 
> Kanako


 
Va sur l'acceuil du click sur la news cadeau...je sais plus quoi  
Tu lis et tu click sur le lien  

Voila pas dure !!!


----------



## Choupignoux (7 Juin 2005)

OUAIS, on veut notre iBook mis a jour !!! 
NON mais, ca fait plus d'un moi que j'attends !!!


Juste une petite précision : Ya bien un graveur de cdr/w dans l'ibook 12"  ???


----------



## moga2006 (7 Juin 2005)

NicoC Prod 2005 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est très sympa que tout le monde donne son avis... la dessus je te suis, et je suis même sur que Steve doit nous relire pour avoir notre avis et monter son nouvel Ibook...
> 
> Par contre, on est bien d'accord sur le fait que je suis aussi impatient que vous de la sortie du nouveau book.... j'attends que ça !
> 
> ...



nouveauté ibook la semaine prochaine avec entre autre (peut-être) le bluetooth intégré à la machine dans le modèle de base... des choses comme ça...


----------



## iDiot (7 Juin 2005)

Choupignoux a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite précision : Ya bien un graveur de cdr/w dans l'ibook 12"  ???



Faites un minimum de recherche avant de poser une question... 

C'est le permier endroit ou on va quand meme non?


----------



## Choupignoux (7 Juin 2005)

c'est justement ca qui m'a mis le doute parceque sur cette page il y a  : lecteur dvd CDr/w, donc pas de graveur, alors qu'il ya plusieur moi j'avaits lu que l'iBook 12 " fesait uniquement graveur cd et pas graveur DVD, alors que la il fait ni cd ni dvd !


----------



## iDiot (7 Juin 2005)

Choupignoux a dit:
			
		

> c'est justement ca qui m'a mis le doute parceque sur cette page il y a : lecteur dvd CDr/w, donc pas de graveur, alors qu'il ya plusieur moi j'avaits lu que l'iBook 12 " fesait uniquement graveur cd et pas graveur DVD, alors que la il fait ni cd ni dvd !



Alors mon bon ami, on va procéder ainsi:

1. Prends des cours de français (je ne pense pas être doué en nortograf mais là...  ). Un petit effort quand même... 

2. C'est un lecteur DVD combo graveur CD. Donc, il lit les DVD, mais ne les gravent pas; et lit, et grave les CD. 

Voila 

Other questions?


----------



## tedy (7 Juin 2005)

moga2006 a dit:
			
		

> nouveauté ibook la semaine prochaine avec entre autre (peut-être) le bluetooth intégré à la machine dans le modèle de base... des choses comme ça...


 
Et tu tiens ça d'ou?????  
C'est ton petit doigt qui te l'a dit?????


----------



## kanako (7 Juin 2005)

moga2006 a dit:
			
		

> nouveauté ibook la semaine prochaine avec entre autre (peut-être) le bluetooth intégré à la machine dans le modèle de base... des choses comme ça...



c'est vrai, c'est vrai, c'est vrai ??  :love:

comment tu sais ça ? :mouais:

;-)

Kanako

PS : merci Tedi !! (j'avais jms fais gaffe à ce lien )

edit : lllllloooooollllll Tedi, en même temps !! ;-)


----------



## AM28 (7 Juin 2005)

moga2006 a dit:
			
		

> nouveauté ibook la semaine prochaine avec entre autre (peut-être) le bluetooth intégré à la machine dans le modèle de base... des choses comme ça...



Pour moi l'up-grade à minima du i-book 12' à attendre c'est l'alignement sur le modèle de base du nouvel e-mac, à savoir :
- un disque dur plus gros (je n'irai pas jusqu'à croire qu'ils le gonfleront à 80G quand même)
- 64Mo de mémoire vidéo

Au delà à mon avis cela pourrait remettre en cause la cohérence de la gamme produit au sein des i-book et avec les PB ...  (par exemple : porter la fréquence à 1,33Ghz dès le 12', 512Mo de mémoire vive).

Même si j'aimerais bien ces petits compléments, ce ptit up-grade ça prend pas des mois à le réaliser Mr Apple !!!


----------



## tedy (7 Juin 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi l'up-grade à minima du i-book 12' à attendre c'est l'alignement sur le modèle de base du nouvel e-mac, à savoir :
> - un disque dur plus gros (je n'irai pas jusqu'à croire qu'ils le gonfleront à 80G quand même)
> - 64Mo de mémoire vidéo
> 
> ...


 
Bas justement c'est ça qui est étrange............... 

Pourquoi avoir attendu si c'est pour nous sortir une MAJ de "merde"
Bas oui pour 32 mo en plus et quelques Go sur un DD ça explique pas ce retard...:hein: 

Cela veut peut-etre dire qu'on va avoir droit à une refonte de la machine (design peut-etre) avec un ibook toujours blanc mais dans l'esprit du powerbook (plus fin)

Après tout cela n'est que pure spéculation...on verra!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (7 Juin 2005)

désolé de vous degouter , mais plus de màj de l'ibook avant 2006, gardé vos G4 et attendez le PIV ... désolé les gars mais la c'est foutu  

faites comme moi, achetez un PB


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> désolé de vous degouter , mais plus de màj de l'ibook avant 2006, gardé vos G4 et attendez le PIV ... désolé les gars mais la c'est foutu
> 
> faites comme moi, achetez un PB



Le mien vient d'être expédié !


----------



## zangar (7 Juin 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> désolé de vous degouter , mais plus de màj de l'ibook avant 2006, gardé vos G4 et attendez le PIV ... désolé les gars mais la c'est foutu
> 
> faites comme moi, achetez un PB


Comment çà plus de màj avant 2006!!! d'ou sors-tu cette info???


----------



## kanako (7 Juin 2005)

arrêtez avec vos spéculations déprimantes svp...... 
(ça se dit ça ?!)


----------



## iDiot (8 Juin 2005)

zangar a dit:
			
		

> Comment çà plus de màj avant 2006!!! d'ou sors-tu cette info???






> Au printemps 2006, nous devrions donc voir les premiers ordinateurs Apple équipés de processeur Intel. En premier lieu, ce sont les PowerBook, iBook ainsi que le Mac mini, qui bénéficieront de cette nouvelle architecture. C&#8217;est l&#8217;une des différences fondamentales avec la transition précédente. À l&#8217;époque, ce sont les ordinateurs haut de gamme qui avaient accueilli en premier les PowerPC 601.



C'est dans les actualités de MacGé. Mais il ne dise pas qu'il ne feront pas une mise à jour avant printemps, donc, il reste un espoir (petit certe mais il est la  ).

Personnelement je suis de l'avis de dumbop84, il faudra attendre 2006 pour voir une nouvelle gamme de portable sortir.


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Purée, heureusement, je viens d'acheter la dernière gamme de powerbook sans intel...
J'ai bien fait.


----------



## locheux (8 Juin 2005)

il est dit clairement que les nouvelles gammes équipées d'intel sortiront  au printemps 2006, mais faut être réaliste c'est i*mpensable* que apple ne fasse pas de mise à jour ( même minime) d'ici là de l'ibook, ca signifierait bloquer les ventes actuelles et perdre un paquet de clients. Je pense juste qu'ils vont booster au taquet le G4 mais rien de plus.


----------



## gvibrac (8 Juin 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> il est dit clairement que les nouvelles gammes équipées d'intel sortiront au printemps 2006, mais faut être réaliste c'est i*mpensable* que apple ne fasse pas de mise à jour ( même minime) d'ici là de l'ibook, ca signifierait bloquer les ventes actuelles et perdre un paquet de clients. Je pense juste qu'ils vont booster au taquet le G4 mais rien de plus.



En même temps ils vont de toute façon perdre un paquet de clients, au moins le temps que le passage à Intel se fasse. Genre moi j'attendais avec impatience le nouvel Ibook mais comme je suis du genre à garder un micro longtemps, ça me soule de me dire que dans 3 ans (p'tete plus, p'tete moins) aucun logiciel n'ira plus sur ma machine...

Certain diront que de toute façon une machine de 3/4 ans est obsolète, et qu'elle ne peut plus accépter les trucs qui sortent actuellement mais n'empeche que le G3 devant moi, et ben c'est toujours chouette de lui mettre le dernier codec, le dernier qtime, etc... et ça toune toujours... Ca rame un peu mais je fait pas la course.

La double compilation ne va pas durer éternellement...  Du coup, moi,  je ne sais plus trop quoi faire...


----------



## morant (8 Juin 2005)

pareil, je ne sais plus trop quoi faire... 

Un particulier qui n'a pas plein de sous pour acheter une nouvelle machine tous les 3 ans doit-il acheter un iBook aujourd'hui???

Si on en croit mac4ever et macbidouille, il ne faut pas hésiter à acheter. En effet, la fin de la migration n'est prévue que pour fin 2007. D'ici là, tout sera toujours fait pour powerpc (oui, mais uniquement pour G5 ou aussi pour G4???). Et puis il ne faut pas oublier que la majeure partie des macusers resterons sous powerpc pendant encore 1 ans au moins après 2007... (je suppose que tout le monde ne va pas changer de machine en 2 ans !!).

Néanmoins, il devient assez urgent que Apple fasse évoluer l'iBook. Comment peut-on imaginer continuer à vendre un ordinateur qui date d'octobre 2004??? Qui ne sait même pas faire tourner Tiger à fond?? Et puisqu'il ne vise pas les pro, mais bien les étudiants (entre aurtes), le sortir avant la rentrée (càd avant l'apple expo) me semble judicieux !!

Enfin, voilà... ce n'est que de la logique (mais peut-être pas celle d'Apple).

Moi je n'attendais qu'une mise à jour des iBooks à cet WWDC, pas tout se foin qui perturbent tous les mecs qui se réjouissaient d'acheter la machine dont ils rêvent... !!

PS: sur les nouveaux iBook, ce qui serait cool c le trackpad avec défilement à deux doigts...


----------



## tedy (8 Juin 2005)

pour le trackpad tu peux déja le faire sur les iBook actuels grace au logiciel 

iScroll 2


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Je pense pas qu'il faudrat attendre 2006 pour une nouvelle gamme, 1 ans sans mise à jour, non. Et puis Steve Jobs à bien citer que des produits Mac allait sortir cette année, et je pense que se ne seront pas que des iPod.


----------



## locheux (8 Juin 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas qu'il faudrat attendre 2006 pour une nouvelle gamme, 1 ans sans mise à jour, non. Et puis Steve Jobs à bien citer que des produits Mac allait sortir cette année, et je pense que se ne seront pas que des iPod.


 

tout à fait d'accord, une mise à jour même mineur est obligatoire. Steve jobs ne va pas payer son personnel uniquement avec les revenus de la vente de iPod.


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Juin 2005)

Voici ce que pourrait être le prochain Ibook...
http://www.clubic.com/afficher-en-plein-ecran-125804.html

ou 
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-19667-pc-portables-averatec-sur-le-marche-francais.html


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Voici ce que pourrait être le prochain Ibook...
> http://www.clubic.com/afficher-en-plein-ecran-125804.html
> 
> ou
> http://www.clubic.com/actualite-19667-pc-portables-averatec-sur-le-marche-francais.html



no comment


----------



## fredmac75 (8 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> no comment



continue comme ça est tu vas bientôt arriver à 10000 post  

la robe blanche, la taille de l'écran, sa résolution ... je le trouve plutôt pas mal pour un PC, non ?


----------



## iDiot (8 Juin 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> continue comme ça est tu vas bientôt arriver à 10000 post
> 
> la robe blanche, la taille de l'écran, sa résolution ... je le trouve plutôt pas mal pour un PC, non ?




Tant qu'on ne l'allume pas, tout va bien  Enfin... il est pas trop mal... plutot


----------



## chrisbi (8 Juin 2005)

je pense qu'Apple va sortir une mise à jour soit ce mois-ci soit en septembre de la à spéculer sur les modifications apportées un plus gros disque dur peut etre aussi un superdrive minimum pour tous pour le reste notamment le design j'aid es doutes plutôt lors du changement de processeur...

moi je conseillerai à tous le monde d'acheter encore un mac, les macs avec intels ne sortant que dans un an, je peux garder encore mon petit iboo de 10mois d'âge au bas mot trois pour mon utilisation, si vous possèdez les logiciels corrects pour votre utilisation alors pas la peine de stresser...pour moi possèder office 2004 ou 2089 ne change pas grand chose dans mon travail...


c'est drôle de lire toutes les peurs des forumeurs...ca me rappelle le jour ou Commodore arreta l'amiga...     et à l'époque internet n'existait pas...et bien mon amiga a rempilé pendant encore 3ans avec une communauté forte à l'époque...depuis...


----------



## Pierrou (8 Juin 2005)

Ben moi aussi, les iBooks actuels me conviennent très bien, mais qui dit màj dit surement 512 en standard et petite baisse du prix, alors ....


----------



## gvibrac (8 Juin 2005)

chrisbi a dit:
			
		

> pour moi possèder office 2004 ou 2089 ne change pas grand chose dans mon travail...



Je suis bien d'accord, mais reste que y'a pas que word sur une machine et y'a des softs qu'il est sympa d'avoir à jour sous peine de perdre des fonctionalités interessantes... je sais pas moi, je pense codec, flash... 

Sur un MAC d'il y a 5 ans je peux installer un lecteur RSS... mais dans 5 ans est ce que je pourrais mettre sur un Ibook G4 de 2005 le dernier truc à la mode... C'est sûr qu'on en meurt pas de ne pas avoir RSS, mais c'est cool d'avoir le choix.

Je dis pas que Apple a fait une bétise, je dis juste que moi qui suis du genre à ne pas invesir tout les 2 ans, et je ne sais plus trop quoi faire... Et je crois que je vais m'abstenir...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> continue comme ça est tu vas bientôt arriver à 10000 post
> 
> la robe blanche, la taille de l'écran, sa résolution ... je le trouve plutôt pas mal pour un PC, non ?




mon objectif, les 1400 dans la soirée...

l'interieur de la bebete est sympa, l'ecran aussi... le design un peu moche... le 10" est hideux

heureux ? lol


----------



## tedy (8 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mon objectif, les 1400 dans la soirée...
> 
> l'interieur de la bebete est sympa, l'ecran aussi... le design un peu moche... le 10" est hideux
> 
> heureux ? lol


 
En même temps ça fait que 17 messages...

Sinon en ce qui concerne ce Pc, ça ressemble quand même pas mal a l'ibook...
C'est fou à quel point certains designers n'ont pas d'imagination et sont obligés de pomper sur les autres...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps ça fait que 17 messages...
> 
> Sinon en ce qui concerne ce Pc, ça ressemble quand même pas mal a l'ibook...
> C'est fou à quel point certains designers n'ont pas d'imagination et sont obligés de pomper sur les autres...



c'est clair, heuresement qu'Apple est là


----------



## morant (8 Juin 2005)

moi je les trouve sympa ces portables... il ne manque que Bluetooth.

Sinon, pour l'iBook, personnellement s'il est mis à jour en juillet, je fonce...
Je suis sur que dans trois ans (ou même quatre) je n'aurai aucun problème pour me procurer les derniers logiciels... et puis au pire, j'ai lu qu'il existait un Rosetta qui fonctionne dans l'autre sens: x86 vers powerpc !! :mouais:


----------



## davidcaro2 (8 Juin 2005)

Sans pousser le G4 au taquet pour des nouveaux ibook , il peuvent aussi:

-mettre de la DDR 333 plus performante en quantité suffisante, plus de cache, un disque plus performant, une carte graphique plus récente, superdrive en standard...

Bref ces genres de petits détails qui font la différence

Bien sur , il faudrait pousser un peu plus les Powerbook pour équilibrer la gamme jusque l'année prochaine


----------



## locheux (8 Juin 2005)

davidcaro2 a dit:
			
		

> Sans pousser le G4 au taquet pour des nouveaux ibook , il peuvent aussi:
> 
> -mettre de la DDR 333 plus performante en quantité suffisante, plus de cache, un disque plus performant, une carte graphique plus récente, superdrive en standard...
> 
> ...


 
C'est ce qui me semble aussi le plus probable, et nécessaire pour faire tourner les nouvelles applications surtout en ce qui concerne la ram et la CG.


----------



## kertruc (8 Juin 2005)

Bon, ben moi j'en ai eu marre d'attendre, j'ai acheté un iBook G4 800 modèle d'expo pour patienter.
Je prendrai un iBook intel dès qu'il sortira...
J'ai payé ma machine 499¤... je pense avoir fait une bonne affaire...
J'ai enfin un iBook, même si c'est pas celui de mes rêves...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi j'en ai eu marre d'attendre, j'ai acheté un iBook G4 800 modèle d'expo pour patienter.
> Je prendrai un iBook intel dès qu'il sortira...
> J'ai payé ma machine 499¤... je pense avoir fait une bonne affaire...
> J'ai enfin un iBook, même si c'est pas celui de mes rêves...



tu m'etonnes que t'as fait une bonne affaire...


----------



## kertruc (8 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> tu m'etonnes que t'as fait une bonne affaire...



En fait il était affiché à 1200¤ et j'avais tanné le vendeur pour avoir une remise.
Il m'avait accordé 40%
J'ai refusé.

Et là, je passe deux mois plus tard, l'iBook est toujours là...
J'ai fait mon offre, ils ont accepté... cool !!!

Je viens de commander l'update Tiger, je vais m'acheter de la mémoire, et zou ! j'ai de quoi tenir jusqu'au Centrino


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juin 2005)

Ben mon salaud !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

alala.... à quand le nouvel iBook......


----------



## macxe (9 Juin 2005)

moi j'en ai vraiment besoin en plus....

début juillet je machete un portable mais j'ai pas d'autre choix que début juillet donc je sais pas sur quoi me tourner...

pb 12" ou ibook 12"??


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juin 2005)

Ben si t'as les moyens pour le PB


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Ou bien iBook pour limiter les pertes...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Juin 2005)

Ca se tient..... cela dit, pensez vous qu'une mise à jour avant la mi juillet est possible ( aimerait bien avoir un zibouk en partant en vacs )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ca se tient..... cela dit, pensez vous qu'une mise à jour avant la mi juillet est possible ( aimerait bien avoir un zibouk en partant en vacs )



aucune idée... mais on peut faire un nouveau decompte... 

nan ? 
 

ba pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

On fait un peu pitié là non ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On fait un peu pitié là non ?



ha    :rose:


----------



## touna (9 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On fait un peu pitié là non ?


oui  
PS: plus que  un mois avant la mis juillet


----------



## macxe (9 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben si t'as les moyens pour le PB



beh disons que j'ai la réduction ISIC :  10% donc c'est pas mal

mais bon...

moi il faut avant le 10 juilet


----------



## KaptainKavern (10 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi attendre pour un nouvel iBook ? Pour la carte graphique ? Si c'est ça passez au PB d'occase et basta... Sinon il donne entière satisfaction l'iBook...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Moi c'est pour la Ram en standard et peut etre le prix surtout ....  
Eh pis, je préfère le neuf à l'occaze. 
Enfin, si c'est que pour la RAM, j'en rajouterais de toute façon, m'en fous, en juillet je l'achète


----------



## minime (10 Juin 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> On fait un peu pitié là non ?



On ne peut pas attendre éternellement, vous finirez bien par craquer.


----------



## homedcaverne (10 Juin 2005)

Moi j'en connais un qui à craquer...c'est moi.


Le ibook tel qu'il est me convient parfaitement pour débuter sur mac (eh oui je suis un switcher) et comme j'en avait vraiment marre d'attendre (j'ai mis plus d'un an pour mettre l'argent de côté alors maintenant que j'avais les sous, je me suis dit qu'il était temps de me le payer car si j'aurai attendu cette mise à jour qui va arriver je ne sais quand, je n'aurai jamais switcher.

P.S. j'attends encore la livraison car je l'ai commander mercredi et c'est le plus dur!!!


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Moi c'est clair que si elle vient pas avant la mi juillet, je craque


----------



## R'oulyTT (10 Juin 2005)

bon moi c'est simple je suis sur PC depuis 5ans et mon ordinateur est mort.
je joue pas et je veux acheter un mac mais j'entend partout que le ibook qui 
m'interresse va etre remplacer.
quelles modifications nous pouvons attendre, a quel prix, et surtout quand ( j'dois commencer mon memoire cet ete)
merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Juin 2005)

tu poses LA bonne question auquelle nous n'avons pas La réponse .. désolé ...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Bon mais normalement ce serait du genre
G4 1,42 ghz, 512 en standard, carte vidéo 32 (?) 
Pour un peu moins de 1000¤ je pense ( 900/950 )


----------



## apple_attitude (10 Juin 2005)

bon ba moi c'est la mème je suis sur PC depuis 5 ans et il est mort. j'en ai aussi besoin pour mes études a part que pour moi mise à jour ou pas je switche d'ici une semaine environ. et puis le ibook actuelle d'un coté me suffit amplement pour mon usage (word, net, un peu de DVD et de divX, et aussi un peu de téléchagement  )donc je pense qu'il n'y aurat pas de souci ???


----------



## KaptainKavern (10 Juin 2005)

Strictement aucun souci 
La CG n'aura d'importance qu'avec de la video pro, ou ce qui est plus gênant avec core graphics (mais c'est anecdotique)  etc... Pour le reste tu peux faire avec le modèle actuel


----------



## apple_attitude (10 Juin 2005)

ouffff ! ça me rassure alors ! et puis il ne faut pas se bander les yeux, pour les étudiants il ne nous faut pas non plus un POWER MAC G5 biprocesseurs, à par pou les étudiants en design ou dans l'informatique !


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Ouais, mais moi ça me ferait mal au cul de voir un nouvel iBook sortir juste après en avoir acheté un


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais moi ça me ferait mal au cul de voir un nouvel iBook sortir juste après en avoir acheté un



ba, tu t'en racheteras un juste apres pour feter le bac... 

pas en train de reviser d'ailleurs  :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Nan le iBook ce sera pour feter le bac ( enfin... pour les études aussi ) 
Pour ta gouverne, je viens de sortir la tête de mon cahier de SES  :rateau:





Ta signature me fait des choses bizarres dans le bas ventre :love:


----------



## Sly73 (10 Juin 2005)

Ils pourraient le remettre à jour cet iBook quand même...  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Ils pourraient le remettre à jour cet iBook quand même...  :hein:




c'est ce qu'on se dit egalement...   

d'ici qu'on voye debarquer les processeurs d'intel... vous pensez qu'il y aura combien de maj de l'ibook ? 1... 2... ?!?


----------



## touna (10 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qu'on se dit egalement...
> 
> d'ici qu'on voye debarquer les processeurs d'intel... vous pensez qu'il y aura combien de maj de l'ibook ? 1... 2... ?!?


sans doute qu'une seule 
c est rare qu'une machine subisse  3 revissions en un ans (celle qu'on attends, l'autre qui n aura pas lieu et le passage a intel en jun2006)
peut être a la rentrée ??????
(ho non je ne vais pas m'y mettre moi ) :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Naaaan pas la rentrée, c'est trop taaaaard !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Naaaan pas la rentrée, c'est trop taaaaard !!!



si c'est le choix d'apple, alors attendre, tu devras...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2005)

Moi les Yoda hein......


----------



## Sly73 (11 Juin 2005)

Pour relancer les rumeurs, je pense que l'iBook G4 n'aura plus qu'une ultime mise à jour (comme tous les autres Mac, chacun à leur tour vont être mis à jour une fois pour les G4 et deux fois pour les G5) et elle le sera à la rentrée (fin août ou début septembre).   

Elle sera certainement mineure (enfin pas tant que ça justement, car Apple veut finir en beauté avec son PowerPC) et il faudra attendre mi-2006 (donc dans un an, et sûrement pour la WWDC) pour avoir un nouvel iBook (nouvelle carapasse, nouveaux écrans, nouvelles caractéristiques et processeur Intel Yonah). Donc pour cette mise à jour, je planche toujours sur ma config estimée plus tôt (en avril ) mais avec quelques changements : 

- Aspect exterieur : reste identique encore un an (jusqu'à l'arrivée d'une prochaine version avec des tailles d'écran différentes)
- Processeur : G4 1.42Ghz (12") et 1.5Ghz (14")
- Carte graphique : Ati Mobility Radeon 9600 64Mo
- RAM : 512Mo
- Nouveau trackpad (comme pour le PowerBook)
- Disque dur : 60Go (12") et 80Go (14")
- Lecteur optique : Combo et option Superdrive 8x pour 150¤ (12" et 14")
- Prix : 2 versions avec 899¤ (12") et 1149¤ (14")


----------



## Lamar (11 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous,

juste un petit message pour vous signaler que, suivant mon plan machiavélique développé plus haut dans ce fil, j'ai commandé (le 1° juin) et reçu (hier) un superbe iBook 12", avec Tiger et iLife05 et que c'est vraiment super. Tiger est vraiment génial et tout cela tourne super bien. J'espère que ce message vous aidera à patienter jusqu'en septembre pour la mise à jour.:rateau: 

Nicolas

P.S. évidemment si la maj se fait dans 11 jours j'aurais l'air un peu bête, mais je ne regretterais pas mon achat de toute façon.


----------



## morant (11 Juin 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Donc pour cette mise à jour, je planche toujours sur ma config estimée plus tôt



Ben si ce que tu dis s'avère juste, je trouve que je fais bien d'attendre... On ne peut pas rêver plus pour une mise à jour de l'ibook !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> - Aspect exterieur : reste identique encore un an (jusqu'à l'arrivée d'une prochaine version avec des tailles d'écran différentes)
> - Processeur : G4 1.42Ghz (12") et 1.5Ghz (14")
> - Carte graphique : Ati Mobility Radeon 9600 64Mo
> - RAM : 512Mo
> ...



C'est vrai que ça serait nickel !!  :rateau:


----------



## AM28 (11 Juin 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer les rumeurs, je pense que l'iBook G4 n'aura plus qu'une ultime mise à jour (comme tous les autres Mac, chacun à leur tour vont être mis à jour une fois pour les G4 et deux fois pour les G5) et elle le sera à la rentrée (fin août ou début septembre).
> 
> Elle sera certainement mineure (enfin pas tant que ça justement, car Apple veut finir en beauté avec son PowerPC) et il faudra attendre mi-2006 (donc dans un an, et sûrement pour la WWDC) pour avoir un nouvel iBook (nouvelle carapasse, nouveaux écrans, nouvelles caractéristiques et processeur Intel Yonah). Donc pour cette mise à jour, je planche toujours sur ma config estimée plus tôt (en avril ) mais avec quelques changements :
> 
> ...



bien sûr si la mise à jour reprend tout cela c'est formidable !   

mais très sincèrement... à 899¤ l'i-book 12" contre 1529¤ le PowerBook 12" avec pour seule dfférence de passer de 1.42GHz à 1.5GHz et une carte NVidia en place d'une Radeon je crois que ça ne le fera pas, il ne faut pas rêver !


----------



## Gregg (11 Juin 2005)

Si l'ibook 12" a SD , c la folie totale !!!


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2005)

Mais actuellement, on peut pas faire monter du SD en option même sur un 12" ?


----------



## macxe (11 Juin 2005)

non on peut pas le mettre juste sur le pb

à 899¤ à mon avis t'as craqué.

Je pense qu'il restera à 999¤ mais il aura une meilleure config c'est tout


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2005)

Ouais, ben qu'ils se grouillent quand même ! 
Vous savez si c'est compliqué d'installer une barette de RAM soi même sur un iBook ?


----------



## iota (11 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Non c'est pas trés compliqué de rajouter de la mémoire.
Il suffit de suivre ces instructions.

@+
iota


----------



## Sly73 (11 Juin 2005)

C'est vrai que mes estimations sont assez enthousiastes mais bon on verra bien (car il faut quand même s'aligner sur les prix des PC).   

Et puis, je penche aussi pour une révision du PowerBook à l'automne (sa dernière aussi avant le passage à Intel) donc l'iBook ne viendrait pas empiéter sur le PowerBook (ou juste pour quelques temps, mais ça s'est déjà vu...).   

Enfin bref, c'est ce que je pense, je n'ai aucune source extérieure, ce n'est même pas une rumeur mais une estimation.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2005)

Ouais ben moi je sens que ça va etre iBook G4 au tarif educ avec un DD de 60 go et de la RAM de chez Dyna Mips et basta !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Ils te mettent un 60Go 7200 tr ?


----------



## macxe (11 Juin 2005)

je pense que j'y crois pour mardi prochain sincérement

les ventes d'ibooks sont en chute libre et Don't buy update soon

matière pour rumeurman


----------



## apple_attitude (11 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> je pense que j'y crois pour mardi prochain sincérement
> 
> les ventes d'ibooks sont en chute libre et Don't buy update soon
> 
> matière pour rumeurman


 
si je comprends bien (mon niveau en anglais n'est pas excellent) ce site nous recommande de ne pas acheter de ibook car une mise à jour va avoir lieu d'ici peu. je me trompe ???


----------



## AM28 (11 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> je pense que j'y crois pour mardi prochain sincérement
> 
> les ventes d'ibooks sont en chute libre et Don't buy update soon
> 
> matière pour rumeurman





C'est bon ça !


----------



## macxe (11 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> si je comprends bien (mon niveau en anglais n'est pas excellent) ce site nous recommande de ne pas acheter de ibook car une mise à jour va avoir lieu d'ici peu. je me trompe ???



bravo à toi

c'es exactement ça


----------



## Sly73 (11 Juin 2005)

Le problème est que l'iBook est toujours en disponibilité sous 24h.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juin 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est que l'iBook est toujours en disponibilité sous 24h.


écoulement de stock peut etre ?


----------



## apple_attitude (11 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> écoulement de stock peut etre ?


 Peut ètre lundi 13 ...


----------



## macxe (12 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> Peut ètre lundi 13 ...



non mardi 14 je pense


----------



## morant (12 Juin 2005)

est-ce qu'apple fait des updates uniquement lors d'évènements?? 
Je veux dire: y a-t-il chaque fois une présentation du produit mis à jour à une quelconque expo (au US, en France, en Allemagne ou ailleurs...), ou bien il ferme le store et le rouvre avec les nouveaux produits tout simplement??


----------



## macxe (12 Juin 2005)

morant a dit:
			
		

> est-ce qu'apple fait des updates uniquement lors d'évènements??
> Je veux dire: y a-t-il chaque fois une présentation du produit mis à jour à une quelconque expo (au US, en France, en Allemagne ou ailleurs...), ou bien il ferme le store et le rouvre avec les nouveaux produits tout simplement??



il n'y a pas tjs d'évènements

en général c'est vers 14h, ils ferment le store et il reouvre une heure après


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juin 2005)

Ouais on verra, mais pour les màj mineures, il n'y a rien, la page d'Apple annonce juste l'update


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Juin 2005)

Courage les gars!
J'vous soutiens, vous approchez du 500ème poste! Après tant d'attente, c'est le début de la fin ! :rateau:
Bon ça fait déjà quelques mois qu'on l'attend, il va bien sortir un jour!! Et je le souhaite, TRES bientôt!


----------



## macxe (12 Juin 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Courage les gars!
> J'vous soutiens, vous approchez du 500ème poste! Après tant d'attente, c'est le début de la fin ! :rateau:
> Bon ça fait déjà quelques mois qu'on l'attend, il va bien sortir un jour!! Et je le souhaite, TRES bientôt!



merci à toi de nous soutenir !! 

On l'aura je le sens et ça va etre que du bonheur 

mais c'est pas grave que think secret en parle pas?


----------



## arcanthe (12 Juin 2005)

ibook plus tiger


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas grave que think secret en parle pas?


Ils couvrent les màj mineures d'habitude?


----------



## ederntal (13 Juin 2005)

Oui ils couvrent presques toutes les MAJ depuis un moment!


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2005)

On verra demain ou après demain alors


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Juin 2005)

alors ? ils sont là ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Juin 2005)

pas encore ...  mais que vont ils mettre de nouveau dedans ...? tiger et plus de puissance..?


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juin 2005)

espérons que celà soit demain ... prions lol


----------



## tedy (13 Juin 2005)

Moi je vais me prendre un Pb si ça continu...  
Je l'ai trop attendu et du coup j'ai un peu plus de sous... :rateau: 

Bref au final je sais plus iBook ou Powerbook


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2005)

Moi c'est simple, le PB est trop cher pour pas vraiment de différence


----------



## misterapple (13 Juin 2005)

Et pitié une nouvelle carte graphique!!!
Et de toute façon si on ne voit pas de nouveaux iBooks je révise pas mon brevet, NA!


----------



## Guillermo (13 Juin 2005)

Moi si ça continue je me prend en dell tou pourri

Le truc c'est que je pense pas qu'on puisse compter pour un nouvel ibook dans l'offre MIPEn (donc avant le 30) ?? je rêve si j'y crois ?.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

misterapple a dit:
			
		

> Et pitié une nouvelle carte graphique!!!
> Et de toute façon si on ne voit pas de nouveaux iBooks je révise pas mon brevet, NA!



pas besoin pour le brevet


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juin 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin pour le brevet


 grave pas besoin de réviser, moi j'ai été une quiche toute mon année de troisième, j'ai rien révisé et j l'ai eu !  ( olala il faut que j'arrète de donner de mauvais conseils   ) aller j'y crois pour demain !


----------



## macxe (13 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> grave pas besoin de réviser, moi j'ai été une quiche toute mon année de troisième, j'ai rien révisé et j l'ai eu ! ( olala il faut que j'arrète de donner de mauvais conseils  ) aller j'y crois pour demain !



beh moi c'est le bac et c'est après demain math, physiques, histoire, bio, anglais et esp

la philo est passé je suis libre*

(* : trouver le jeu de mot)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> beh moi c'est le bac et c'est après demain math, physiques, histoire, bio, anglais et esp
> 
> la philo est passé je suis libre*
> 
> (* : trouver le jeu de mot)



ça c'est moins drôle, dans 2 ans ... 

ps : le jeux de mot, c'est pas en rapport avec le sujet de philo, _Etre libre, est-ce rencontré aucun obstacle ?_


----------



## macxe (13 Juin 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est moins drôle, dans 2 ans ...
> 
> ps : le jeux de mot, c'est pas en rapport avec le sujet de philo, _Etre libre, est-ce rencontré aucun obstacle ?_



bravo à toi

effectivemment c'était mon sujet. 
Bon aller au lit, sinon je vais m'écrouler devant la copie d'hist-géo...

Alala je vais penser au tinibooks....:rose:


----------



## akton (14 Juin 2005)

oui, mais peut-on compter sur une maj même si aucune presse spécialisée ne l'évoque du tout???

   arf je perds patience, les pcs m'appellent mais j'essaye de résister. Un pc avec la gueule de l'ibook pourrait je crois finir par me faire craquer car ils sont vraiment moche les pc portable.


----------



## R'oulyTT (14 Juin 2005)

je pense aussi que l'offre MIPE peut retarder l'arriver des new ibook 
dc peut etre la semaine prochaine, l'offre s'arrete le 20/06/05.
j'espere me tromper et le voir cet aprem'
on est nombreux a l'attendre il a interre d'en valoir le cout car la concurence PC
a defaut d'etre beau en offre bcp pour 1300euro.
sur ce , la patience n'est pas eternelle.

STEVE C QD TU VEUX !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locheux (14 Juin 2005)

Sauf erreur de ma part l'offre MIPE est valable jusqu'au 30 septembre 2005


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

> mais que vont ils mettre de nouveau dedans ...? tiger et plus de puissance..?



ben c'est le principe d'une mise a jour .. non ... moi avant je voulais un zibouk 12" .. mais comme la MàJ ne venait pas et que c'est mon popa et ma moman qui paye (niak) ben ils m'on dit ok pour le prix du PB 12" .. mais j'ai appris qu'on avait pas le rétroéclairage du clavier .. ca fout un choc .. donc la je me tate .. une chose est sur .. c'est pour bientot ...


----------



## Zyrol (14 Juin 2005)

il est marrant ce sujet.... on se croirait vraiemnt dans la secte de l'ibook !!! 

sans deconner, si vous avez vraiment besoin d'un ibook, arretez d'attendre, achetez... parce que je vais voulez livrez un SCOOP ! apres la prochaine mise à jour, il y en aura encore une autre !!!

Il y a un dicton en informatique : 
"Si tu attends les mise à jour pour acheter, jamais tu n'achètes !!"


----------



## R'oulyTT (14 Juin 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> Sauf erreur de ma part l'offre MIPE est valable jusqu'au 30 septembre 2005


c'est bien jusqu'au 30, OUPS!!!
sinon je suis d'accord pour dire que l'informatique n'arrete pas d'evoluer mais quand une MAJ arrive au moment ou on souhait acheter un portable on se dit qu'il serais quand meme dommage de ne pas en profite.
dc je vais attendre encore un peu


----------



## macxe (14 Juin 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> il est marrant ce sujet.... on se croirait vraiemnt dans la secte de l'ibook !!!
> 
> sans deconner, si vous avez vraiment besoin d'un ibook, arretez d'attendre, achetez... parce que je vais voulez livrez un SCOOP ! apres la prochaine mise à jour, il y en aura encore une autre !!!
> 
> ...



tu es gentil mais je pense pas que tu acheterais un PM G5 juste avant une mise à jour et prendre non seulement 400¤ dans les dents mais aussi des perfs en moins


----------



## Zyrol (14 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> tu es gentil mais je pense pas que tu acheterais un PM G5 juste avant une mise à jour et prendre non seulement 400¤ dans les dents mais aussi des perfs en moins



On ne parle pas de PM G5 mais d'ibook...
De plus, tout depend comment tu concoies ton ordi... moi c'est pour bosser, donc vu que l'ibook n'aura pas de grosse mise à jour de toute façon, l'actuel fait tout ce dont j'ai besoin, donc pas de question à ce poser... 

tout est une question de point de vue....


----------



## Gregg (14 Juin 2005)

Moi , je veux un zibook 12" avec une carte graphique 64Mo et un SD optionnel


----------



## iDiot (14 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je veux un zibook 12" avec une carte graphique 64Mo et un SD optionnel



Je pense que tu seras comblé avec la mise à jour alors... Je doute qu'il se limite à rajouter une carte graphique de 64Mo uniquement


----------



## minime (14 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> je pense que j'y crois pour mardi prochain sincérement
> 
> les ventes d'ibooks sont en chute libre et Don't buy update soon



Une mise à jour arrive rarement comme ça, sans aucune rumeur préalable.

Au second trimestre fiscal (Q2 : janvier-mars 2005) les ventes d'iBook ont seulement diminué de 7% par rapport au premier trimestre (Q1 : oct-déc 2004), et les résultats du 1er trimestre étaient les meilleurs jamais enregistrés par la gamme iBook. On arrive maintenant à la fin du 3e trimestre (fin juin). À mon avis il faudra au moins attendre le trimestre prochain pour espérer une mise-à-jour.


----------



## macxe (14 Juin 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Une mise à jour arrive rarement comme ça, sans aucune rumeur préalable.
> 
> Au second trimestre fiscal (Q2 : janvier-mars 2005) les ventes d'iBook ont seulement diminué de 7% par rapport au premier trimestre (Q1 : oct-déc 2004), et les résultats du 1er trimestre étaient les meilleurs jamais enregistrés par la gamme iBook. On arrive maintenant à la fin du 3e trimestre (fin juin). À mon avis il faudra au moins attendre le trimestre prochain pour espérer une mise-à-jour.



tu as surement raison mais tu es un rabat joie quand meme !


----------



## Pierrou (14 Juin 2005)

Ouais, comment tu nous casses nos espoirs fous ! 
Bon m'en fous, je le prendrai en MIPE avec 512 de Ram ( et ptet un DD de 60 si j'ai de la thune ( enfin, si mes parents sont de bonne humeur quoi )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

bon allé on y croit   mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y a aucune rumeurs ..


----------



## Gregg (14 Juin 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu seras comblé avec la mise à jour alors... Je doute qu'il se limite à rajouter une carte graphique de 64Mo uniquement




Moi , je serai comblé avec un pb 12" SD  :rose:


----------



## macxe (14 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je serai comblé avec un pb 12" SD  :rose:



et beh tu n'as pas à attendre de mise à jour alors!
achete le


----------



## macxe (14 Juin 2005)

en tt cas nous nous allons encore attendre longtemps je sens....


----------



## HoNNiX (14 Juin 2005)

si rien dans la journée je commande mon ibook ce soir...............


----------



## morant (14 Juin 2005)

moi je peux attendre jusqu'en septembre... mais bon, plus tôt c'est mieux c'est !!!

Par contre, je ne comprends pas comment apple ose ne pas faire évoluer sa gamme pendant autant de mois !!!! On entend tout le temps que l'informatique évolue à une vitesse folle. Que lorsque on achète un produit 3 mois parès sa sortie il est déjà dépassé... Et voilà qu'apple serait capable de rester 10 mois avec la même configuration...    

Je trouve que les Powerbooks ont un rapport qualité/prix que les iBooks n'ont pas... et c ça qui me fait attendre...


----------



## AM28 (14 Juin 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Une mise à jour arrive rarement comme ça, sans aucune rumeur préalable.
> 
> Au second trimestre fiscal (Q2 : janvier-mars 2005) les ventes d'iBook ont seulement diminué de 7% par rapport au premier trimestre (Q1 : oct-déc 2004), et les résultats du 1er trimestre étaient les meilleurs jamais enregistrés par la gamme iBook. On arrive maintenant à la fin du 3e trimestre (fin juin). À mon avis il faudra au moins attendre le trimestre prochain pour espérer une mise-à-jour.



La gestion des cycles produits est un art difficile ! mais tout de même Apple peut-il se permettre (pour son image innovante par exemple) d'avoir un produuit complètement dépositionné au niveau prix et performance par rapport à des PC portables (je sais que c'est de la merde mais il faut vraiment être accro à Apple pour lacher 300Euros de plus pour un produit moins puissant !)...   

J'avoue qu'avec l'attente je suis allé voir le site de Dell...   

Mais j'y tiens toujours à passer sur Mac !


----------



## Gregg (14 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> et beh tu n'as pas à attendre de mise à jour alors!
> achete le




tu me donnes l'argent ?   . Vas réviser ton histoire au lieu de glande ici


----------



## minime (14 Juin 2005)

morant a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne comprends pas comment apple ose ne pas faire évoluer sa gamme pendant autant de mois !!!!



L'iBook évoluait très régulièrement tous les six mois depuis plusieurs années, mais pas cette fois.



			
				AM28 a dit:
			
		

> La gestion des cycles produits est un art difficile ! mais tout de même Apple peut-il se permettre (pour son image innovante par exemple) d'avoir un produuit complètement dépositionné au niveau prix et performance par rapport à des PC portables



Ben oui, la preuve.


----------



## nTuX (14 Juin 2005)

je continue à penser que cette mise à jour qui n'arrive pas nous cache quelque chose de louche :mouais:. Une grosse surprise en perspective ?




nTuX qui aime bien mettre de l'huile sur le feu


----------



## arcanthe (14 Juin 2005)

je pense que apple prend un peut de recul , avec l'arriver d'intel c normal 

il faut repenser toute la gamme , les nouveaux proco surtout ils prenne leur temps , car apple n'a pas droit a l'erreur , pas de surprise de nouvelle maj avec des pros intel et des petit truc en plus ,
cg x300  X600 de serie peut dans les mac mini et ibook et autre plus de ram de nouvelle batterie aussi c prevue , je vous fait rever autant apple repondra a nos futur attente    mercie a vous 
DSL pour les faute


----------



## macxe (15 Juin 2005)

mais alors quand est ce que sortiront les ibooks lastPPC ??

ils sortiront un jour? en septembre, ce n'est pas trop tard?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (15 Juin 2005)

je sié pas ....


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (16 Juin 2005)

Peut-être cette après-midi alors ! On ne sait jamais .... :rose:


----------



## Macintosheux (16 Juin 2005)

Un jeudi ? :mouais:


----------



## kanako (16 Juin 2005)

bin oui pourqoui pas ! on dit pas que c'est générallement le jeudi ou le mardi ?
enfin bon... les autres ont raison, si aucun site de rumeurs n'en parle faut pas trop rêver non plus !
et pis là j'ai plus d'argent donc s'il sort je serait dégoutée ! lol


----------



## akton (16 Juin 2005)

j'en ai ras le cul.....

     voilà mon pc de bureau qui a 4 ans qui me fait merde sur merde, je sens que je vais craquer... bref ya surement des chances que je change tout mon parc perso pour des macs car jen ai vraiment mare des pcs et de windaub.

    Mais bon faudrait voir quand même a me le sortir cet ibook dont je souhaite faire mon 1er achat mac avant un futur powerbook.

   Point de vue logiciels, bon pour ma spécialité je ne rêve que de ce cher Final cut pro mais du point de vue 3D, j'ai compris que lightwave est sur mac, mais est-ce que 3ds max y est aussi??


----------



## morant (16 Juin 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon faudrait voir quand même a me le sortir cet ibook dont je souhaite faire mon 1er achat mac avant un futur powerbook.
> 
> Point de vue logiciels, bon pour ma spécialité je ne rêve que de ce cher Final cut pro




tiens, c la première fois que j'entends un type qui veut un iBook et Final Cut Pro ??!!
Tu ferais peut-être bien d'acheter directement un Powerbook, non?


----------



## saturnin (16 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Moi je n'ai jamais eu de mac encore, mais étant donné qu'il me faudrait un portable pour la rentrée j'avais pensé acheter un ibook, tant pour l'objet lui meme que je trouve superbe que pour le système os que j'ai envie de découvrir.
Bien entendu je pourrais d'ore et déjà me le prendre mais j'avoue que ça me ferait raler d'entendre trois semaine plus tard qu'une mise à jour est sorti au meme prix.

J'attends donc, en esperant que celle-ci sorte avant septembre.


----------



## Tause (16 Juin 2005)

Il serait bon qu'avec l'adoption de processeurs Intel, Apple adopte également une politique plus claire au sujet des nouveaux produits et des MAJ, ça fait un bon mois que j'attend celle de l'iBook pour mon père et c'est long (surtout avec son PC qui a cramé lol).


----------



## saturnin (16 Juin 2005)

Bah je connais vraiment très mal la ,politique d'apple mais il suffirait qu'ils disent : tel jour on renouvelle la gamme et le doute serait lévé pour tout le monde.
Enfin je dis ça mais je suis pas du tout un spécialiste et il doit bien y avoir une raison à cela.


----------



## akton (16 Juin 2005)

FCP tourne sur ibook, c sur tu fais pas du HD, ni des lourd projet. Mais je pourrais finir mon autoformation et attendre plus tard quand plus de sous pour macheter un G5. Le powerbook est bien au dessus de mes moyens actuels. De plus avec une petite maj de plus, l'ibook sera encore meilleur.

  3Dsmax est sur mac ou pas??


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (16 Juin 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> 3Dsmax est sur mac ou pas??


non, tu as maya (je crois) , C4d et blender


----------



## gvibrac (16 Juin 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je dis ça mais je suis pas du tout un spécialiste et il doit bien y avoir une raison à cela.



Ben, genre si la mise à jour est annoncé à l'avance ça stop les ventes, là ça continue à se vendre même si sa baisse.


----------



## bugman (16 Juin 2005)

> non, tu as maya (je crois) , C4d et blender


... et Lightwave (avec quelques problemes de stabilitées).

Et je confirme, FCP tourne tres bien sur un iBook (avec de la RAM), pour de petits projets.


----------



## Tause (16 Juin 2005)

En même temps une annonce à l'avance baisse les ventes, mais ces dernières se reportent sur la version mise à jour...


----------



## gvibrac (16 Juin 2005)

Tause a dit:
			
		

> En même temps une annonce à l'avance baisse les ventes, mais ces dernières se reportent sur la version mise à jour...



c'est vrai mais il faut bien écouler les stocks ...


----------



## TyMor (16 Juin 2005)

J'ai résolu le problème en passant commande aujourd'hui sur le refurb US :love: 
Au pire un nouvel ibook sort bientôt mais les 250¤ économisés par rapport au prix public français valent le coup. 

Seul petit bémol, le clavier qwerty mais c'est une question d'habitude !


----------



## macxe (16 Juin 2005)

TyMor a dit:
			
		

> J'ai résolu le problème en passant commande aujourd'hui sur le refurb US :love:
> Au pire un nouvel ibook sort bientôt mais les 250¤ économisés par rapport au prix public français valent le coup.
> 
> Seul petit bémol, le clavier qwerty mais c'est une question d'habitude !



oui mais tu ne peux pas te le faire livrer en france


----------



## TyMor (16 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> oui mais tu ne peux pas te le faire livrer en france



Et en plus il faut une carte bancaire liée à un compte aux Etats-Unis ou au Canada, sinon le paiement est possible par virement (frais en sus) ou chèque (idem).


----------



## locheux (17 Juin 2005)

Juste un petit post pour dire que nous sommes (moi le premier) quand même bien attaqué pour réussir 553+1 messages sur une probable dâte de sortie d'un ibook. Le pire c'est qu'au bout du compte nous sommes toujours "Grosjean comme devant" , malgré toutes nos suppositions et calculs hasardeux. Mais c'est pas grave on continuera comme avant a charger 20 fois le store tous les jours vers 14H pour scruter une éventuelle mise à jour.  Dans mon désaroi, je me dis  : pas grave, je suis pas le seul couillon à attendre...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

et encore... d'ici qu'il sorte ce nouvel ibook... on aurat exploser les 1000 messages


----------



## minime (17 Juin 2005)

locheux a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est pas grave on continuera comme avant a charger 20 fois le store tous les jours vers 14H pour scruter une éventuelle mise à jour.



Loi numéro 1 du forum Rumeurs : lorsqu'il n'y a pas de rumeurs, la  plupart du temps il n'y a pas non plus de mise à jour.  

Il était inutile d'attendre un nouvel iBook avant avril/mai 2005. Il n'a pas évolué en avril à la date de renouvellement "habituelle" (6 mois), mais au moins il est livré avec Tiger maintenant. Depuis avril on est donc dans une période d'incertitude totale (même pas une petite rumeur à laquelle se raccrocher, déjà deux mois à attendre en vain). Juin ? Juillet ? Septembre ? &#8230; ?

Achetez un iBook parce que vous en avez besoin maintenant, et qu'une petite mise à jour ne changerait pas grand chose, ou alors préparez-vous à attendre x temps. De toute façon la mise à jour importante devrait avoir lieu l'an prochain, avec le passage en x86.


----------



## R'oulyTT (18 Juin 2005)

bon ça commence a etre long qd meme depuis octobre!
apple n'est pas tres a la page la avec sa carte graphique de 32 et ses 256 de RAM.
vite vite il faut 1 nouvelle ibook

sinon petite question , moi je suis sur PC et j'attend le ibook pour passer sur mac
je me demandais si sur mac ,en utilisant 1 souris a 2 boutons,le clic droit fonctionner, et si oui pour quelles fonctions?

merci de la reponse et patience on est tous ds la meme situation.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2005)

Le clic droit et la roulette fonctionnent sans driver, le clic droit est l'équivalent de la touche control et affiche un menu contextuel.

L'ibook ne devrait pas tarder pour la rentrée des étudiants, ou alors Apple confirme ses idées de suicide...


----------



## apple_attitude (18 Juin 2005)

un ibook 15,4" en 2006 ??? 
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/breve.php3?id_breve=0859


----------



## apple_attitude (18 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> un ibook 15,4" en 2006 ???
> http://www.xrings.net/xrings/breve.php3?id_breve=0859


 
De toute je vais vous dire le fond de ma pensée, vu la régularité des mises à jour il ne faut pas trop espérer une mise à jour de l'ibook avant l'apple expo 2005. Et là je pense le petit portable pour nous étudiants sera entierrement revu ( design, configurations ... ). Je suis comme vous impatient de cette mise à jour mais mieu vaut ne pas trop espérer car la frustration due à cette attente est de plus en plus croissante (prières lol) donc voilà ce que je pense


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (19 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> De toute je vais vous dire le fond de ma pensée, vu la régularité des mises à jour il ne faut pas trop espérer une mise à jour de l'ibook avant l'apple expo 2005. Et là je pense le petit portable pour nous étudiants sera entierrement revu ( design, configurations ... ). Je suis comme vous impatient de cette mise à jour mais mieu vaut ne pas trop espérer car la frustration due à cette attente est de plus en plus croissante (prières lol) donc voilà ce que je pense



Je ne sais pas si le design va être revu, car, un nouveau design sera à mon avis pensé pour les futurs processeurs Intel... et non pour les G4.


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Juin 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si le design va être revu, car, un nouveau design sera à mon avis pensé pour les futurs processeurs Intel... et non pour les G4.



Pas sûr... un nouveau design serait un argument pour justement éviter que ceux qui attendent le nouveau processeur repoussent leur achat. Ensuite lorsque ce dernier sera dispo, il sera mis en place sans tambour ni trompette et la transition se fera en douceur. Si le nouveau proc arrive avec un nouveau design, cela fera peut-être un peu beaucoup d'un coup.

A.


----------



## apple_attitude (19 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr... un nouveau design serait un argument pour justement éviter que ceux qui attendent le nouveau processeur repoussent leur achat. Ensuite lorsque ce dernier sera dispo, il sera mis en place sans tambour ni trompette et la transition se fera en douceur. Si le nouveau proc arrive avec un nouveau design, cela fera peut-être un peu beaucoup d'un coup.
> 
> A.


 si, je pense quand meme parceque ça fait quand meme quatre ans qu'il n'a pas changé mème si il est beau comme ça un petit lifting ne lui ferait pas de mal


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

pas avant les Intel


----------



## apple_attitude (19 Juin 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> pas avant les Intel


de toute façon on verra bien le jour de la mise à jour on est sur de rien, je n'ai émis qu'une suposition et non une certitude je suis pas Steve Jobs


----------



## morant (19 Juin 2005)

il y a quand même de fortes chances pour que en juin 2006, apple nous sorte LE nouvel iBook (pas un mise à jour, mais une toute nouvelle machine), parce que ce seront les premiers ordi avec Intel, il faudra marquer le coup et frapper très fort !!!

Et pourquoi ne pas changer son nom même????


----------



## saturnin (19 Juin 2005)

Vous pensez possible que rien ne sorte avant le passage à intel (si j'ai bien compris en juin 2006) ??


----------



## touna (19 Juin 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Vous pensez possible que rien ne sorte avant le passage à intel (si j'ai bien compris en juin 2006) ??


non on a pas dis ca , on dis qu'il naura pas de mise a jours majeur (changement de look, grand changement au niveau des performance.............) vu qu'il en aurra une en juin 2006 .
mais on peut se tromper


----------



## morant (19 Juin 2005)

moi je crois qu'il ya aura quelque chose avant. une petite mise à jour qui adaptera simplement l'iBook à l'ère du temps. Très personellement je vois mal Apple en avril 2006 avec à son catalogue un ordinateur qui date d'octobre 2004 !!!!
Mais cette mise à jour n'aura rien d'exceptionnelle, elle ravira juste ceux qui doivent acheter absolument un iBook (comme moi   )!

J'espère que je ne me trompe pas...


----------



## apple_attitude (19 Juin 2005)

non, moi je pense que tout de mème une mise à jour mème mineure aura lieu d'ici là
 ( hausse des fréquences, de la RAM et peut ètre mème une nouvelle carte graphique) mais le problème qui est également la quéstion que l'on se pose tous : QUAND ? 
Apple ne peut pas se permettre de garder des ordinateurs, sans mise à jour pendant un an et demi, c'est inconcevable, surtout pour LA pomme. Je pense au plus tard à la rentrée de septembre un mise à jour aura lieu, c'est la rentrée des cours (universités, lycées...) et avec cette mise à jour une petite retouche du design ( plusieurs couleurs disponibles par exemple ?!? ) On verra bien... personnes à part l'équipe de la pomme ne peut affirmer quoique ce soit. Ce ne sont comme je l'ai déjà dit que des suppostions qui ne sont en rien fiables et fondées sur quoi que ce soit.
a +


----------



## touna (19 Juin 2005)

morant a dit:
			
		

> moi je crois qu'il ya aura quelque chose avant. une petite mise à jour qui adaptera simplement l'iBook à l'ère du temps. Très personellement je vois mal Apple en avril 2006 avec à son catalogue un ordinateur qui date d'octobre 2004 !!!!
> Mais cette mise à jour n'aura rien d'exceptionnelle, elle ravira juste ceux qui doivent acheter absolument un iBook (comme moi   )!
> 
> J'espère que je ne me trompe pas...


non c est vrai que tu dois avoir raison, mais il ne faut attendre la revision des ibook avant (celon moi) celle des powerbook sinom l'ibook penalisera le PWB


----------



## nTuX (19 Juin 2005)

et rien ne dit également que apple sortira les ibooks avec les processeurs intel en premier (bon en même temps c'est peut être ceux qui en ont le plus besoin)


----------



## Adrienhb (19 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> si, je pense quand meme parceque ça fait quand meme quatre ans qu'il n'a pas changé mème si il est beau comme ça un petit lifting ne lui ferait pas de mal



Je ne dis pas que le design ne doit pas changer, mais... ouais en fait je vois deux approches possibles:
- La Révolution: on change tout du processeur au design.
- La Continuité: on change maintenant le design en faisant remarquer qu'il n'a pas évolué depuis longtemps; puis plus tard toujours avec ce nouveau design on change le processeur.  Comme ça on chamboulle le consommateur. De l'extérieur il ne verra pas la différence.

Valoù mes deux cents,

A.


----------



## akton (19 Juin 2005)

de toute façon, par le passé quand il y a changement de look ya pas forcément une grosse évolution de la config, tout c toujours fait progressivement par de petite mise à jour. Donc pas surpris que dans le prochain on est le droit à un changement de look avec une évolution classique et ce entre juillet et septembre. En plus ça fera les 6 mois de la dernière mise à jour des PW.


----------



## dboutry (20 Juin 2005)

Vu sur macplus :

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-9180-asustek-fabriquera-les-ibook


----------



## Pierrou (20 Juin 2005)

4e trimestre de l'année la mise à jour donc, si on en croit ce site  


Tant pis :rateau:


----------



## R'oulyTT (20 Juin 2005)

4e trimestre ça semble loin, j'opterais + pour septembre.
C loin qd meme.

Bon faut peut etre se decider a nous donner des vrai info c rumeurs 
nous avancent pas et on en a marre d'etre ds le brouillard.........


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2005)

je voudrais signaler que sur le site de la fnac ,tous les portables 12" (ibook et les 2 power book combo et SD) sont marqués comme produits indisponibles car perimés......
un ibook et un powerbook 13" 16/10 se profile t il?

oui mais si le 12" a 999 euros disparait,comme va disparaitre mon power mac 1,8 ,l'entrée de gamme sera plus chere
pas bon ca...  
vaut mieux 13" ,au meme prix 
demain C mardi ,je le sent bien la maj


----------



## R'oulyTT (20 Juin 2005)

ça serait plutot sympa !!!


----------



## R'oulyTT (20 Juin 2005)

et pourquoi pas 1 ibook 14" en 16/10e pour cette MAJ t'en attendue
et un ibook 15.4" pour l'arrivee de intel en 2006.
la on s'y retrouve.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui mais si le 12" a 999 euros disparait,comme va disparaitre mon power mac 1,8 ,l'entrée de gamme sera plus chere
> pas bon ca...
> vaut mieux 13" ,au meme prix


tout à fait d'accord


----------



## noche84 (20 Juin 2005)

Qu'ils ne le fassent pas trop grand ni lourd... Il doit continuer a rentrer dans ma petite malette de cours... 

Je vois que ca recommence a bouger un peu mais pour demain c peut-etre un peu "rapide" ( Je parle du delai entre l'arrivee de la rumeur et la sortie effective )... N'empeche... Qui sait


----------



## PinkTurtle (20 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais signaler que sur le site de la fnac ,tous les portables 12" (ibook et les 2 power book combo et SD) sont marqués comme produits indisponibles car perimés......
> un ibook et un powerbook 13" 16/10 se profile t il?



Je me plante peut etre de section dans le site de la fnac mais moi, je ne trouve meme plus l'ibook 12". 
Voila mon lien: ici
C'est louche quand meme.....


----------



## iota (20 Juin 2005)

Salut.



			
				PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Je me plante peut etre de section dans le site de la fnac mais moi, je ne trouve meme plus l'ibook 12".
> Voila mon lien: ici
> C'est louche quand meme.....


Voir section Ultra-portables > Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## PinkTurtle (20 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Voir section Ultra-portables > Apple.
> 
> ...



Ben ce sont les mêmes qui sont présentés.... . Y'a toujours pas de 12" non?
ou alors c'est moi qui doit prendre des vacances la! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

bé moi, dans Micro > Portable > Apple > pas de 12"


----------



## PinkTurtle (20 Juin 2005)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> bé moi, dans Micro > Portable > Apple > pas de 12"



ouais idem.... humhum.... ca voudrait dire que... peut etre... pas improbable.enfin, on va peut etre les avoir nos changements


----------



## iota (20 Juin 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> ou alors c'est moi qui doit prendre des vacances la! :rateau:


Non c'est moi qui doit prendre des vacances...
Désolé... :rose:

@+
iota


----------



## akton (20 Juin 2005)

le ibook 12" présent dans ma fnac locale depuis x mois vient de disparaitre dnas la réorganisation de leur mag. Et je ne crois pas kun habitant de chartres savent vraiment ce kè un mac... Donc je ne crois pas qu'il est été vendu ou alors vraiment coincidence...

  Tout celà se préciserait-il??

ps: j'habite à chartres depuis peu et par obligation


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

la FNAC de vend plus de 12" ?


----------



## apple_attitude (20 Juin 2005)

apparemment non ...??? c'est bizarre quand mème ...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Juin 2005)

Ben pourtant j'ai vu un 12" à la FNAC l'autre jour


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

mais pas plus tard que ce matin, y'en avaient


----------



## misterapple (20 Juin 2005)

Bon moi j'achete un iMac G5 si le iBook ne sort pas...tant pis pour la portabilité!


----------



## touna (20 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourtant j'ai vu un 12" à la FNAC l'autre jour


on parle du site 
ne t'affole pas les rayons de la fnac mac mettent des moi a se vider


----------



## PinkTurtle (20 Juin 2005)

touna a dit:
			
		

> on parle du site
> ne t'affole pas les rayons de la fnac mac mettent des moi a se vider


Avec un peu de chance, tu peux même trouver Panther dessus ^^ ; alors c'est pour dire.... la classe quoi


----------



## nTuX (20 Juin 2005)

mais si une maj de l'ibook se profile, n'auraient ils pas enlevés TOUS les ibooks, et pas seulement le 12" ???

enfin moi je veux bien quand même, je compte me prendre un 12"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> mais si une maj de l'ibook se profile, n'auraient ils pas enlevés TOUS les ibooks, et pas seulement le 12" ???
> 
> enfin moi je veux bien quand même, je compte me prendre un 12"



bah, ils arreteraient la production, et ecouleraient le stock en attendant la sortie des nouveaux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juin 2005)

ne subsiste sur le site de la fnac que les 2 ibook 14" et le power book 17"
demain:nouveau ibook 13 et alu 13 16/10 mais quid de la disparition de l'alu 15?????


----------



## touna (20 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ne subsiste sur le site de la fnac que les 2 ibook 14" et le power book 17"
> demain:nouveau ibook 13 et alu 13 16/10 mais quid de la disparition de l'alu 15?????


la gamme des powerbook serai modifié et deviendrai 13";17" et.........20"  :love:  :love:  :love:     
ps :il faut que j'aille dormir moi    :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## arcanthe (20 Juin 2005)

moi aussi j'en et vue , il son meme dispo en comande donc faut pas stresser 
en plus ça arrive souvent que sur le site fnac , il le mette pas souvant a jour , surtout la rubrique apple


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2005)

Allez le 12" qui passe a un 13" 16/10 ce serait vraiment le bonheur, je passerais commande dès demain matin, allez pour réver un peu plus, on va dire qu'ils passent meme du dual core sur le PowerBook 

allez, on espères tous


----------



## macxe (20 Juin 2005)

vous revez les gars

si il y a une mise à jour c'est pas un changement de dalles et puis j'y crois pas...


----------



## minime (21 Juin 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> un ibook 15,4" en 2006 ???
> http://www.xrings.net/xrings/breve.php3?id_breve=0859



Vieille rumeur (source Digitimes) datant d'avril.



			
				dboutry a dit:
			
		

> Vu sur macplus : http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-9180-asustek-fabriquera-les-ibook



Forbes ne parle même pas d'une mise à jour mais d'un changement de sous-traitant.



			
				fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> allez pour réver un peu plus, on va dire qu'ils passent meme du dual core sur le PowerBook.



Non, il n'y a pas encore de G4 dual-core, pas avant 2006, et d'ici là Apple utilisera le Pentium-M.

Par contre voilà de quoi faire avancer le PowerBook PPC en 2005, ce qui débloquerait aussi la situation de l'iBook.


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Juin 2005)

touna a dit:
			
		

> la gamme des powerbook serai modifié et deviendrai 13";17" et.........20"  :love:  :love:  :love:



Et j'ai même entendu que le modèle 20'' serait muni de roulettes et d'une poignée pour pouvoir le transporter. Le nom devrait aussi changer. Ce sera un trolley-book


----------



## akton (21 Juin 2005)

17" est déjà trop grand. 

20" jamais de la vie, pitchoune a tout à fait raison. La force de  la gamme est son 12".

 Un portable doit rester transportable.

( je veux mon 12" ou ptete 13" mais pas plus)... ( ah oui, NOW)


----------



## Olive94 (21 Juin 2005)

Ma petite soeur a voulu commander un ibook 12' cet apres midi à la Fnac du forum des Halles (Paris). Le vendeur lui a dit que depuis hier, Apple a annoncé un probleme au niveau des batteries de la gamme ibook (?...) et qu'il etait impossible pour le moment d'en avoir un ....

Vous en pensez quoi les pros? Pipeau qui cache un renouvellement de gamme d'ici la fin de la semaine ?....


----------



## locheux (21 Juin 2005)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Vous en pensez quoi les pros? Pipeau qui cache un renouvellement de gamme d'ici la fin de la semaine ?....


 
pipeau, je sais pas mais en ts cas c'est en accord avec le fait qu'il est disparu du site fnac.
Qui sait (sauf S.Jobs) peut etre même que ce pauvre vendeur n'en sait pas plus que nous on qu'on le baratine aussi!


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juin 2005)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite soeur a voulu commander un ibook 12' cet apres midi à la Fnac du forum des Halles (Paris). Le vendeur lui a dit que depuis hier, Apple a annoncé un probleme au niveau des batteries de la gamme ibook (?...) et qu'il etait impossible pour le moment d'en avoir un ....
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi les pros? Pipeau qui cache un renouvellement de gamme d'ici la fin de la semaine ?....



A priori il fait une confusion avec le programme d'échanges de batteries qui concerne certains iBooks.

A.


----------



## minime (22 Juin 2005)

Programme d'échange de la batterie des iBook G4 et PowerBook G4.

Il concerne des modèles (iBook 12", PowerBook 12" et 15") commercialisés entre octobre 2004 et mai 2005. La FNAC en avait peut-être quelques-uns sur les bras, mais normalement Apple envoie les batteries de remplacement : « _Apple a mis en place un programme mondial d&#8217;échange prévoyant l&#8217;envoi gratuit, aux clients éligibles, d&#8217;une batterie de rechange._ »


----------



## kanako (22 Juin 2005)

Rah !!!
Mais que faire alors ? attendre cette mise à jour ? Mais s'il n'y a pas de 12" (ou de 13") ? moi z'veux un tit nibook 12" (voire 13") !! est-ce que je ferais mieux de l'acheter maintenant ?? (oui je sais on est pas dans "(switch et) conseil d'achat", gomene)
Argh cruel dilème...
bon on va encore attendre un peu, voir si la rumeur se précise...


----------



## misterapple (22 Juin 2005)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Rah !!!
> Mais que faire alors ? attendre cette mise à jour ? Mais s'il n'y a pas de 12" (ou de 13") ? moi z'veux un tit nibook 12" (voire 13") !! est-ce que je ferais mieux de l'acheter maintenant ?? (oui je sais on est pas dans "(switch et) conseil d'achat", gomene)
> Argh cruel dilème...
> bon on va encore attendre un peu, voir si la rumeur se précise...


 Comme on le dit tout le temps, le meilleur moment pour acheter est quand on en a besoin (quoi que c'est un peu c***** de voir sortir une mise à jour 15 jours suivant l'achat!)


----------



## zangar (22 Juin 2005)

tant que thinksecret ne parle pas de màj çà ne sert à rien d'espèrer quelques changements.


----------



## kanako (22 Juin 2005)

> Misterapple a dit :  "Comme on le dit tout le temps, le meilleur moment pour acheter est quand on en a besoin"



oui ok
mais moi j'ai pas vraiment besoin d'un ibook, ça serait juste un plus ;-)
(je vis encore chez mes parents et ils ont un emac G4 et un imac G3 donc ça va encore) c'est juste un besoin qu'on se donne, avoir son pitit ordi à soi... 
voilà koi


----------



## Pierrou (22 Juin 2005)

Moi j'en ai vraiment besoin


----------



## Lamar (22 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous, 

vous vous rendez compte que ce fil a été créé le 4 mai et que nous sommes le 22 juin. Et toujours rien, aucune mise à jour, aucune rumeur, rien. Moi j'ai mon iBook depuis 2 semaines et c'est super. Arrétez d'attendre et commandez, c'est mon conseil du jour.

Nicolas


----------



## macxe (22 Juin 2005)

moi j'ai choisi je pense je vais prendre le 1er powerbook de base 12" à 1376¤ (réduc ISIC)

et plus tard je rajoueterai des option


----------



## kertruc (22 Juin 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> vous vous rendez compte que ce fil a été créé le 4 mai et que nous sommes le 22 juin. Et toujours rien, aucune mise à jour, aucune rumeur, rien. Moi j'ai mon iBook depuis 2 semaines et c'est super. Arrétez d'attendre et commandez, c'est mon conseil du jour.
> 
> Nicolas



Tout pareil !


----------



## Zyrol (22 Juin 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil !




Enfin des paroles sensées !


----------



## sebaix (23 Juin 2005)

Je rêve ou le tarif de l'ibook 12" a augmenté ?   Il est affiché à 939 ¤ sur le store étudiant contre 915 ¤ il y a un mois... Quelqu'un peut confirmer ? Hausse du prix du pétrole ? Hausse du prix des dalles (uniquement les 15.4" sont concernées il me semble).

Seb


----------



## minime (23 Juin 2005)

sebaix a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou le tarif de l'ibook 12" a augmenté ?



- La modification aurait été signalée, je ne me souviens pas d'avoir vu ça sur les sites Mac
- Le prix est de 939 euros sur la page iBook et éducation sur apple.com (dernier paragraphe)
- On retrouve le même prix dans ce forum (cf avant dernier message du 1er juin)
- Et dans ce message du forum MacG (janvier)



			
				Lamar a dit:
			
		

> vous vous rendez compte que ce fil a été créé le 4 mai et que nous sommes le 22 juin. Et toujours rien, aucune mise à jour, aucune rumeur, rien.



J'arrête&#8230; pas&#8230; de&#8230; le&#8230; dire, mais le désir de mise à jour est trop fort.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

sebaix a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ou le tarif de l'ibook 12" a augmenté ?   Il est affiché à 939 ¤ sur le store étudiant contre 915 ¤ il y a un mois... Quelqu'un peut confirmer ? Hausse du prix du pétrole ? Hausse du prix des dalles (uniquement les 15.4" sont concernées il me semble).
> 
> Seb



non non, tu reves 

l'ibook a tjrs été a 939¤ avec reduc etudiante...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Juin 2005)

Ben moi je les ai toujours vu à 939


----------



## Gregg (23 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je les ai toujours vu à 939





C assez simple si les ibooks sont pas mis a jour fin juin enfin la semaine qui vient , on pourra s'attendre a une nouveauté a l'apple expo


----------



## iota (23 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Un peu d'espoir ? 
On y parle d'une nouvelle version de l'iBook pour l'Apple Expo.

@+
iota


----------



## Gregg (23 Juin 2005)

Je vous l'avez dis


----------



## touna (23 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Un peu d'espoir ?
> Nouvelle version de l'iBook pour l'Apple Expo.
> ...


    
en plus elle serai pas mal cette mise a jour   
une nouvelle carte graphique  :love: ; par contre il ne dissent pas combien elle aurra de VRAM ? 64 comme les emac ou 128 comme les imac    
et la RAM? 512? :love: ou toujours 256 ?


----------



## iota (23 Juin 2005)

Vous emballez pas... c'est de la grosse rumeur... rien n'est confirmé ! 

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Vous emballez pas... c'est de la grosse rumeur... rien n'est confirmé !
> 
> @+
> iota



wai, mais c'est deja ca...


----------



## olaye (23 Juin 2005)

aaaah&#8230;j'ai de la chance, pour moi une seule chose de sûre, la date, j'achète le mien en octobre, parceque pas le choix de toutes façons.
donc une mise à jour en septembre, je peux voir venir (je dis pas ça pour énerver, hein, notez bien)

si il pouvait passer en 13" pourquoi pas.
encore que.
vous pensez que tout américains et donc un peu superstitieux qu'ils 
sont, ils sortiraient une machine avec le chiffre 13, c'est pas dit.

je vois bien un ibook 12.9, ou 13.2


----------



## saturnin (23 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi je pense prendre le mien en cotobre, et malgré cela je ne peux pas m'empecher de venir tous les jours voir si ya des nouvelles!!


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juin 2005)

J'avais acheté mon premier iBook en octobre... deux semaines (voir une) après, il était mis à jour. Bon rien de transcendant (une ou deux centainres de Mhz), mais pour la forme!

Donc attendez plutôt fin octobre! 

A.


----------



## nTuX (23 Juin 2005)

une maj par an ? j'éspère que cette rumeur se révèlera fausse, parce que la c'est du grand n'importe quoi


----------



## macxe (23 Juin 2005)

c'est beaucoup trop tard l'apple expo!!!    ahaahahahaahaha non

je vais prendre un pb


----------



## akton (23 Juin 2005)

c'est pas géniale, le mise à jour est tout ce quil y a plus de plus banal et tout ce qu'on pouvait attendre au minimum. Si faut attendre septembre pour l'avoir c'est vraiment pas normal ou laors, il y aura changement de boite et d'écran.


----------



## vincmyl (23 Juin 2005)

Je pense que ca ne saurait tarder, début juillet


----------



## Pierrou (23 Juin 2005)

j'espere que cette rumeur est fausse, j'achete le mien dans deux à trois semaines


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Serieux attends le résultat du baccalauréat Pierro  .


----------



## olaye (24 Juin 2005)

chez clg non plus, y'en a plus dispo sur le site.
c'est un signe?


----------



## olaye (24 Juin 2005)

fausse alerte, ils sont revenus&#8230;


----------



## tintinetmilou (24 Juin 2005)

J'ai parlé à un vendeur Fnac hier,
il m'a dit qu'il s'agissait d'un problème affectant les batteries (et non les machines) qui devrait être reglé avec Apple. Et qu'on ne pouvait donc plus pour l'instant acheter d'ibook 12" dans les Fnacs...
Je lui ai posé la question au sujet d'une éventuelle mise à jour, il m'a dit "qu'on les attendait en effet puisque la version actuelle remontait déjà à loin", mais bien sûr pas plus de précision quant à la date de renouvellement...


----------



## Olive94 (24 Juin 2005)

On a dit la meme chose a ma petite soeur mardi (Fnac Les Halles Paris), du coup elle a donné un acompte pour reserver un 12' lors du prochain arrivage... elle a recu un mail hier soir, et elle doit normalement aller le chercher demain matin....
On est fin juin, j'y crois plus trot à ce renouvellement de gamme....


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Attendez l'apple Expo moi , je vous le dis


----------



## Pierrou (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Serieux attends le résultat du baccalauréat Pierro  .


c'est bien ce que je dis :rateau:
Le résultat du bac c'est dans une semaine et demie, donc ....


----------



## kertruc (24 Juin 2005)

J'adore ce fil !!!

Allez les gars, tenez bon !! Faut pas craquer !!   

Le jour de la mise à jour, je propose une grande fête bien arrosée dans un bar ;-)


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je dis :rateau:
> Le résultat du bac c'est dans une semaine et demie, donc ....




J'ai vu un pb 12 " 1.5 ghz SD a 1385 ¤ en refurb a la fnac digitale , j'adore !


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juin 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Le jour de la mise à jour, je propose une grande fête bien arrosée dans un bar ;-)


 
Tu rigoles!
En bon (futur) macisite ils raleront quand ils verront les perf du nouvel iBook et préféreront attendre le suivant!!!
  

A.


----------



## locheux (24 Juin 2005)

Je viens de voir sur macbibouille
http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-06-24#11195
que steve a annoncé à la presse de reserver le 7 juillet pour de nouveaux produits.
D'après vous, peut on esperer l'annonce d'une mise a jour d'ibook  ce meme jour?


----------



## macxe (24 Juin 2005)

je pense pas que ce soit des ibooks, on verra


----------



## locheux (24 Juin 2005)

Moi non plus mais je voulais avoir un avis?


----------



## HoNNiX (24 Juin 2005)

vont annoncé Tiger pour PC


----------



## macxe (24 Juin 2005)

je pense comme certains disent, l'itunes music store Japon ou peut etre un vidéostore


----------



## Pierrou (24 Juin 2005)

Ptet des nouveaux iPod aussi, mais à mon avis pas de iBook


----------



## mikoo (24 Juin 2005)

En voilà une qui peut toujours nous faire patienter...


----------



## Kerri (24 Juin 2005)

c'est qui? :??: pas mal 
sinon je vais aussi m'acheter un ibook après les résultats du bac


----------



## mikoo (24 Juin 2005)

Carmen Electra


----------



## Kerri (24 Juin 2005)

ben si on peut l'avoir pour donner un cours d'initiation quand on achète son premier mac, je commande de suite


----------



## kertruc (24 Juin 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> ben si on peut l'avoir pour donner un cours d'initiation quand on achète son premier mac, je commande de suite



Attendez qu'ils la mettent à jour !!


----------



## twk (24 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je dis :rateau:
> Le résultat du bac c'est dans une semaine et demie, donc ....



Oui oui on les attend de pieds ferme pareil pour l'iBook :love:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Juin 2005)

Je me fais plus de souci pour le iBook que pour les résultats de mon bax


----------



## twk (24 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je me fais plus de souci pour le iBook que pour les résultats de mon bax



Ba moi c'est le contraire  de plus je préfère avoir mon bac qu'un iBook : 

1) j'ai déjà une palourde
2) Avec un bac tu fait des études et tu peut plus tard gagner un bon pti salaire pour acheter un iBook


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que ce soit des ibooks, on verra





C simple , je vous le dis si il y a des ibooks ce mardi ou ce mercredi okay sinon ca sera a l'ae c simple


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ba moi c'est le contraire  de plus je préfère avoir mon bac qu'un iBook :
> 
> 1) j'ai déjà une palourde
> 2) Avec un bac tu fai*t[/B des études et tu peut plus tard gagner un bon pti salaire pour acheter un iBook
> ...


*


Et tu as passé le baccalauréat ?*


----------



## twk (24 Juin 2005)

ouép j'ai finit mercredi, et j'ai pu revenir a mon iBook (histoire de rester dans le topic )


----------



## lalou (24 Juin 2005)

C'est vraiment marrant ce fil... On est tous là à tourner en rond ou à baver devant les infos de minime, mikoo, locheux, iota et les autres   .
J'ai un peu plus de 1000 ¤ qui dorment à la banque et je suis là tous les jours à lire avidement les nouvelles de ce thread...  

P....., c'est pourtant pas grand chose qu'on te demande Steeeve  . Une radeon 9600, 512 Mo et qques Mhz de plus. Fais un effort, siouplait missié Steeeve!


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> ouép j'ai finit mercredi, et j'ai pu revenir a mon iBook (histoire de rester dans le topic )


 

Et tu es le neveu de mackie ? Vu les fautes d'orthographes que tu fais


----------



## Pierrou (24 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ba moi c'est le contraire  de plus je préfère avoir mon bac qu'un iBook :
> 
> 1) j'ai déjà une palourde
> 2) Avec un bac tu fait des études et tu peut plus tard gagner un bon pti salaire pour acheter un iBook


Ce que je voulaisi dire, c'est que je suis sur de l'avoir le bac, donc ça me prend pas la tete


----------



## twk (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et tu es le neveu de mackie ? Vu les fautes d'orthographes que tu fais



Mdr c'est vrai que sur le net je fait pas mal de faute j'avoue. Non je suis le neveu de Yip, et pour info je suis nul en ortographe ^^

@ Pierrou : Oui j'avait bien compris  Moi je ne sais pas j'atend on verra bien, même si j'ai bien bosser c'est assez aléatoire et l'impression que tu as quand tu sort de l'épreuve n'est pas forcément la bonne.


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Mdr c'est vrai que sur le net je fait pas mal de faute j'avoue. Non je suis le neveu de Yip, et pour info je suis nul en ortographe ^^
> 
> @ Pierrou : Oui j'avait bien compris  Moi je ne sais pas j'atend on verra bien, même si j'ai bien bosser c'est assez aléatoire et l'impression que tu as quand tu sort de l'épreuve n'est pas forcément la bonne.




Si toi tu as pas fais une S


----------



## twk (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si toi tu as pas fais une S



Loupé  je suis en L ^^ en j'étais j'éspère  mais bon tu sait tous les S ne sont pas fort en maths comme tout les L ne sont pas frocément fort en ortographe. C'est un problème qui date de très longtemps pour moi mais bon je vais pas étaler ma vie privé ici a part si vous voulez des détails lol.


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Loupé  je suis en L ^^ en j'étais j'éspère  mais bon tu sait tous les S ne sont pas fort en maths comme tout les L ne sont pas frocément fort en ortographe. C'est un problème qui date de très longtemps pour moi mais bon je vais pas étaler ma vie privé ici a part si vous voulez des détails lol.





Tu es en L avec une orthographe telle ?   . Enfin bref , je te souhaite d'avoir ton baccalauréat et ce fichu ibook


----------



## saturnin (24 Juin 2005)

De toute façon c'est peut etre comme avec une fille au plus on attend au mieux c'est.


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon c'est peut etre comme avec une fille au plus on attend au mieux c'est.




Si on reflechi bien , si comme je le dis a chaque fois si rien ne sort la semaine prochaine a l'apple expo il y aura une grosse configuration pour nos ibooks puis vers mai 2006 enfin juin 2006 même il y aura un ibook Intel !! C simple , non ?


----------



## macxe (24 Juin 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon c'est peut etre comme avec une fille au plus on attend au mieux c'est.



ça c'est bien dit, mais ce qui est agréable est aussi d'un certain côté l'attente alors que là, moi je l'attend trop le tinibook


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Pourquoi tu prendrai pas un pb 12" avec une réduction ADC Student ?


----------



## saturnin (25 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est bien dit, mais ce qui est agréable est aussi d'un certain côté l'attente alors que là, moi je l'attend trop le tinibook



Oui c'est vrai que si tu pouvais le voir, l'admirer, le regarder, le toucher avant de l'utiliser ça n'en serait que plus agréable. Mais plus cruel aussi.
Là au moins t'es pas dans la situation où tu connais les tenant de la mise à jour sans pouvoir justemnt posséder l'objet du désir, c'est peut etre moins difficile.


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu es en L avec une orthographe telle ?   . Enfin bref , je te souhaite d'avoir ton baccalauréat et ce fichu ibook



Tu trouve sincèrement que je fait beaucoup de faute ? Tu doit être habitué au forum vraiment très strict ortographiquement parceque si tu voyait certain membre de forum dont je ne citerai pas le nom c'est d'autant plus grave.


----------



## PaC (25 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouve sincèrement que je fait beaucoup de faute ? Tu doit être habitué au forum vraiment très strict ortographiquement parceque si tu voyait certain membre de forum dont je ne citerai pas le nom c'est d'autant plus grave.



D'autant plus grave que.... ??  Il manque un bout dans ta phrase ou c'est moi ??
Baaaaaah te bile pas, ils le donnent à n'importe qui le bac maintenant, même à ceux qui n'ont pas les notions de grammaire de 4ème 

Voila, c'était juste histoire de faire du mauvais esprit !


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

il manque rien dans ma phrase ^^ bref la n'est pas la question on fait du off topic


----------



## saturnin (25 Juin 2005)

Chacun fait ce qui peut à l'ecole les gars!! L'essentiel c'est l'ibook, bon ou mauvais en orthographe!!


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouve sincèrement que je fait beaucoup de faute ? Tu doit être habitué au forum vraiment très strict ortographiquement parceque si tu voyait certain membre de forum dont je ne citerai pas le nom c'est d'autant plus grave.




Non mais j'aime bien voir des posts sans fautes d'orthographes  . Macinside on peut rien pour lui alors que toi tu débutes dans la vie


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2005)

macosXrumors a reçu des infos anonymes à propos d'une mise à jour mineure de l'iBook, la source est inconnue et donc c'est un peu l'équivalent d'une news en page 2 sur MacRumors. Au moins les specs annoncées sont raisonnables, il gagnerait seulement quelques MHz et pourrait être équipé d'une ATI Radeon 9600, chip graphique déjà utilisé dans l'eMac. Rien de révolutionnaire non plus au niveau de la date : sortie d'ici trois mois.

Leur source spécule sur une présentation lors du keynote d'Apple Expo, mais pour une simple màj c'est peu probable. Toutes les màj précédentes ont été annoncées par communiqué de presse : PowerBook de janvier, mises à jour d'avril, et c'était également le cas les années précédentes.

macosXrumors  : « _The source believes the new iBook line will be released during the next three months and speculates that they could be announced during AppleExpo opening keynote which takes place in Paris in September. Pricing should remain the same for all the three models._ »


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Oui mais cela serait en partie logique de presenter des ibooks a l'apple expo puisque les premiers mac intel je pense que ca sera les ibooks avec les processeurs Yonah . Enfin c'est ce que j'en pense personnellement


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2005)

Yonah doit seulement arriver au premier trimestre 2006. Si tout va bien, parce qu'il sera fabriqué avec un nouveau procédé 65 nm.  





Page du Yonah sur endian.net, remise à jour régulièrement, avec plein de liens.


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Yonah doit seulement arriver au premier trimestre 2006. Si tout va bien, parce qu'il sera fabriqué avec un nouveau procédé 65 nm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui oui je suis bien ce processeur et comme tu le dis il doit arriver au premier trimestre 2006 ce qui colle parfaitement a un ibook Intel en juin 2006 !!!


----------



## Pierrou (25 Juin 2005)

Si l'iBook est mis à jour le 7 juillet, ce sera vraiment un coup de bol pour moi


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Si l'iBook est mis à jour le 7 juillet, ce sera vraiment un coup de bol pour moi



Je suis actuellement ruiné  ça ne ferait que me mettre mal a l'aise  a moins que je gagne au loto, qui sait.


----------



## akton (25 Juin 2005)

est ce que l'on approche pas bientot de la date possible de la maj du powerbook?? La dernière, je crois, était en janvier? 

 Parce qu'avec le temps qui passe et mon budget qui augmente je pense que je vais ptete me tourner vers le powerbook si ça continue.

  Je reviens sur les fautes d'orthographe 2 secondes: perso, il m'arrive d'en faire assez souvent, je l'avoue. Par contre en L, en faire autant dans la même phrase, qui plus est en conjugaison de base, me semble quelques peu affolant pour l'avenir.


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> est ce que l'on approche pas bientot de la date possible de la maj du powerbook?? La dernière, je crois, était en janvier?
> 
> Parce qu'avec le temps qui passe et mon budget qui augmente je pense que je vais ptete me tourner vers le powerbook si ça continue.
> 
> Je reviens sur les fautes d'orthographe 2 secondes: perso, il m'arrive d'en faire assez souvent, je l'avoue. Par contre en L, en faire autant dans la même phrase, qui plus est en conjugaison de base, me semble quelques peu affolant pour l'avenir.



C'est sûrement le fait que je tape très vite sur l'ordi parcequ'en cours rassure toi j'en fait pas autant ^^


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Si l'iBook est mis à jour le 7 juillet, ce sera vraiment un coup de bol pour moi





Pourquoi ?


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?



Il aura son bac et il pourra dire "Papa Maman, j'ai mon bac vous me faite un petit cadeau "

En résumé de résumé ^^


----------



## mikoo (25 Juin 2005)

Images du site Applele.com 
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

les lecteurs de carte sur le coté font moche non ?  Et bouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhh l'autocollant intel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

Dans mes signets, apele est classé "site humoristique".


----------



## Pierrou (25 Juin 2005)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Il aura son bac et il pourra dire "Papa Maman, j'ai mon bac vous me faite un petit cadeau "
> 
> En résumé de résumé ^^


Meeeuuuuhhh !!  
C'est pour mes études


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Meeeuuuuhhh !!
> C'est pour mes études



Du moment que t'es convaincu  en tout cas les images sont alléchantes


----------



## touna (25 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Images du site Applele.com
> Qu'en pensez vous?


c'est moche, et le lecteur de CD externe :sick: 
c'est une blague j'espere??


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Meeeuuuuhhh !!
> C'est pour mes études





Et pour avoir tes photos des soirées sous le bras ?


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Images du site Applele.com
> Qu'en pensez vous?



Trèèèèèèèèèèèèèès moche! Trop carré, limite trop petit.  Y a un autocollant pas bô et puis je ne comprends pas cette volonté de mettre un lecteur de cartes sur un ordinateur...  bref... j'aime pô.   

A.


----------



## Pierrou (25 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Et pour avoir tes photos des soirées sous le bras ?


Oui bon aussi oui, rhooooo ...... :rose:


----------



## twk (25 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon aussi oui, rhooooo ...... :rose:



Tu va en avoir beaucoup a stocker après les résultats du bac


----------



## Kerri (26 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Trèèèèèèèèèèèèèès moche! Trop carré, limite trop petit. Y a un autocollant pas bô et puis je ne comprends pas cette volonté de mettre un lecteur de cartes sur un ordinateur... bref... j'aime pô.
> 
> A.


sisi ça peut être pratique un lecteur de cartes

sinon je pense que y'aura forcément un lecteur cd interne 

un truc que je me demande: ces nouveaux macs seront compatibles mac&se pour ix86, mais quid des claviers? les claviers apple sont disposés différemment des pcs et ont une touche pomme et pas windows
en outre il faudrait que le trackpad offre le clic droit pour que la machine soit pleinement fonctionelle sous les différents systèmes existant actuellement sur pcs (windows, linux,...)


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juin 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> sisi ça peut être pratique un lecteur de cartes


Ça _peut_. Que fais-je si j'utilise une carte non reconnue par le lecteur? 



			
				Kerri a dit:
			
		

> un truc que je me demande: ces nouveaux macs seront compatibles mac&se pour ix86, mais quid des claviers? les claviers apple sont disposés différemment des pcs et ont une touche pomme et pas windows
> en outre il faudrait que le trackpad offre le clic droit pour que la machine soit pleinement fonctionelle sous les différents systèmes existant actuellement sur pcs (windows, linux,...)


Euuuh... ce n'est pas parce que les machines vont tourner sous x86 que paf on va leur coller windows et autres dessus... ça restera des machines faites pour faire tourner X donc avec un clavier fait pour.
Et puis ce n'est pas le dessin sur les touches qui font la touche...   


A.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ça _peut_. Que fais-je si j'utilise une carte non reconnue par le lecteur?
> 
> 
> Euuuh... ce n'est pas parce que les machines vont tourner sous x86 que paf on va leur coller windows et autres dessus... ça restera des machines faites pour faire tourner X donc avec un clavier fait pour.
> ...



Un truc : windows xp reconnait déjà nos claviers Apple. La touche Pomme devent par exemple la touche windows. XP cherche dans sa base de périphériques et trouve "Clavier Apple" et l'installe en toute transparence.


----------



## Kerri (26 Juin 2005)

> Ça peut. Que fais-je si j'utilise une carte non reconnue par le lecteur?


ben tu prends un lecteur externe :lol:


> Euuuh... ce n'est pas parce que les machines vont tourner sous x86 que paf on va leur coller windows et autres dessus... ça restera des machines faites pour faire tourner X donc avec un clavier fait pour.


 si justement! ces machines, si elles sont vendues à prix équivalent aux configurations pcs "classiques" auront un avantage: elles pourront faire tourner 1 OS de plus! donc quitte à prendre un pc, autant en prendre un apple s'il vaut le même prix



> Et puis ce n'est pas le dessin sur les touches qui font la touche...


oui mais ce n'est pas la seul différence: il y a aussi ctrl qui n'est pas placé pareil,...


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juin 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> ben tu prends un lecteur externe :lol:


Et bien justement, donc j'ai un emplacement qui ne sert vraiment à rien... cqfd.



			
				Kerri a dit:
			
		

> si justement! ces machines, si elles sont vendues à prix équivalent aux configurations pcs "classiques" auront un avantage: elles pourront faire tourner 1 OS de plus! donc quitte à prendre un pc, autant en prendre un apple s'il vaut le même prix


Certes, maisl il faudrait vraiment qu'Apple soit tombé bien bas pour vendre une machine qui fasse tourner tous les systèmes. Apple n'a pas vocation à être un constructeur de pc sous windows...



			
				Kerri a dit:
			
		

> oui mais ce n'est pas la seul différence: il y a aussi ctrl qui n'est pas placé pareil,...


Ah? Et bien raison de plus pour ne pas transformer un mac en machine pour Windows. 

A.


----------



## Pierrou (26 Juin 2005)

Et si on revenait au sujet initial ? 
 Il sort quand ce putain de nouvel iBook ?????? 
:rateau:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et si on revenait au sujet initial ?
> Il sort quand ce putain de nouvel iBook ??????
> :rateau:





Euh le 7  ?


----------



## macxe (26 Juin 2005)

moi il me tarde pas qu'il sorte, sinon plus de rumeurs c'est triste quand même...


----------



## kanako (27 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> moi il me tarde pas qu'il sorte, sinon plus de rumeurs c'est triste quand même...



euh... ouai
en même temps on pourra toujours rumeurer (euh ?!) sur la prochaine mise à jour ! 

kanako


----------



## desty_nova (27 Juin 2005)

ben si l'ibook sort vous pourrez toujours vous rabattre sur le powerbook pour les rumeurs.


----------



## macxe (27 Juin 2005)

oui c'est sur. Bon j'ai beau scruter le vendeur TNT dans ma rue il n'arrive pas !! Il se cache !


----------



## twk (27 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et si on revenait au sujet initial ?
> Il sort quand ce putain de nouvel iBook ??????
> :rateau:



Ton message passe totalement inaperçu


----------



## Pierrou (27 Juin 2005)

Ben ouais je sais, c'est ça la classe  
tu peux pas comprendre :rateau:


----------



## locheux (27 Juin 2005)

Au moins ca a le merite de recentrer le "débat"


----------



## misterapple (27 Juin 2005)

J'achete cette semaine après le dernier jour du brevet!!  
Un iBook ou un eMac (tant pis pour la portabilité)
c'est bon je file réviser


----------



## touna (27 Juin 2005)

misterapple a dit:
			
		

> J'achete cette semaine après le dernier jour du brevet!!
> Un iBook ou un eMac (tant pis pour la portabilité)
> c'est bon je file réviser


réviser le brevet?????       :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 
ça sert a rien et en plus c'est trop facile de l'avoir :love:


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

touna a dit:
			
		

> réviser le brevet?????       :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:
> ça sert a rien et en plus c'est trop facile de l'avoir :love:





Vas y en tongue comme Avril !!!


----------



## macxe (27 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est sur. Bon j'ai beau scruter le vendeur TNT dans ma rue il n'arrive pas !! Il se cache !



le vendeur est venu à 10h10 et il dit qu'il a vu personne chez moi 

j'étais là!!!!!!!!!!!!! ils savent pas sonner??


----------



## misterapple (27 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Vas y en tongue comme Avril !!!


Les tongues avec la mobylette, c'est pas trop conseillé


----------



## Gregg (27 Juin 2005)

misterapple a dit:
			
		

> Les tongues avec la mobylette, c'est pas trop conseillé




J 'été dans un college privée catho et je suis venu ainsi ct fun  :love:


----------



## pim (28 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> le vendeur est venu à 10h10 et il dit qu'il a vu personne chez moi
> 
> j'étais là!!!!!!!!!!!!! ils savent pas sonner??



C'est bon, tu es mûr pour aller rejoindre l'intéressante et assez effrayante discussion sur TNT :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80120

Bon courage avec TNT


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

TNT ca a l'effet d'une bombe quand vous etes pas la ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> TNT ca a l'effet d'une * blonde* quand vous etes pas la ...


----------



## kanako (28 Juin 2005)

wah ! c'est dingue ça, le sujet s'eppuise (enfin) après 37 pages, on a plus rien à se dire ?  ch'est triste cha !

miao
kanako

PS : p't-être que c'est pour cet aprème la mise à jour ? (on peut toujours rêver, on avait si bien commencé...)


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

>





En manque de blonde Francaise ?


----------



## misterapple (28 Juin 2005)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> wah ! c'est dingue ça, le sujet s'eppuise (enfin) après 37 pages, on a plus rien à se dire ?  ch'est triste cha !
> 
> miao
> kanako
> ...



Moi je touve sa plutot convivial


----------



## HoNNiX (28 Juin 2005)

applestore fermé


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Store Americain pas fermé


----------



## Macintosheux (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Store Americain pas fermé


Maintenant si  
(j'ai décidé de te contredire aujourd'hui  )


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant si
> (j'ai décidé de te contredire aujourd'hui  )





Ah bon qu'aujourd'hui ?


----------



## HoNNiX (28 Juin 2005)

mais y'a quand même quelque chose ........


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

HoNNiX a dit:
			
		

> mais y'a quand même quelque chose ........





Oui l'apple store de fermé


----------



## HoNNiX (28 Juin 2005)

ah bah oui je te faisait confiance mais je viens de vérifier et fermé aussi


----------



## Macintosheux (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon qu'aujourd'hui ?


Je t'ai déjà embêté ? :mouais: 
Je ne m'en souviens plus en tout cas !

Bon : nouveaux iPod !!!


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai déjà embêté ? :mouais:
> Je ne m'en souviens plus en tout cas !
> 
> Bon : nouveaux iPod !!!





va voir sur le store Américain , il est pas encore a jour  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Prions mes frères, prions.


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Prions mes frères, prions.





Qui steeve ? :mouais:


----------



## Macintosheux (28 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> va voir sur le store Américain , il est pas encore a jour  :mouais:


Oui, mais il a réouvert une demi seconde, et on a pu voir l'image d'entête : nouveaux iPod, maintenant avec écran couleur !


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il a réouvert une demi seconde, et on a pu voir l'image d'entête : nouveaux iPod, maintenant avec écran couleur !





Avec l'accent américain : " I Know !! " mais pourquoi pas des ibooks aussi ?  :rose:


----------



## HoNNiX (28 Juin 2005)

bon bah rien de nouveau pour les ibook


----------



## Kerri (28 Juin 2005)

mais si! maintenant que l'ipod c'est fait, qu'est-ce qu'ils vont annoncer le 7?

:smileyquiprietrèsfort: des ibook avec Pentium-m centrino, 2Go de ram, une gefforce 6600 mobility pour 999¤ l'ensemble


----------



## locheux (28 Juin 2005)

Au bout du compte c'est vrai que c'est pas mal pour la surprise du 7 juillet, mais je reste septique quand même, enfin bon on est dans le forum rumeur alors soyons un peu Rock n Roll


----------



## minime (28 Juin 2005)

Début juillet Apple risque de présenter autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> Nouveaux iBook semaine prochaine... c'est pas une rumeur.



c'etait le premier post... il est historique qd meme  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Juin 2005)

je comprend pas pourquoi on s'acharne sur ce topic ..


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juin 2005)

Quel est l'intérêt d'un nouvel iBook maintenant si c'est pour gagner qq mghz, un dd un peu plus gros et une carte un peu plus puissante ?

Vous croyez quand même pas qu'Apple va nous sortir un iBook du tonnerre maintenant alors qu'ils refont toutes les gammes l'année prochaine en Intel ?


----------



## Macintosheux (28 Juin 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Quel est l'intérêt d'un nouvel iBook maintenant si c'est pour gagner qq mghz, un dd un peu plus gros et une carte un peu plus puissante ?


Eh bien, gagner qq mghz, un dd un peu plus gros et une carte un peu plus puissante


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juin 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, gagner qq mghz, un dd un peu plus gros et une carte un peu plus puissante


 
Nah c'est malin   t'as très bien compris la question


----------



## nTuX (28 Juin 2005)

personellement ce que j'attends pour acheter un ibook c'est une carte graphique compatible quartz extreme, parce que la ram, le disque dur peuvent être remplacés, et le processeur est assez puissant je trouve.

ALLEZ STEEVOU ! Mets nous une gf5200 ou radeon 9600 sil te plait ! (bon en même temps je crache pas sur quelques mhz et mo en plus, hein )


----------



## kanako (28 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'etait le premier post... il est historique qd meme  :love:



ah oui c'est vrai !!
merci à toi sponge-bob !!
tu as ouvert un topic mythique !!


----------



## mikoo (28 Juin 2005)

Je sens que si cette mise a jour de l'ibook tarde jusqu'en septembre je vais ouvrir une cellule-d'accompagnement-psychologique-dans-l'attente-d'un-nouvel-ibook!    :rateau:


----------



## Kerri (28 Juin 2005)

faudrait lui envoyer un mail pour lui rapeller: il doit bien avoir d'autres infos pour nous


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juin 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Quel est l'intérêt d'un nouvel iBook maintenant si c'est pour gagner qq mghz, un dd un peu plus gros et une carte un peu plus puissante ?
> 
> Vous croyez quand même pas qu'Apple va nous sortir un iBook du tonnerre maintenant alors qu'ils refont toutes les gammes l'année prochaine en Intel ?



Non seulement je le crois, mais je l'espère.
Car on est dans un monde de fous et il faut de la nouveauté régulièrement (la dernière mise à jour de l'iPod en est un exemple).
Et puis je crois en cette idée que pour faciliter la transition vers Intel, ils préfèreront changer la coque tant qu'on est en ppc.

A.


----------



## saturnin (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je sens que si cette mise a jour de l'ibook tarde jusqu'en septembre je vais ouvrir une cellule-d'accompagnement-psychologique-dans-l'attente-d'un-nouvel-ibook!   :rateau:



On est tous là pour toi!


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement je le crois, mais je l'espère.
> Car on est dans un monde de fous et il faut de la nouveauté régulièrement (la dernière mise à jour de l'iPod en est un exemple).
> Et puis je crois en cette idée que pour faciliter la transition vers Intel, ils préfèreront changer la coque tant qu'on est en ppc.
> 
> A.




Oui , il retarde bien l'echeance pour un ibook du feu de D.ieu a l'apple Expo


----------



## saturnin (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui , il retarde bien l'echeance pour un ibook du feu de D.ieu a l'apple Expo



Ca serait genial.

Ou alors il retarde l'échéance pour un truc tout ce qui aura de plus classique.


----------



## noche84 (29 Juin 2005)

Les deux sonc possible... Mais ce qui est sur c'est qu'un changement de design n'arrive pas forcement avec un nouveau processeur ( et vice versa )... l'iBook actuel n'a change qu'a 900Mhz d'ailleurs la je suis sur un iBook G3 900Mhz... puis ils ont refait un G4 800Mhz apres... Donc on peut tres bien avoir un nouveau design en Septembre avec un PPC a l'interieur... De toute facon il est evident que l'on attendra pas jusqu'en Juin au mieux pour avoir un nouvel iBook...

Et pour ce qui est du processeur suffisant... Il est bien mais j'aimerais m'acheter un ibook avec un processeur supperieur au 1,25Ghz de l'iMac de mon pere qui a 2 ans si je me decide a passer commande... Alors bon... 1,25Ghz... C'est l'ibook ok mais bon, ca commence a dater comme processeur, il faudrait passer au stade supperieur


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (29 Juin 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> personellement ce que j'attends pour acheter un ibook c'est une carte graphique compatible quartz extreme, parce que la ram, le disque dur peuvent être remplacés, et le processeur est assez puissant je trouve.
> 
> ALLEZ STEEVOU ! Mets nous une gf5200 ou radeon 9600 sil te plait ! (bon en même temps je crache pas sur quelques mhz et mo en plus, hein )


 
tu veux dire que quartz 2D va etre activé avec la 10.4.2 et que de la meme maniere que l'effet goutte d'eau ne marche pas sur ibook ben quartz 2d ne marchera pas non plus ? ARGH ..

_d'un autre coté ca sert a quoi ? _


----------



## nTuX (29 Juin 2005)

vu que les effets de quartz extreme (goute d'eau entre autres) ne sont pas supportés materiellement par l'ibook, pas de goute d'eau pour l'ibook (a moins qu'un support logiciel soit prévu avec un patch ?)

alors c'est sûr que l'absence de l'effet goute d'eau n'est pas très pénalisante, mais le probleme est plus général, parce que vu que la carte graphique ne supporte pas core image à 100%, l'ibook risque d'être pénalisé dans l'avenir (quand les effets seront utilisés généralement par les développeurs) et quitte à acheter un ordinateur, autant ne pas en acheter un qui est déja dépassé


----------



## gvibrac (29 Juin 2005)

> alors c'est sûr que l'absence de l'effet goute d'eau n'est pas très pénalisante, mais le probleme est plus général, parce que vu que la carte graphique ne supporte pas core image à 100%, l'ibook risque d'être pénalisé dans l'avenir



et le changement de processeur début 2006 sur les ibook, ça ne risque pas de pénalisé l'ibook qui va sortir 

Geoffroy


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est sûr que l'absence de l'effet goute d'eau n'est pas très pénalisante


 

mouai.. c'est essentielement pour ça que j'attent la màj


----------



## Coop' (29 Juin 2005)

Je suis avec vous   j'attends le nouvel ibook  J'espère que Steeve ne nous aura pas oublié en septembre


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement je le crois, mais je l'espère.
> Car on est dans un monde de fous et il faut de la nouveauté régulièrement (la dernière mise à jour de l'iPod en est un exemple).
> Et puis je crois en cette idée que pour faciliter la transition vers Intel, ils préfèreront changer la coque tant qu'on est en ppc.
> 
> A.


 
Pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi :

- la mise à jour de l'iPod n'a rien d'extraordinaire, c'est juste l'ipod photo qui remplace le 4G n&b

- Intel = nouveau processeur = nouvelle architecture de carte mère = nouveau design. Je ne pense pas que l'iBook changera de design avant. A moins qu'Apple veuille une transition plus "douce" mais ça va couter un max de designer un iBook 2 fois en 1 an / 1.5 an


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juin 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi :
> 
> - la mise à jour de l'iPod n'a rien d'extraordinaire, c'est juste l'ipod photo qui remplace le 4G n&b
> 
> - Intel = nouveau processeur = nouvelle architecture de carte mère = nouveau design. Je ne pense pas que l'iBook changera de design avant. A moins qu'Apple veuille une transition plus "douce" mais ça va couter un max de designer un iBook 2 fois en 1 an / 1.5 an


 
En effet, la màj de l'iPod n'a rien de transcendant, mais c'est une occasion de dire "a y est y a du nouveau", ce qui suffit.

Pour l'iBook, je vais me répéter, mais je pense vraiment qu'il n'y a pas d'intérêt à tout changer d'un coup, car ce ferait trop justement d'un coup. Cela pourrait donner l'impression pour le vieux Maciste (dont Apple se fiche un peu il est vrai) de n'avoir un ordinateur qui n'est plus un mac.
Changer le design puis plus tard y mettre un nouveau processeur permet de dire "vous voyez une chtite màj de rien du tout", tout se fait dans la continuité.  

A.


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> En effet, la màj de l'iPod n'a rien de transcendant, mais c'est une occasion de dire "a y est y a du nouveau", ce qui suffit.
> 
> Pour l'iBook, je vais me répéter, mais je pense vraiment qu'il n'y a pas d'intérêt à tout changer d'un coup, car ce ferait trop justement d'un coup. Cela pourrait donner l'impression pour le vieux Maciste (dont Apple se fiche un peu il est vrai) de n'avoir un ordinateur qui n'est plus un mac.
> Changer le design puis plus tard y mettre un nouveau processeur permet de dire "vous voyez une chtite màj de rien du tout", tout se fait dans la continuité.
> ...


 
Oui sauf que comme je disais processeur différent = architecture de carte mère différente

Donc  problèmes techniques pour conserver le même look entre un iBook PPC et un iBook Intel ...


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juin 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Oui sauf que comme je disais processeur différent = architecture de carte mère différente
> 
> Donc problèmes techniques pour conserver le même look entre un iBook PPC et un iBook Intel ...


 
Ah vouais... oups j'avais lu trop vite:rose: 
Mais ils peuvent tout de même trouver un design qui conviendrait aux deux...

A.


----------



## iota (29 Juin 2005)

Salut.



			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Oui sauf que comme je disais processeur différent = architecture de carte mère différente
> Donc  problèmes techniques pour conserver le même look entre un iBook PPC et un iBook Intel ...


Pour conserver les mêmes dimensions et l'emplacement des aérations je veux bien... mais en ce qui concerne le design général (coque blanche et plastique gris) je vois pas en quoi le changement de processeur ne permet pas de conserver le même look.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> Pour conserver les mêmes dimensions et l'emplacement des aérations je veux bien... mais en ce qui concerne le design général (coque blanche et plastique gris) je vois pas en quoi le changement de processeur ne permet pas de conserver le même look.
> ...


 
je disais que ça créait des problèmes techniques (=coût) j'ai jamais dit qu'ils étaient insurmontables


----------



## nTuX (29 Juin 2005)

Nouveau mac mini ? sur macbidouille

peut être un espoir pour l'ibook ? :love:


----------



## kikimac (29 Juin 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau mac mini ? sur macbidouille
> 
> peut être un espoir pour l'ibook ? :love:



Ouais je vois bien la rev de l'ibook dans la foulée du mini

avec evolution en Geforce 5200
512 ram
DD plus gros ?
Bluetooth
Evolution de frequence ?? non sinon le power book devient moins interessant (sauf la Carte graphique)


----------



## Coop' (29 Juin 2005)

*croisage de doigts*


----------



## locheux (29 Juin 2005)

au risque de me prendre un vent, mais je la vois bien aussi la Maj de l'ibook si nouveau mac mini il y a


----------



## nTuX (29 Juin 2005)

ca pourrait pas être ça l'annonce du 7 juillet ?


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juin 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> ca pourrait pas être ça l'annonce du 7 juillet ?


 

Non le 7 Apple annonce que depuis le tout début, une version d'OS X tournant sur gameboy a été développée en secret ...


----------



## nTuX (29 Juin 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Non le 7 Apple annonce que depuis le tout début, une version d'OS X tournant sur gameboy a été développée en secret ...



... le fameux "just in case" scenario


----------



## kikimac (29 Juin 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Non le 7 Apple annonce que depuis le tout début, une version d'OS X tournant sur gameboy a été développée en secret ...



Non le 7, apple anonce que les iMacs G5 ne font plus de bruit !!!!!


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juin 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau mac mini ? sur macbidouille
> 
> peut être un espoir pour l'ibook ? :love:


 
:mouais: Mouais pas très sérieux MacB sur ce coup ... une info ça se recoupe, la c'est pire qu'une rumeur ...


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juin 2005)

Taboulet04 sur nos forums vient de commander un iBook. Il a été voir le statut de sa commande et a été surpris d'y lire:J'ai une commande en cours sur l'Apple Store.

IBOOKG4 14/1.33GHZ/512/80G/CMD/F
Est. Build On or before 10/07/2005
*Replaced with new product*

​Et voilà


----------



## Salmanazar8 (29 Juin 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Taboulet04 sur nos forums vient de commander un iBook. Il a été voir le statut de sa commande et a été surpris d'y lire:J'ai une commande en cours sur l'Apple Store.
> IBOOK14 1.33GHZ/512/80G/CMD/F
> Est. Build On or before 10/07/2005
> *Replaced with new product*
> ​Et voilà


c'est comme ça qu'on crée une rumeur


----------



## kikimac (29 Juin 2005)

Salmanazar8 a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme ça qu'on crée une rumeur



Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai envie d'y croire...


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juin 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai envie d'y croire...


 
Eh eh oui on a besoin de gens comme toi, il ne suffit pas de créer une rumeur pour qu'elle fonctionne il faut aussi des gesn qui y croient


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juin 2005)

oups désolé pour le double post :rose:


----------



## kikimac (29 Juin 2005)

Ben tu sais, je ne les crois pas toutes les rumeurs (intel... enfin bref) mais bon des fois ca fait du bien de rever... lol


----------



## pim (29 Juin 2005)

Sans vous décevoir, MacBidouille est pas très sérieux sur ce coup, parce que moi sur ma commande de Macmini 1,42 GHz y'a pas marqué ça du tout. C'est marqué Sent to Manufacturing, je l'invente pas car même un truc comme ça je ne sais pas le dire en anglais ;-)

Cliquez ci-dessous si vous voulez voir une véritable copie écran d'une commande de Macmini, et pas une vague imitation destinée à affoler les foules :





Je pense que le Macmini sera mis à jour à la rentrée, en même temps que l'iBook pour revenir sur le sujet. Et ces mises à jour ne vont rien bouleverser même si elles vont améliorer ces produits déjà fantastiques. Si vous avez besoin d'un iBook ou d'un Macmini, achetez, sinon attendez   

Mais bon je veux bien aussi avoir tort, et pas seulement pour rêver un peu...


----------



## Kerri (29 Juin 2005)

c'est le 1.2 qui est mis à jour, pas le gros na


----------



## saturnin (29 Juin 2005)

Moi j'en ai trop marre  j'en n'ai pas vraiment besoin dans l'immédiat, ça sera surtout en septembre octobre qu'il me le faudra, mais ça sera mon premier mac.
J'ai vraiment trop envie de l'avoir pour pouvoir fièrement l'exhiber devant mes potes, avec des sourires sur tous les visages autour de moi, des yeux grands ouverts, le passant de bras en bras, comme un bébé, comme ça avait été le cas avec mon ipod.


----------



## Kerri (29 Juin 2005)

me too; et puis bien connaitre le système avant de l'emmener à la fac pour les études, histoire que je passe pas 3 plombes à trouver comment on se connecte au wifi du campus ou autre


----------



## saturnin (29 Juin 2005)

Bien dit!!


----------



## Pierrou (29 Juin 2005)

Faudrait savoir, parce que j'ai bien failli aller acheter mon iBook cet aprem moi


----------



## AM28 (30 Juin 2005)

dis Mr Apple...  

si tu l'up-grades pas ton ibook tu peux peut-être faire baisser les prix ?


----------



## pim (30 Juin 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> dis Mr Apple...
> 
> si tu l'up-grades pas ton ibook tu peux peut-être faire baisser les prix ?



Moi, comme je l'ai dit aussi ailleurs, je pense que très bientôt l'ensemble des machines Apple auront 512 Mo de mémoire, car il me semble que c'est ce que promettais Steve Jobs lors d'une de ses présentation de Tiger.

Couplé à un disque à 5400 tr/min, ça pourrait faire une belle petite mise à jour 
 :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (30 Juin 2005)

Puis un disque dur de 40 ou 60 go ce serait le minimum


----------



## AM28 (30 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Puis un disque dur de 40 ou 60 go ce serait le minimum



Yep   

et tout ça (disque 60Go à 5400 tr/min + 512Mo de RAM) pour 899Euros, Mr Apple, pas la peine de tortiller du cul pour chier droit, voilà un bon package


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Puis un disque dur de 40 ou 60 go ce serait le minimum





Non 60 Go le minimum !!!!


----------



## nTuX (30 Juin 2005)

... et oubliez pas la gf5200 ou radeon 9600 !!!


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> ... et oubliez pas la gf5200 ou radeon 9600 !!!




On reve , on reve


----------



## Pierrou (30 Juin 2005)

Mouais, moi au pire tant que j'ai mes 512 de ram


----------



## AM28 (30 Juin 2005)

Mais y-a-t-il un chef de produit Apple I-book qui lit ce forum ???   

on vous donne tout là !   

z'avez plus qu'à les mettre dans les cartons et mettre les nouvelles étiquettes de prix !!!


----------



## mikoo (30 Juin 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> mettre les nouvelles étiquettes de prix !!!



D'ailleurs les prix vont-ils baisser ou stagner après la mise à jour de l'ibook ??


----------



## Gregg (30 Juin 2005)

Ils vont baisser comme a chaque mise a jour  . Regardes la baisse des prix depuis 5 ans


----------



## pim (30 Juin 2005)

Niveau évolution de prix, je conseille un beau graphique dû à un de nos membres :

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/311/si/iBook/what/allfields

C'est assez édifiant


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

Impressionant!!! vivement la nouvelle mise à jour alors...


----------



## AM28 (1 Juillet 2005)

Si l'on regarde la liste des meilleures ventes, trouvez-vous normal que le portable grand public d'Apple (j'ai nommé l'i-book   ) ne figure pas dans les 10 meilleures ventes du site alors que ce sont les portables grand public qui tirent aujourd'hui les ventes d'ordinateurs pour les particuliers ?   

Steve, mon garçon, soit raisonnable, rafraichit le i-book et les ventes repartiront comme en quarante !   

Meilleures ventes : 
iMac G5 
iPod mini 
Mac OS X Tiger 
iSight 
iPod shuffle 
SoundDock Offer 
JBL OnStage -30% 
Microsoft Office Student & Teacher 
PowerBook 
Mac mini


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (1 Juillet 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Meilleures ventes :
> iMac G5
> iPod mini
> Mac OS X Tiger
> ...


 
le mieux c'est qu'il y ait un produit M$


----------



## minime (1 Juillet 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on regarde la liste des meilleures ventes, trouvez-vous normal que le portable grand public d'Apple (j'ai nommé l'i-book   ) ne figure pas dans les 10 meilleures ventes du site alors que ce sont les portables grand public qui tirent aujourd'hui les ventes d'ordinateurs pour les particuliers ?



On peut voir les choses différemment, il n'y a que trois machines là, et ce classement, en admettant qu'il soit réaliste, ne concerne que les ventes directes sur l'Apple store.

Sur les deux derniers trimestres connus les ventes d'iBook atteignent des niveaux historiques : 271.000 puis 251.000, soit le meilleur résultat jamais enregistré par cette gamme, et le 2e meilleur résultat (à égalité avec le 4e trimestre 2001).

Année fiscale : ventes iBook
2000 : 545.000
2001 : 596.000
2002 : 677.000
2003 : 646.000
2004 : 880.000
2005 : 522.000 <- en 2 trimestres seulement !

De toute manière on ne va pas passer de deux révisions par an (avril ou mai, puis octobre ou novembre) à zéro révision. On devrait quand même en voir une dans la seconde moitié de l'année.


----------



## iota (1 Juillet 2005)

Salut.

Si l'iBook est mis à jour avec un processeur intel en Juin 2006 on peut penser que Apple fera une mise à jour intermédiaire de l'iBook.
La dernière mise à jour ayant eu lieu en Octobre 2004, on peut penser qu'Apple va choisir une date au mileu de l'interval Octobre 2004 à Juin 2006 (soit vers Aout 2005) pour une éventuelle mise à jour de l'iBook.

@+
iota


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Juillet 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Si l'iBook est mis à jour avec un processeur intel en Juin 2006
> @+
> iota


 
Elle vient d'ou cette info ?


----------



## minime (1 Juillet 2005)

Apple devrait déjà avoir un ou deux modèles équipés de processeurs Intel avant juin 2006, ou à la limite en juin 2006 (cf keynote « _But starting next year we will begin introducing Macs with Intel processors in them and over time these transitions will again occur. So when we meet here again this time next year, our plan is to be shipping Macs with Intel processors by then&#8230;_»). Donc oui, ils pourraient recoller de cette manière.

Entre août et octobre : màj PPC, puis entre avril et juin : màj Intel.


----------



## Gregg (1 Juillet 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Si l'iBook est mis à jour avec un processeur intel en Juin 2006 on peut penser que Apple fera une mise à jour intermédiaire de l'iBook.
> La dernière mise à jour ayant eu lieu en Octobre 2004, on peut penser qu'Apple va choisir une date au mileu de l'interval Octobre 2004 à Juin 2006 (soit vers Aout 2005) pour une éventuelle mise à jour de l'iBook.
> ...





Je suis pas d'accord pourquoi Apple sortirait l'ibook en août 2005 sachant qu'on a l'apple expo le 20 septembre ?


----------



## minime (1 Juillet 2005)

Ça dépend sans doute de l'ampleur de la mise à jour :

- Màj du boitier et/ou écrans pour soutenir les ventes PPC, et à condition que les prochains portables de 2006 puissent réutiliser tout ça -> keynote
- Màj mineure en attendant 2006 -> communiqué de presse.


----------



## apple_attitude (1 Juillet 2005)

personnellement je ne pense pas qu'apple attende septembre pour la mise à jour. La rentrée ayant eu lieu, les étudiants auront, si il n'y a pas de mise à jour déjà acheté leur ordinateur portable chez les concurents PC. Je pense donc à une mise à jour la semaine prochaine au plus tard. Avant les départs en vacances. Voilà


----------



## iota (1 Juillet 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Elle vient d'ou cette info ?


C'est pas une info... c'est une supposition qui entraine un raisonnement ...
Je dis juste que *SI* un iBook équipé d'un intel est présenté en juin 2006 alors... (voir le post plus haut pour le reste de la supposition ).

@+
iota


----------



## pim (1 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas d'accord pourquoi Apple sortirait l'ibook en août 2005 sachant qu'on a l'apple expo le 20 septembre ?



Si c'est juste pour une upgrade de la carte graphique, un disque plus gros et une légère augmentation de la fréquence du processeur, y'a pas besoin d'une keynote pour annoncer ça.

En août c'est juste à temps pour la rentrée... À condition que la disponibilité suive derrière !

Mais en même temps, si ils ne présentent rien à Paris, il ne vont pas le faire en octobre, ça ferait genre "Attendez ! On a oublié de vous présenter quelque chose à Paris !", non ?


----------



## AM28 (1 Juillet 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend sans doute de l'ampleur de la mise à jour :
> 
> - Màj du boitier et/ou écrans pour soutenir les ventes PPC, et à condition que les prochains portables de 2006 puissent réutiliser tout ça -> keynote
> - Màj mineure en attendant 2006 -> communiqué de presse.



Je pense que le changement de boitier/design aura lieu lors du passage au processeur Intel. Il s'agit d'un changement majeur à l'intérieur, il faut donc que cela se voit aussi à l'extérieur. Ce serait stupide de dévoiler le nouveau design i-book avant la révolution qu'est le passage au processeur Intel.

Et puis petit avis perso, je le trouve encore très beau l'i-book tel qu'il est maintenant !

(juste la RAM à doubler, la carte graphique à améliorer et la capa du disque à double... et le prix à baisser !)


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Juillet 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le changement de boitier/design aura lieu lors du passage au processeur Intel. Il s'agit d'un changement majeur à l'intérieur, il faut donc que cela se voit aussi à l'extérieur. Ce serait stupide de dévoiler le nouveau design i-book avant la révolution qu'est le passage au processeur Intel.



Imho, je ne pense pas du tout que ce serait stupide de changer le design avant le processeur, car cela permettrait une transition en douceur. Changer tout d'un coup et les utilisateurs seront à la limite de se demander si c'est bien un mac qu'ils ont acheté. En changeant par étape on donne un coup de fouet aux ventes et on se débarasse des stocks de ppc. Ensuite on fait passer l'installation de l'intel comme une simple mise à jour, pas un boulversement.

A.

_J'ai un peu changé ma dernière phrase qui était peu compréhensible comme vous le constaterez au post suivant... Sinon je vois qu'il faut perséver pour qu'une idée soit remarquée... doit faire 3 fois que je dis la même chose sur ce thread.  _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Imho, je ne pense pas du tout que ce serait stupide de changer le design avant le processeur, car cela permettrait une transition en douceur. Changer tout d'un coup et les utilisateurs seront à la limite de se demander si c'est bien un mac qu'ils ont acheté. En changeant par étape on donne un coup de fouet aux ventes et on se débarasse des stocks de ppc et une fois on fait passer par la suite l'installation de l'intel comme une simple mise à jour, pas un boulversement.
> 
> A.


 

+1


----------



## AM28 (1 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Imho, je ne pense pas du tout que ce serait stupide de changer le design avant le processeur, car cela permettrait une transition en douceur. Changer tout d'un coup et les utilisateurs seront à la limite de se demander si c'est bien un mac qu'ils ont acheté. En changeant par étape on donne un coup de fouet aux ventes et on se débarasse des stocks de ppc et une fois on fait passer par la suite l'installation de l'intel comme une simple mise à jour, pas un boulversement.
> 
> A.



Discussion intéressante !  

Je pense qu'au contraire la plupart des acheteurs d'i-book (produit de conquète) ne savent pas quelle est l'origine du processeur à l'intérieur de leur Apple (je ne parle pas des acheteurs de Power Mac ou de Power book). La seule chose qu'ils savent c'est que les Apple sont 1) Beaux 2) Faciles à utiliser 3) le système ne les laissera pas en rade.

Donc pour ce segment de marché là le passage IBM -> Intel ne créera même pas d'état d'âme.

L'association des puissances de communication Apple + Intel sera énorme et je doute qu'Intel n'ait pas envie de faire savoir que les futurs I-book Apple sont Intel inside... Et Apple a lui aussi tout intérêt à bénéficier de la renommée d'Intel sur le grand public (les gens râlent après Windows, pas après Intel).

Pour finir, quelque chose de nouveau se voit mieux dans un emballage nouveau.

Voilà, je défend un point de vue volontariste, tourné vers l'avenir, ...  

L'autre solution me parait vraiment conservatrice et frileuse ...


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Juillet 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> Discussion intéressante !
> 
> Je pense qu'au contraire la plupart des acheteurs d'i-book (produit de conquète) ne savent pas quelle est l'origine du processeur à l'intérieur de leur Apple (je ne parle pas des acheteurs de Power Mac ou de Power book). La seule chose qu'ils savent c'est que les Apple sont 1) Beaux 2) Faciles à utiliser 3) le système ne les laissera pas en rade.
> 
> ...



Merci!

En même temps, pas mal de macusers savent qu'Apple était pro-ppc à fond... et même si au final cela ne changera rien (enfin j'espère ou alors plus de puissance), cela leur fait bizarre de se dire qu'ils ont un intel inside... 
Mais c'est vrai qu'Apple ne se préoccupe guère de ses fans...
Et garder le même design n'empêche pas une campagne de tous les diables sur le changement de proceseur... Enfin à voir... du moment qu'ils ne nous mettent pas l'autocollant intel sur le mac ou le logo avec sa sonnerie à la fin des pubs...

A.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> moment qu'ils ne nous mettent pas l'autocollant intel sur le mac ou le logo avec sa sonnerie à la fin des pubs...


 

pas d'autocollant c'est quasiment certain car c'est une des clauses de l'accord intel-apple (j'ai lu ça dans avosmacs ou svm mac il me semble  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> (les gens râlent après Windows, pas après Intel).



mais certains font l'almalgame.... si si   

qui est en train de se foutre de la geule de ma, möman....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> mais certains font l'almalgame.... si si
> 
> qui est en train de se foutre de la geule de ma, möman....


 
Faut dire qu'il ont travaillés ensemble pour que les consomateurs pensent:

informatique--> PC : Windows --> intel inside=Bien !


----------



## kertruc (1 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Imho, je ne pense pas du tout que ce serait stupide de changer le design avant le processeur, car cela permettrait une transition en douceur. Changer tout d'un coup et les utilisateurs seront à la limite de se demander si c'est bien un mac qu'ils ont acheté. En changeant par étape on donne un coup de fouet aux ventes et on se débarasse des stocks de ppc. Ensuite on fait passer l'installation de l'intel comme une simple mise à jour, pas un boulversement.
> 
> A.
> 
> _J'ai un peu changé ma dernière phrase qui était peu compréhensible comme vous le constaterez au post suivant... Sinon je vois qu'il faut perséver pour qu'une idée soit remarquée... doit faire 3 fois que je dis la même chose sur ce thread.  _



j'ai eu peur !! J'ai cru que c'est moi qui devenait fou !!   

Edit : ouauh ! je suis devenu membre d'élite !!!
Je vais avoir droit à un gilet pare balles ?


----------



## mikoo (1 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Imho, je ne pense pas du tout que ce serait stupide de changer le design avant le processeur, car cela permettrait une transition en douceur.  [/I]



L'ibook G3 avait changé de design (passé au blanc) après les palourdes sans qu'il n'y ait un changement de processeur... (car l'ibook G4 a globalement le même design)
Donc, j'espère vivement que la prochaine mise à jour aura un nouveau design   , ça permettera de booster encore plus les ventes et de faire la transition vers intel incognito pour le grand public.


----------



## minime (1 Juillet 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> Je pense donc à une mise à jour la semaine prochaine au plus tard. Avant les départs en vacances. Voilà



Les dates de révision de certains modèles sont influencés par le calendrier des achats du secteur éducation, mais pas le calendrier des particuliers, étudiants ou parents, plutôt celui des établissements scolaires (grosses commandes, Apple a parfois des contrats de plusieurs centaines de machines). Et ils ne commandent pas des ordis comme ça pour le lendemain, ils s'y prennent très tôt en prévision de l'année scolaire suivante. Donc Apple met à jour encore plus tôt. Les mises à jour de l'eMac ont lieu une fois par an dès le printemps, et l'une des mises à jour de l'iBook a également lieu à cette époque, en avril ou mai.

L'eMac a encore une fois été revu début mai, mais concernant l'iBook une màj en juillet serait peut-être trop tardive pour vraiment coller au marché de l'éducation.



			
				Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Imho, je ne pense pas du tout que ce serait stupide de changer le design avant le processeur, car cela permettrait une transition en douceur.



Je trouve ça intéressant aussi, qu'on y croit ou pas. C'est pas toi qui avait émis l'idée, quelque part dans ce thread ?

Si Apple pouvait faire une mise à jour PPC vraiment séduisante (avec un truc nouveau, des écrans ou autre) ça arrangerait leurs affaires. Mais dans ce cas il faudrait surement réutiliser ce design pour l'iBook suivant. Ils ne vont pas investir l'argent nécessaire à un redesign pour seulement 6 mois, puis recommencer. Je ne sais pas si cette solution serait possible, mais ce serait un superbe casse-tête pour Jonathan Ive et les ingénieurs d'Apple.


----------



## Pitchoune (1 Juillet 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple pouvait faire une mise à jour PPC vraiment séduisante (avec un truc nouveau, des écrans ou autre) ça arrangerait leurs affaires. Mais dans ce cas il faudrait surement réutiliser ce design pour l'iBook suivant. Ils ne vont pas investir l'argent nécessaire à un redesign pour seulement 6 mois, puis recommencer. Je ne sais pas si cette solution serait possible, mais ce serait un superbe casse-tête pour Jonathan Ive et les ingénieurs d'Apple.



Je pense aussi qu'il est possible que le re-design de l'ibook se fasse avant les nouveaux processeurs. Quand on pense aux ibooks actuels, ils ont hérité de ce design tout d'abord avec les anciens G3 (celui que j'ai en ce moment d'ailleurs) et ont évolué en G4 par la suite toujours avec le même design...


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Juillet 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ça intéressant aussi, qu'on y croit ou pas. C'est pas toi qui avait émis l'idée, quelque part dans ce thread ?



Euuuh... si, si... trois fois je crois...     

A.


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi pas un ibook ultra fin ?


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2005)

Ouais, mais là le prix grimperait :sick:


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais là le prix grimperait :sick:





Non mais un peu plus fin que l'ibook actuel pas comme les derniers vaio ultra ultra fin , non ?


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2005)

Mouais, je sais pas si tu gagnerais beaucup, pour moi, l'iBook est le plus fin possible, vu les composants à l'intérieur et la compacité ( pour le 12" notamment )


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, je sais pas si tu gagnerais beaucup, pour moi, l'iBook est le plus fin possible, vu les composants à l'intérieur et la compacité ( pour le 12" notamment )





Pour se mettre a la mode Intel même si Intel ne fait que les processeurs , vous comprenez ma logique ?


----------



## misterapple (2 Juillet 2005)

> Pour se mettre a la mode Intel même si Intel ne fait que les processeurs , vous comprenez ma logique ?



Un compaq Apple???  
Je retourne me coucher


----------



## Gregg (2 Juillet 2005)

misterapple a dit:
			
		

> Un compaq Apple???
> Je retourne me coucher




Restyle le modele voila tout


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, je sais pas si tu gagnerais beaucup, pour moi, l'iBook est le plus fin possible, vu les composants à l'intérieur et la compacité ( pour le 12" notamment )



ben moi, je commence a le trouver gros... surtout qd je compare mon ibook 14" a l'ibm T42 d'un pote, qu'est vraiment bien compact (sens rentrer dans la gamme des ultra portables) !


----------



## pim (3 Juillet 2005)

On pourrait faire un nouveau fil : "Va-t-on avoir un ultra-portable ?"

Il y a quelques années, les 12" étaient les plus petites machines du marché, maintenant ce n'est plus le cas.

Attention tout de même, je ne crois pas du tout à une machine sans un lecteur de CD (donc avec un lecteur externe). Remarquez que toutes les autres machines plus petites que le 12" ont recours à ce vulgaire artifice pour alléger leurs lignes !

Sinon, si effectivement une nouvelle machine encore plus fine et/ou avec un écran plus petit est en préparation, on sera les derniers avertis...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, je commence a le trouver gros... surtout qd je compare mon ibook 14" a l'ibm T42 d'un pote, qu'est vraiment bien compact (sens rentrer dans la gamme des ultra portables) !





Bien voilà un compact mais avec exclusivement pour les deux modèles le superdrive !


----------



## saturnin (3 Juillet 2005)

Puanise j'adore vraiment trop ce sujet, vous allez voir qu'à force de discuter comme ça, de lancer des idées en l'air, on va percer le mystère sans s'en rendre compte!!
En tout cas meme si tout ce qu'on dit révèle plus du fantsame qu'autre chose, c'est plutot agréable à lire et à imaginer!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Oui mais a un moment , vous allez tellement rever que vous allez etre decu


----------



## touna (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais a un moment , vous allez tellement rever que vous allez etre decu


et oui, a un moment j'ai faillit croire a ce nouvel ibook mais finalement


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

touna a dit:
			
		

> et oui, a un moment j'ai faillit croire a ce nouvel ibook mais finalement





Je vous dis depuis le début qu'il sortira a l'apple expo !


----------



## Kerri (3 Juillet 2005)

non avant please :cry:

je suis près à arréter un train avec mes oreilles, à dévorer un âne vivant et tout et tout, allez l'ibook le 07/07 :lol:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Non , je vous dis que ca sera pour Apple Expo sinon que veux tu que Steve annonce a l'ae  ?


----------



## Kerri (3 Juillet 2005)

plein de truc, sais pas moi:

-présentation du prototype de macintel
-présentation de nouveaux ipods vidéo qui lisent les dix
-un nouvel I-Mac avec les oreilles de Mickey sur les cotés 
-un e-mac décoré aux couleurs de votre parti préféré (rose, rouge, bleu, vert,...) avec un écran de fond par défaut photo du leader (pour ump au choix chirac ou sarko) et une carte d'adhésion au parti 3 mois gratuts offert
-un ipod qui prend des photos
-annoncer qu'ils ont mentis pour le macintel et que dans le plus grand secret ibm a sorti un g6 28Ghz
...

bref pleins d'idées 


bon de toute açon on verra bien

_pour les commerciaux apple: qui trouvent mes idées bonnes => mp pour savoir commment me rétribuer et connaitre les autres encore meilleures que j'ai_


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Les commerciaux d'apple ne connaissent réelement les annonces que 3 jours avant que ca sors ....


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Pas d'iBook mis à jour avant l'Apple Expo, là c'est certain car l'Apple Store vient de mettre en ligne son Guide d'achat Été 2005 où les portables actuels (dont l'iBook) sont mis en valeur... "Choi*ss*ez le portable idéal pour un été inoubliable" ( Apple ne parle pas bien la France! )

On est bien obliger d'attendre septembre maintenant... pour enfin choi*ss*ir


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'iBook mis à jour avant l'Apple Expo, là c'est certain car l'Apple Store vient de mettre en ligne son Guide d'achat Été 2005 où les portables actuels (dont l'iBook) sont mis en valeur... "Choi*ss*ez le portable idéal pour un été inoubliable" ( Apple ne parle pas bien la France! )
> 
> On est bien obliger d'attendre septembre maintenant... pour enfin choi*ss*ir




trouve toi un job et ainsi paye toi un PB 12"


----------



## pim (3 Juillet 2005)

Cette histoire de guide des achats de l'été, ça ne veut rien dire du tout.

La prochaine fois que vous recevez une publicité qui dit "Achetez surtout pas tel produit, il va être remplacé par mieux dans 3 jours", on en reparle !

 :mouais: 

Quant à ce à quoi on va avoir droit le 7 juillet... Quelqu'un a une boule de cristal ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

J'ai entendu que c'etait une annonce " spéciale France " donc on peut penser a un Apple Store a Paris


----------



## mikoo (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu que c'etait une annonce " spéciale France " donc on peut penser a un Apple Store a Paris



Rien de vraiment nouveau donc


----------



## lalou (3 Juillet 2005)

Vous l'avez certainement tous lu, mais dans le cas contraire, je vous invite à aller faire un tour sur macosxrumors . Le nouvel iBook arrivera pour l'apple expo de paris... ça devinet presque certain. Profiter de vos deniers pour partir en vacances et sans le boobook chéri


----------



## Pierrou (3 Juillet 2005)

Tant pis


----------



## locheux (3 Juillet 2005)

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser de cette rumeur, car dans l'article il est noté que le prochain ibook sera devoilé lors de la keynote. Perso, une simple mise a jour me parait pas assez importante pour une keynote, sauf si ce n'est pas une simple mise a jour mais reelement une refonte majeure du look de l'ibook( ce dont certains parlent un peu plus haut ). puis entre nous, celui qui a lancé la rumeur ne prend pas grand risque, car ca parait assez logique qu'il y ait  une Maj même mineur  d'ici a octobre...Enfin bon


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Je le savais bien et j'avais raison


----------



## saturnin (3 Juillet 2005)

Une mise à jour mineure pour septembre donc... credible?


----------



## pim (4 Juillet 2005)

Si cela se trouve, la source de Macosxrumors, c'est le forum "rumeurs" de MacGénération   

Cela me rappele une histoire d'indien, d'hiver et de bois à couper   

En tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il faut garder vos deniers pour quand l'hiver euh pardon l'iBook sera venu  :rateau:


----------



## locheux (4 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Si cela se trouve, la source de Macosxrumors, c'est le forum "rumeurs" de MacGénération
> 
> Cela me rappele une histoire d'indien, d'hiver et de bois à couper
> 
> En tout cas, ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'il faut garder vos deniers pour quand l'hiver euh pardon l'iBook sera venu :rateau:


c'est clair que l'on fournit de l'encre à leurs plumes!


----------



## touna (4 Juillet 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Une mise à jour mineure pour septembre donc... credible?


 oui il serai temps  : ça fera près d'un que les Ibook n'auront pas été revus


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juillet 2005)

Tant pis, moi  je vais chez apple demain.... à moi le iBook


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis, moi  je vais chez apple demain.... à moi le iBook



Pfff... décevant...   
Chtit joueur.
 

A. qui a déjà son iBook


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

avant, je pensais comme vous , maintenant, je me dis qu'on a vraiment pas les memes valeurs .. la preuve ..

:rateau: :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:  :rateau:



:love:_humour _


----------



## akton (4 Juillet 2005)

attends c koi ça, ça te suffit pas d'avoir créer un post rien que pour te vanter, fo en plus que tu viennes ici le montrer au cas ou on l'aurait pas vu....

  t'aurais pas un coté brice de nice?? fais gaffe ta vu ce kil pourrait tarriver kan ton père sera plus là...

  Profite de ta chance, mais je vois de quel droit tu viendrais nous faire chier avec ça. réflection personnelle


----------



## kertruc (4 Juillet 2005)

euh, je vais faire mon chiant, mais ce serait sympa d'écrire en français...


----------



## apple_attitude (4 Juillet 2005)

je vais peut ètre paraitre un peu hors sujet, d'ailleurs je comprendrais si on ne me répond pas mais savez vous quand les nouveaux iPod seront disponibles en rayon ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (4 Juillet 2005)

akton a dit:
			
		

> attends c koi ça, ça te suffit pas d'avoir créer un post rien que pour te vanter, fo en plus que tu viennes ici le montrer au cas ou on l'aurait pas vu....
> t'aurais pas un coté brice de nice?? fais gaffe ta vu ce kil pourrait tarriver kan ton père sera plus là...
> Profite de ta chance, mais je vois de quel droit tu viendrais nous faire chier avec ça. réflection personnelle



c'était de l'humour, comme c'est ecrit en bas du post .. désolé de t'avoir froissé .. mais du calme quand meme ... et si tu avais lu le thread dans sa globalité tu aurai vu que j'y ai deja posté et que je pensais acheter un IB .. donc ..


----------



## saturnin (4 Juillet 2005)

Mr Apple voyez les ravages d'une attente trop longue.
La chaleur et la frustration ne font pas bon ménage.


----------



## locheux (4 Juillet 2005)

A ce rythme la on ne va jamais atteindre les 1000 posts, tous le monde se sera mis dessus avant .


----------



## akton (4 Juillet 2005)

pardon mais toute cette histoire me mets sur les nerds. Je veux ce truc qui doit sortir...


----------



## minime (4 Juillet 2005)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'avez certainement tous lu, mais dans le cas contraire, je vous invite à aller faire un tour sur macosxrumors. Le nouvel iBook arrivera pour l'apple expo de paris... ça devinet presque certain.



Oui on a vu, page 35. Rumeur lancée par un anonyme écrivant à macosXrumors, pas forcément très concluant&#8230;



			
				locheux a dit:
			
		

> A ce rythme la on ne va jamais atteindre les 1000 posts, tous le monde se sera mis dessus avant .



Je vous laisse une boîte à pharmacie au cas où.


----------



## misterapple (4 Juillet 2005)

Je jette l'éponge (cf premier post  )
Un super iMac G5 dernier modele 17" trone sur mon bureau  
Petite histoire: à la FNAC de Cannes, on retire le G5 lorsque on s'aperçoit que l'on a payé un 20" au prix d'un 17"!!!
En rejoignant la voiture on voit sur l'étiquette que c'est un ancien model (= faux espoirs)
Dommage ça avait bien commencé  ...
Mais maintenant le bon est dans ma chambre NA  !!!


----------



## fredokeneda (5 Juillet 2005)

Boujour à tous, je me fais payer à mon boulot pour lire vos post chaque jours...
c'est une drogue, je regarde les nouveaux billets d'humeur de la journée...
User de PC je vais switcher au mac avec le ibook mais un pote graphic des US designer m'assure d'attendre cette fameuse mise à jour...

Alors en attendant, j'achète icreate pour savoir que cache le nouveau système d'exploitation, les logiciels incontournable etc...

En toute objectivité, il est incontournable de passer à 9600 et 512 de ram ne sont pas de trop....
Mais je trouve que le style du ibook est toujours à la page.

J'imagine à la rentrée universitaire, la nana qui passa à côté de moi en me demandant: Tiens , il est joli ton portable , c'est celui que Roman Duris utilise pour raconter sa vie dans les poupées russes!!
Tout ça pour vous dire que pendant le film, je lorgnais sans arrêt sur son ibook!

Fredokeneda 30 ans,  mais comme un gosse dans sa tête pour un joujou 12"...


----------



## volabelle (5 Juillet 2005)

yeah!!!! Moi aussi g vu le film, c'est une vrai pub pour apple ça!!! 
Que du bonheur!!! C'est normal que le film soit aussi bien si cédric klapish l'a écrit sur un boobook!!!


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un a noté si il utilisais Word, AppleWorks ou Pages pour taper son texte ? C'est important ce détail !


----------



## mikoo (5 Juillet 2005)

Je me demande si c'était pas TextEdit...  :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si c'était pas TextEdit...  :mouais:



Ce n'était pas plutôt AW? J'ai un doute...

A.


----------



## AM28 (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'était pas plutôt AW? J'ai un doute...
> 
> A.



à moins que ce soit avec vi ?  :mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2005)

AM28 a dit:
			
		

> à moins que ce soit avec vi ?  :mouais:



C'est quoi "vi"?    

A.


----------



## Kerri (5 Juillet 2005)

emacs powaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pim (5 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi "vi"?
> 
> A.



Tu ouvres une fenêtre de terminal, tu tapes *vi*

C'est un éditeur de texte à succès du monde Unix

Me demande pas comment on sors de ce programme une fois lancé, je ne sais pas !


----------



## AM28 (5 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Tu ouvres une fenêtre de terminal, tu tapes *vi*
> 
> C'est un éditeur de texte à succès du monde Unix
> 
> Me demande pas comment on sors de ce programme une fois lancé, je ne sais pas !



de mémoire ça doit être un truc tout simple et intuitif du genre "ESC puis :q"


----------



## Kerri (5 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Tu ouvres une fenêtre de terminal, tu tapes *vi*
> 
> C'est un éditeur de texte à succès du monde Unix
> 
> Me demande pas comment on sors de ce programme une fois lancé, je ne sais pas !



salut
ouvres une fenêtre de terminal et tapes
man vi
 :lol:


----------



## Kerri (5 Juillet 2005)

yes

maintenant j'ai ma justification pour avoir un Ibook 
j'ai mon bac


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si c'était pas TextEdit...  :mouais:




text edit est très bien...
largement suffisant...


----------



## AM28 (5 Juillet 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> yes
> 
> maintenant j'ai ma justification pour avoir un Ibook
> j'ai mon bac



Félicitations !!!


----------



## macxe (6 Juillet 2005)

moi aussi le bac est passé et j'ai loupé ma mension bien, j'ai eu 13.5 et 7 en philo !!! ouais!!

tanpis !


----------



## Pierrou (6 Juillet 2005)

Pareil, je me suis taulé en SES ( 9 ) et en histoire géo (10) ou j'avais des 16 toute l'année ! 
On pourra dire ce qu'on voudra, ça fait mal au ***


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Bah, moi j'ai eu 9 en histoire géo ça m'a pas enpêché de faire de brillantes études dans ce domaine.

Sinon, je vois que beaucoup ont craqué. Pas moi, pour la bonne raison que j'avais rennoncé à lorgner sur l'ibook, mais j'y reviens !
Après tout, on me disait que l'emac était trop cheap et j'en suis entièrement satisfait, alors ce sera pareil pour le book.

Par contre ce manque de mise à jour, ou bien c'est du suicide, ou bien c'est un silence avant une mise à jour majeure, un grand coup : un tablet mac demain ?
Il est inconcevable que les étudiants prennent l'ibook actuel pour le mipe, et leur achat ne se fera pas après l'apple expo. Donc, j'y crois pour le 7 !


----------



## locheux (6 Juillet 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bah, moi j'ai eu 9 en histoire géo ça m'a pas enpêché de faire de brillantes études dans ce domaine.
> 
> Sinon, je vois que beaucoup ont craqué. Pas moi, pour la bonne raison que j'avais rennoncé à lorgner sur l'ibook, mais j'y reviens !
> Après tout, on me disait que l'emac était trop cheap et j'en suis entièrement satisfait, alors ce sera pareil pour le book.
> ...


voila quelqu'un de motivé, merci à toi car je commencais a me sentir bien seul!


----------



## Grégy (7 Juillet 2005)

Mais de tt façon ce n'est pas stupdie d'acheter un ibook pour la rentré à l'uni alors que dans moins d'un an les mac avec intel vont débarquer ?? j'hésite soit un ibook mnt en septembre soit un Dell  avec Linux red hat tt de suite. Au moins il sera compatible plus longtemps non ? Ceci dit la style ibook me plait énormement ;-)


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Grégy a dit:
			
		

> Mais de tt façon ce n'est pas stupdie d'acheter un ibook pour la rentré à l'uni alors que dans moins d'un an les mac avec intel vont débarquer ??


 
 

Tu as entièrement raison ! D'ailleurs n'achète pas de DVD-R non plus pour tes gravures, car le blueray va bientôt sortir, ça serait "stupide" ! Et puis n'achète pas non plus de Coca, il paraît qu'il va en avoir un nouveau aussi d'ici un an ! Et puis pourquoi vivre maintenant ? Dans 1 siècle on pourra se téléporter sur Mars, ça sera autrement plus cool ! :rateau: 

"Vivre comme s'il n'y avait pas de lendemain" Tu connais ? Tu devrais essayer, qu'est ce qu'on se sent bien à profiter de chaque moment autant qu'on peut  .


C'était la petite morale d'Ycare


----------



## gvibrac (7 Juillet 2005)

Ben sans être completement d'accord avec Grégy je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec tes comparaisons Ycare. Parce que pour quelqu'un qui veux garder son portable plusieurs années, c'est clair que le passage à Intel laisse interogateur sur la durée de vie de son micro... ça fait du bien de vivre sans lendemain mais en informatique, faut lever un peu le nez quand même... un périphérique qui évolue tu peux toujours le connecter dessus mais quand c'est le coeur de la machine... a fortiori un portable.
La ou je ne suis pas completement d'accord avec Grégy c'est que apple à l'air d'être rassurant sur le devenir de la plate forme PPC... c'est peut être de l'intox commercial mais vu qu'il va y avoir encore des mac avec PPC fin 2007 et puis la facilité pour les softs d'être compilés sur les 2 plates formes, y'a de bonnes chances que l'ibook G4 de 2005 ne soit pas hasbeen trop vite....

Geoffroy


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Bah, tu as besoin d'un portable pour bosser ? Achète le maintenant, puisque tu en as besoin !   Ca ne sert à rien d'attendre !  
Tu n'en as pas vraiment besoin ? Alors pourquoi vouloir en acheter un ? :mouais: 


C'était plutôt ça mon point Geoffroy, car bien sur qu'il faut penser au lendemain, mais relativisons tout de même, il ne s'agit "QUE" d'un ordinateur, et pas d'un changement de notre coeur à nous  . Donc la prise de tête métaphysique sur "acheter ou non maintenant", je la trouve un peu trop poussée à mon goût ^^.

De toute façon Apple ne veut pas perdre des clients en disant "vtff" à tous leurs anciens clients encore sur PPC. Et ça c'est sur, puisque ce que veux Apple, c'est de l'argent, et ça je le tiens d'une source sure  .

Voala


----------



## gvibrac (7 Juillet 2005)

La je suis plutôt d'accord, le besoin fait l'achat... c'est clair que si le besoin urge, la question ne se pose pas... mais moi j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y a une "prise de tête métaphysique" c'est juste des discussion entre des gens qui cherche a faire un inverstissement durable...

Savoir si la structure extatique de la temporélité implique la transcendance du monde, comme Heidegger, ça c'est de la prise de tête métaphysique 

Geff


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (7 Juillet 2005)

Quelle émotion, mon 1er message, laissez moi quelques instants... Ouf ca va mieux!!!

Voilà, pensez qu'on puisse raisonnablement esperer qu'Apple propose un Superdrive sur les 12" de la prochaine rev??? Car c'est "le" critère qui me fait hésiter entre le 12" et le 14"...


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Très bonne question ....
À mon avis, avec la démocraisation des graveurs DVD, ce n'est pas exclu que Apple le propose, à moins qu'il y ait incompatibilité avec la taille du 12" mais ça m'étonnerait


----------



## volabelle (7 Juillet 2005)

j'aimerai bien que dans la MàJ de l'ibook il y ai un superdrive dans le 12".
 j'hésite entre un powerbook 12" et un iBook 12", jusqu'à présent je prendrai le powerbook,
 mais si l'iBook à un superdrive en 12", ça change la donne!!!!!! Mais faut pas rêver quand même, pour le MIPE apple nous vend encore des powerbook sans superdrive!


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (7 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou, un Superdrive sur un 12" est tout à fait possible : d'une part les powerbook 12" superdrive existent "officiellement" et d'autre part il est possible d'installer un superdrive en faisant soit même la manip' mais l'inconvénient est que cela peut être risqué pour ceux comme moi ne se sentent pas une âme de bricoleur, et il me semble que c'est pas donné...

Et Volabelle, si Apple ne met pas de superdrive dans l'offre MIPE, je pense que c'est juste que selon eux, la cible "étudiant" n'a pas besoin de graver des DVD pour etudier (à tort???) 
A moins que Apple ne joue sur la possibilité d'avoir un superdrive uniquement avec les powerbook 12" pour bien differencier la gamme ibook et histoire de justifier l'écart de 500¤ voir plus...


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

Ouais c'est ce que je me suis dit peu après avoir posté 
Au pire moi  j'acheterais un graveur DVD externe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est ce que je me suis dit peu après avoir posté
> Au pire moi j'acheterais un graveur DVD externe


 
Au pire c'est casse pied quand même en déplacement


----------



## Pierrou (7 Juillet 2005)

bof, avec un sac à dos ...


----------



## pim (8 Juillet 2005)

Un graveur de DVD, c'est surtout pour les sauvegardes, non ? Donc plutôt quelque chose que l'on peut avoir en externe chez soi. Comparez les prix d'un SuperDrive dans le PowerBook et d'un graveur externe, ça motive pour la solution externe !

Moins cher, plus rapide, support des nouveaux DVD double layer... La messe est dite...


----------



## apple_attitude (8 Juillet 2005)

bon moi en attendant je n'ai pas pu résister au charùe d'un beau iPod mini bleu acheté cet après midi à la FNAC des Champs-Elysées


----------



## macxe (8 Juillet 2005)

Et moi j'ai craqué, j'ai acheté un Powerbook 12" Combo, 1376¤ avant de commander en plus de la mémoire chez macway


----------



## TyMor (8 Juillet 2005)

Marre d'attendre, c'est fait ! 
Ibook 12" de base avec 10% ISIC, commandé le 5/07 et arrivé le 8/07. Une livraison canon !


Depuis, que du bonheur malgré un nécessaire temps d'adaptation pour un ancien windowien.


----------



## macxe (8 Juillet 2005)

lol tout le monde craque c'est pas possible !


----------



## golf (8 Juillet 2005)

Non, on ne craque pas...

...on a le besoin ou pas
...on a trouvé la machine qui correspond au besoin ou pas
...et après, on a le financement ou pas 

Le reste est du verbiage nombriliste


----------



## stephane6646 (9 Juillet 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, on ne craque pas...
> 
> ...on a le besoin ou pas
> ...on a trouvé la machine qui correspond au besoin ou pas
> ...


 
Que de la sagesse....j'approuve...


----------



## Pierrou (11 Juillet 2005)

Moi le mien arrive demain au Apple Center normalement


----------



## je@nnot (12 Juillet 2005)

si on se rappelle du mec sur Macbidouille avec son mac mini new model en commande l'affiche disait 

build on or later 11/07 donc soit y'a un fermage de store cette aprem soit ....

courage pour ceux quui ont attendu.

À ce soir.


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

On vera cet aprem! il est mardi, le jour des kiki, des kékes... et le jour préféré des annonces pour Apple héhé !    (bon j'ai un sursaut de bonne humeur là  :love: )

Say a little prayer for a little iBook...   

Si il y a pas de mise a jour avant fin juillet je sens que je vais demander un powerbook 12'...    

D'ailleurs, avez vous pensé à un slogan pour le nouvel iBook ?


----------



## je@nnot (12 Juillet 2005)

bein faut voir ce qu'il sort:

si c'est avant la Apple Expo: pas de grosse révisions.

si c'est pendant : il sera peut etre designer différemment

si c'est avec intel dedans : je propose: "Le portable le plus portable au monde" ( 8 heures d'autonomie en wifi-bluetooth )


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

J'y crois pas le moins du monde qu'un ibook sorte today , pq ? Assez simple , on est mi juillet qu'est ce que apple va s'emebeter a sortir une machine a cette date la ?


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Oui mais si l'ibook sort avant l'Apple Expo qu'est ce qu'il va bien pouvoir être présenté là bas? l'iPhone sûrement...   

Sinon, si un iBook sort fin septembre au moment de l'Apple Expo ça sera un peu méchant pour les étudiant voulant s'équiper pour la rentrée. Mais bon avec Apple, on est habitué à tout (rappel de l'attente interminable pour l'iMac G5   ... mais recompensée.
Et encore, on a attendu longtemps aussi (environ 10 mois je crois) pour une mise à jour du powerbook effectuée fin janvier 2005 (mise à jour mineure pour le processeur mais avec plein de bonus sans fils ... etc.)

Donc j'ai plutot l'impression que pour Apple, maintenant, la situation de l'iBook ne leur pose pas grand problème (contraitre à l'avis général comme d'hab   ).

Bref, wait & see ....


----------



## bouilla (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas le moins du monde qu'un ibook sorte today , pq ? Assez simple , on est mi juillet qu'est ce que apple va s'emebeter a sortir une machine a cette date la ?



ah oui, joli raisonnement en effet


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2005)

J'ai été ce matin au apple center pour commander, et il m'a dit 8 jours le mec, or sur le site, ils disent 24 h


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Lire aussi l'article de Consomac, très interessant


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été ce matin au apple center pour commander, et il m'a dit 8 jours le mec, or sur le site, ils disent 24 h



D'ailleurs Pierrou, vu que t'es sur Nantes, tu va à quel Apple Center? IC 50 otages ou autres?? (ou peut etre bien la fnac... non je plaisante   )


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2005)

IC 50 je suis allé..... mais moi je veux mon iBook pour partir en vacs !!!!!


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> IC 50 je suis allé..... mais moi je veux mon iBook pour partir en vacs !!!!!



Moi ça fait un ptit bout de temps que j'y suis pas retourné (décembre 2003 pour mon ipod), et je me souvient plus trop si le service est sympa ou un peu froid...
Moi aussi je le veut pour les vacances...    

On va organiser un standing place du commerce pour le nouvel ibook    :modo:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2005)

Ben moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'il m'aie dit huit jours alors que c'est marqué 24h quoi


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été ce matin au apple center pour commander, et il m'a dit 8 jours le mec, or sur le site, ils disent 24 h





Tu ne veux pas attendre septembre ?


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Ouaip, l'ibook sans options sur l'Apple Store c'est 24h... mais il y a quelques jours c'était 4/6 jours... le powerbook, lui reste a 24h.
Bizzare...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2005)

Je peux po attendre septembre, je rentre le 2 septembre donc :rateau:
Quand c'est marqu" sous 24h; ça prend combien de temps en réalité ?


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Je ne sais pas je n'ai jamais commandé un ordinateur sur l'apple store et la seule commande logicielle que j'ai effectuée je l'ai annulée. Mais si IC Nantes propose huit jours c'est étrange (car moi quand j'avais commander mon iMac G4 en 2002 sans options il est arrivé au revendeur en 24h) car normalement les Apple Center on des priorités sur les commandes plus que le client qui commande direct sur l'apple store je pense...

on attend toujours...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2005)

Ben le mec a dit qu'il y avait des pb de stocks;, mais peut etre que c'est réglé et que ça va arriver demain... j'aimerais bien


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben le mec a dit qu'il y avait des pb de stocks;, mais peut etre que c'est réglé et que ça va arriver demain... j'aimerais bien



Écoulement de stocks avant la nouvelle gamme ??


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je peux po attendre septembre, je rentre le 2 septembre donc :rateau:
> Quand c'est marqu" sous 24h; ça prend combien de temps en réalité ?





Tu peux pas attendre 20 jours de plus ?


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Steve Jobs s'en fiche tellement de l'actuel ibook qu'il est tenté de le jeter par la fenêtre... 
  







(oui bon ça va, c'est une photo lors de la présentation de l'ibook 2001, Steve est un peu plus vieux maintenant...)

Time goes by... no ibook ever...


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

Je comprends pas que étudiants ( je le suis hein ) que vous etes vous pouvez pas attendre !!! Roooh attendre 2 mois c rien !


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas que étudiants ( je le suis hein ) que vous etes vous pouvez pas attendre !!! Roooh attendre 2 mois c rien !



L'avantage d'avoir une mise a jour de l'ibook avant septembre, c'est de pouvoir en profiter pendant les vacances...     ... et aussi être "pret" pour la rentrée niveau boulot


----------



## Gregg (12 Juillet 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage d'avoir une mise a jour de l'ibook avant septembre, c'est de pouvoir en profiter pendant les vacances...     ... et aussi être "pret" pour la rentrée niveau boulot





Surtout a la fac   .


----------



## pim (12 Juillet 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'il m'aie dit huit jours alors que c'est marqué 24h quoi


 
24 heures pour le faire sortir du stock, et 7 jours pour te le livrer avec TNT, ça nous fait donc 8 jours.


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2005)

Sérieux ???   :sick:


----------



## jc34 (12 Juillet 2005)

Allez courage et encore un peu de patience, on est le 12, et j'ai eu l'info tout à l'heure que les maj des ibook et mini ne devraient plus tarder.

Avant septembre ca c'est sur (à 99%)


----------



## mikoo (12 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Allez courage et encore un peu de patience, on est le 12, et j'ai eu l'info tout à l'heure que les maj des ibook et mini ne devraient plus tarder.
> 
> Avant septembre ca c'est sur (à 99%)



C'est de l'humour noir ou quoi?  :mouais:   
Si c'est le cas, d'où as tu eu l'info?   

"Heuuu mais pour l'instant c'est amd64 3000+ .... tapez pas !!" (dans ta signature)
si c'est faux j'arrive avec la matraque  :bebe:  :hosto:   
si c'est vrai  :love:

PS: dans ton cas , le 15 Mai est passé ...


----------



## jc34 (12 Juillet 2005)

ben non c même pas de l'humour !!   et comme j'ai rien à cacher , ca vient d'un célèbre apple store du sud  


Prend pas ta matraque ma signature est belle et bien toujours d'actualité ...

Le 15 mai est passé oui mais pas encore le 15 juillet  !!!!   (chuuuut g rien dit  )


----------



## nTuX (12 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> ben non c même pas de l'humour !!   et comme j'ai rien à cacher , ca vient d'un célèbre apple store du sud
> 
> 
> Prend pas ta matraque ma signature est belle et bien toujours d'actualité ...
> ...



ca me fait penser au premier post du fil 



			
				Sponge Bob a dit:
			
		

> Nouveaux iBook semaine prochaine... c'est pas une rumeur.


----------



## iSwitcher (13 Juillet 2005)

J'espere que c'est vrai... Enfin de toute façon j'attendrais toujours la rentrée voir l'offre MIPE


----------



## saturnin (13 Juillet 2005)

Je sais que ma question n'a pas trop de sens et qu'elle va peut etre vous paraitre sacrilège mais est ce que vous pensez qu'à l'heure qu'il est l'ibook (ou meme le powerbook) ne sont pas un peu dépassé par ce qui se fait sur les portable PC?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

L'ibook, c'est bien pour celà qu'on demande sa mise à jour, quant au Powerbook il y a encore une petite marge et beaucoup d'inédit si l'on en juge par la propension des constructeurs PC à tenter de l'imiter...
Il y a désormais des PC portables magnifiques, loins des usines à gaz d'il y a un ou deux ans (j'en ai un !) mais la comparaison tourne à l'avantage de la pomme quant on demande à un vendeur Fnac de mettre côte à côte les bêtes...


----------



## saturnin (13 Juillet 2005)

Oui c'est bien ce qui me semblait, je suis un futur switcher et bien entendu ce qui m'a enthousiasmé de prime abord c'ets le look du ibook. Mais là ya de sportables pc très joli aussi. Enfin je ne parle que pour le look car ne connaissant pas le système d'explotation apple je ne peux juger.


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> ben non c même pas de l'humour !!   et comme j'ai rien à cacher , ca vient d'un célèbre apple store du sud
> 
> 
> Prend pas ta matraque ma signature est belle et bien toujours d'actualité ...
> ...



C'est ce que je te dit, si c'est vrai tu aura une ptite surprise  :love: ... si c'est faux   

Un Apple Store du Sud? du sud de quoi?   

Roh là là jsui trop impatient de cette mise à jour...


----------



## jc34 (13 Juillet 2005)

Haa t'es impatient ??  ca ce voit presque pas !!!   

La surprise !!   La surprise !!   :love: 


PS/ Store du sud ... de la france


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Qui choisit ici l'option 1 ¤ par jour ?


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Haa t'es impatient ??  ca ce voit presque pas !!!
> 
> La surprise !!   La surprise !!   :love:
> 
> ...



Il n'existe pas d'Apple STORE en France  ... mais des Apple CENTER   
et comment cet apple center connait la nouvelle à propos de la prochaine mise à jour des iBook ? :mouais: 
(trop de pastis...?   )


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

En fait , c le fameux Décoris déguise sous le pseudo " jc34"


----------



## nTuX (13 Juillet 2005)

c'est bête si les nouveaux zibook viennent vendredi ...






















... on aura même pas atteint les 1000 post avant la màj


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> c'est bête si les nouveaux zibook viennent vendredi ...
> ... on aura même pas atteint les 1000 post avant la màj





Non , le vendredi c'est poisson pané


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (13 Juillet 2005)

Aie les gars je suis sur le point de craquer pour un PC portable, moi qui voulais switcher...
je vois de très beaux PC pour 1500¤ voir 1300¤, légers et très bien équipés (un bon centrino, 1go de ram, 100go de DD, ATI X600 voir X700 et le graveur DVD est plus que banal) alors que pour 1300¤ j'ai tout juste un ibook 14' 256mo de ram, 60go de DD, une petite 9200 32mo... et à peine un lecteur combo. J'aurais volontier pris un powerbook 12' Superdrive mais 1729 dépasse mon budget qui est d'environ 1500¤.

Et pour avoir une config Mac si je puis dire "équivalente" à ça http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9588566 il faudrait debourser 1000¤ de plus. Alors je sais bien que les mac ont un style inimitable et je suis persuader que OS X est bien mieux que XP, mais quand même. 

Si vous avez les mots qui m'empêcheront de rester chez Micro$oft et ces PC, siouplé essayez de convaincre!!!


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

tito d'ajaccio a dit:
			
		

> Alors je sais bien que les mac ont un style inimitable et je suis persuader que OS X est bien mieux que XP, mais quand même.


Ben rien que ça, c'est déjà pas mal.  Rien que le plaisir de ne pas avoir à me prendre la tête avec les spywares, les virus et autres joyeusetés du genre.
Mais tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire... p'tet que le pc correspond parfaitement à tes attentes.

A.


----------



## Lamar (13 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ben rien que ça, c'est déjà pas mal.  Rien que le plaisir de ne pas avoir à me prendre la tête avec les spywares, les virus et autres joyeusetés du genre.
> Mais tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire... p'tet que le pc correspond parfaitement à tes attentes.
> 
> A.



Salut à tous,

tu as raison les virus qui épargnent Mac Os X sont effectivement à mon avis un argument déterminant, mais on peut aussi ajouter l'ensemble des logiciels de la suite iLife, le look des Mac (iBook 12" dans mon cas), la fiabilité du système, le confort d'utilisation au quotidien de Mac Os, la communauté Mac (dont Macgé est à mon avis le meilleur représentant), etc... J'ai gardé pour la fin le système d'exploitation qui est absolument super et je suis pourtant un ex pécéiste qui maitrisait bien XP et appréciait les efforts faits par Microsoft pour améliorer son Os. Mais avec Tiger on prend une sacré longueur d'avance.
En fait plutôt que de voir la puissance des pc il faut voir l'utilité que l'on a de son ordi. Il faut arréter de raisonner en terme de plus c'est puissant, plus ça va vite, mieux c'est. Il faut adapter le produit que l'on achète à ses besoins immédiats et aux besoins futurs tels que l'on peut les estimer et ne pas se dire que l'on va prendre un ordi 10 fois plus puissant, au cas où. Donc, Tito dis nous ce que tu veux faire avec ton ordi on te dira quel ordi (Mac  ) acheter.

Nicolas


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (13 Juillet 2005)

@Lamar, ne t'inquiète pas je ne suis pas un de ceux qui comparent les processeurs au mhz près (d'ailleurs s'il y a un composant dont je n'ai pas parler ce sont les processeurs...) les autres composants (ram, DD...) c'est plus une histoire de confort.

Pffff c'est vrai que souvent je perd de vue mes "attentes" mais j'ai l'habitude avec le reste (pda, téléphone...) je vois toujours trop large et au final j'ai toujours une utilisation assez "classique" en faite.

Concernant mon utilisation : surfe, musique, clips/films, P2P... et j'aurai souhaiter me mettre à la creation de DVD (enregistrer emission/concerts tv et la graver en dvd si possible)

Autre détail qui me chagrine c'est la mise à jours des Ibook qui commence à tarder et j'en peux plus d'attendre. Car en ce moment j'utilise une machine (une grosse merde hyper buggé) qui n'est pas à moi et je peux pas faire ce qui me plait et ça me frustre  et j'ai hate de passer à autre chose!!!


----------



## je@nnot (13 Juillet 2005)

Bein si tu en as marre achète dessuite un ibook même s'il y'a une révision tu ne sera pas vraiment déçu car tu pourra enfin connaitre les joies de l'informatique.


----------



## Lamar (13 Juillet 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Bein si tu en as marre achète dessuite un ibook même s'il y'a une révision tu ne sera pas vraiment déçu car tu pourra enfin connaitre les joies de l'informatique.



Salut à tous,

d'autant que liBook actuel est vraiment pas mal.
Mais il est vrai que acheter un ordi et voir une mise à jour sortir quelques jours plus tard c'est rageant.
Moi j'ai acheté le mien début juin et je ne le regrette pas, même s'il y a une mise à jour avant septembre je n'aurais pas de regret, puisque ce que je fais dessus correspond vraiment à mes attentes et mes besoins.
Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent depuis début mai, surtout si ça se prolonge au delà de l'été.  


Nicolas


----------



## tito d'ajaccio (13 Juillet 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Bein si tu en as marre achète dessuite un ibook même s'il y'a une révision tu ne sera pas vraiment déçu car tu pourra enfin connaitre les joies de l'informatique.


Beh non je vais pas prendre un ibook maintenant c'est justement "la" cause de ma dechirure intèrieur : prendre un PC portable tout de suite ou bien un attendre 2 mois un Ibook plus interessant et plus confortable (vus le prix de la ram sur l'apple store je préfère que les 512mo soit d'origine)

Et comme le dit Lamar acheter maintenant et voir la MAJ dans 2mois me ferais rager...

Au fait Lamar, c'est quoi ton utilisation?


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

tito d'ajaccio a dit:
			
		

> Beh non je vais pas prendre un ibook maintenant c'est justement "la" cause de ma dechirure intèrieur : prendre un PC portable tout de suite ou bien un attendre 2 mois un Ibook plus interessant et plus confortable (vus le prix de la ram sur l'apple store je préfère que les 512mo soit d'origine)


 
Pourquoi acheter la ram sur l'Applestore??? C'est très facile de la mettre soi-même.

A.


----------



## Lamar (13 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi acheter la ram sur l'Applestore??? C'est très facile de la mettre soi-même.
> 
> A.



Je confirme, un tournevis et 5 minutes montre en main.

Nicolas


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

De plus , tu as des tutoriaux illustrées sur le net


----------



## kertruc (13 Juillet 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, un tournevis et 5 minutes montre en main.
> 
> Nicolas



Moi, je l'ai même fait avec le couteau d'un limonadier


----------



## je@nnot (13 Juillet 2005)

Sans parler de tuto c'est vraiment facil.

C'est pas méchant mais ne compare pas l'incomparable: un pc ou un mac ce n'est pas mais alors pas du tout le même achat.


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon il arrive quand ce nouvel ibook ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

Bon ce new iBook se fait beaucoup attendre la, que va nous pondre Apple ???
Une mise a jour des gammes portables entières ???
Ou un iBook aussi puissant que l'ancienne révision des PB ???


----------



## saturnin (13 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'attendrai 6 mois s'il le faut mais je me prendrai un ibook!


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

En voilà une réponse saturnin


----------



## ederntal (13 Juillet 2005)

Pour info il date de quand l'ibook actuel ?

J'ai un pote qui veut s'en acheter un, je sais pas quoi le conseiller encore... peut-etre d'attendre l'apple expo...


----------



## mikoo (13 Juillet 2005)

Octobre 2004


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Pour info il date de quand l'ibook actuel ?
> 
> J'ai un pote qui veut s'en acheter un, je sais pas quoi le conseiller encore... peut-etre d'attendre l'apple expo...





Attendre l'apple expo assurément


----------



## nTuX (13 Juillet 2005)

bon j'en profite pour placer un mot vite fait sur la comparaison mac/pc:
déja il faut pas prendre en compte seulement les perfs !!!

c'est l'erreur que font la plupart des gens qui achetent un portable . 

Je prends l'exemple des portables acer. C'est vrai que le rapport equipement/prix est de très loin suppérieur à un mac au prix équivalent, mais les portables acer souffrent en général d'une finition très moyenne, d'une stabilité assez mystique, d'une solidité très moyenne (personnellement je connais 3 personnes qui ont un portable acer, seulement une n'a pas eu de probleme materiel - a part le wifi qui marche assez mal -, une a dû changer 3 fois de portables à cause d'un ventilateur défectueux - d'ailleurs le dernier qu'elle à reçu commence à avoir le même problème )

sans parler des problemes dûs à windows lui même (virus, spywares et tout le toutim)...

alors c'est sûr que si c'est pour acheter un portable pour jouer, il vaut mieux prendre un pc car pour un prix équivalent il y aura une carte graphique mieux, toute la logithèque windows, mais quand on compare les besoins réels de la plupart des gens (bureautique, surf, chat, musique, un peu de vidéo), les portables apple sont vraiment plus intéressants, car ils permettent de faire plus simplement ce que les gens cherchent à faire.

Pour info j'avais cherché un équivalent pc à l'ibook 12" que je compte acheter (j'attends depuis début mars, il va bien faloir se lancer un jour ), et voila les critères que j'avais retenu:
- encombrement (pas plus de 13" et 3kgs pour moi, les bouzes 15" en promo chez carrouf qui font 1m^3 pour 5kgs j'ai déja donné ^^)
- look (et oui ma foi c'est important le look, z'avez déja maté un portable dell? )
- chauffage (genre je me crame les jambes et je fais cuire mon repas sur mon athlon 64 )
- fiabilité et solidité (TRES IMPORTANT ! je ne veut pas un portable qui s'ouvre quand je le transporte, dont les ventilos déraillent au bout de 2mois, dont le plastique craque comme pas possible quand on les prends dans la main  )
- autonomie (ça aussi faut se méfier avec les portables premier prix)

... et bizarement le seul portable pc qui est résté est ...                 ... un ALIENWARE !!!

mais finalement il était 300¤ plus cher que l'ibook et moins puissant, donc je vais prendre un ibook!

(bon désolé de la réponse un peu longue et hs, c'est promis je le fais plus :rose::rose:)


----------



## pbas400 (13 Juillet 2005)

lu sur le forum http://forum.tt-hardware.com/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=11
et rechercher "alienware" 

j ai trouvé ceci sur l alienware.
"[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]un lada maquillée en New Beetle avec un tarif de BMW"

Apple c est quand meme au dessus de tout !!!
[/font]


----------



## nTuX (13 Juillet 2005)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> lu sur le forum http://forum.tt-hardware.com/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum&f=11
> et rechercher "alienware"
> 
> j ai trouvé ceci sur l alienware.
> ...




ouhla je suis complètement d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je vais prendre un ibook , mais c'était juste pour dire que dans la gamme de prix qui m'interesse, le seul portable pc <15" potable niveau finition, stabilité, look (bon c'est sûr le look des alienware est discutable, mais pour en avoir vu en vrai je trouve que ca passe - enfin c'est toujours mieux que dell ) était l'alienware sentia

ps: pour rouler dans paris, je préfère une new beetle à une bmw série 7 

pps: intéressant le lien! je vais aller fouiner un peu (aaaaargh non je résiste à la tentation du coté obscur!)


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

Apple Store Fermé !!!!!!!!!!!!
Je les sens biens les iBook là !!!!!
Olala quelle exitation depuis le temps   lol
Allez Steve un petit effort !!!


----------



## pbas400 (13 Juillet 2005)

pour moi le seul pc portable interessant serait un sony S4XP à 22OO euros . ecran 13,3"
mais bon la gamme apple est plus sexy


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

heu pour l'Apple Store c'est pas une blague lol. allez voir de vous mème


----------



## pbas400 (13 Juillet 2005)

We are busy updating the store for you and will be back within the hour.


----------



## jc34 (13 Juillet 2005)

C fermé !!!! yeahhh !!!

Allez on croise tous les doigts !!!!


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Vieil habitué d'apple , je n'ai jamais vu apple sortir une machine le soir ....


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

oué ! croisons les doigts !! Et puis il y a une première fois à tout !


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

C une simple mis a jour du site Apple France ... Allez voir sur apple.com vous comprendrez


----------



## pbas400 (13 Juillet 2005)

apple US est ouvert


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

pbas400 a dit:
			
		

> apple US est ouvert





C une simple mis a jour europeene ; c tout . Vous affolez pas


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> C une simple mis a jour du site Apple France ... Allez voir sur apple.com vous comprendrez


 
J'avoue c'est bizarre


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue c'est bizarre





reflechissez un peu , mac os X.4.2 vient de sortir il faut que les stores soient a jour


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> reflechissez un peu , mac os X.4.2 vient de sortir il faut que les stores soient a jour


 espérons que tu aies tort


----------



## nTuX (13 Juillet 2005)

ca serait pas pour l'offre portable + ipod ?


----------



## mac-débutant (13 Juillet 2005)

ah non pas de nouvel iBook!!!
je viens juste de commander un iMac (mon premier mac!) désesperant de ne pas voir arriver la révision de l'iBook. je veux pas déjà regretter mon achat!
(mon premier message sur ce forum)
décidemment c'est le jour des premières fois


----------



## mac-débutant (13 Juillet 2005)

question d'un débutant: c'est quoi mac os X.4.2? déjà une mise à jour de Tiger? ils vont me la mettre dans mon iMac?


----------



## Choupignoux (13 Juillet 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
j'en peux plus ! Je part en vacances jusqu'au 1 Aout mais après je vais être seul chez moi devant mon vieux pc de merde a esperé un nouvelle ibook ! grrrrrrrrrrr
Alors que j'aurait put le passé devant un ibook tout neuf tout beau


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

Insuportable cette attente !!!!!!


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> ca serait pas pour l'offre portable + ipod ?





Si  . Et pour mac débutant , tu aura Tiger version 10.4.2  .


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

On va peut ètre atteindre les 1000 post ce soir non ???
J'accélère un peu les choses lol


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> On va peut ètre atteindre les 1000 post ce soir non ???
> J'accélère un peu les choses lol





On est pas dans le bar des floodeurs ici . Moderez vous mutuellement , merci


----------



## Choupignoux (13 Juillet 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> question d'un débutant: c'est quoi mac os X.4.2? déjà une mise à jour de Tiger? ils vont me la mettre dans mon iMac?



normalement tu la télécharge sur le site !


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On est pas dans le bar des floodeurs ici . Moderez vous mutuellement , merci


D'accord excuse moi  . C'est sans doute l'attente qui me fait faire des conneries je le referais plus


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Choupignoux a dit:
			
		

> normalement tu la télécharge sur le site !




Où sinon dans préférences système --> mise a jour logiciels   . Choupignoux , macdébutant n'a pas encore son mac


----------



## mac-débutant (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Si  . Et pour mac débutant , tu aura Tiger version 10.4.2  .



et quels en sont les apports de cette nouvelle version?

ps: certains apple store sont ouverts (us, japon) et d'autres fermés (finlandais, irlandais, belgique flamande, ouzhbékistan,..)
comment interpréter cela?


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> et quels en sont les apports de cette nouvelle version?
> 
> ps: certains apple store sont ouverts (us, japon) et d'autres fermés (finlandais, irlandais, belgique flamande, ouzhbékistan,..)
> comment interpréter cela?





Pour ce qui est de la mise a jour de Tiger , vas voir sur le forum il y a des threads consacrés a cette mise a jour   .

Puis pour ce qui est de la fermeture des stores , je te pries de lire ce que j'ai marqué précedement . Merci


----------



## Choupignoux (13 Juillet 2005)

mac-débutant a dit:
			
		

> ps: certains apple store sont ouverts (us, japon) et d'autres fermés (finlandais, irlandais, belgique flamande, ouzhbékistan,..)
> comment interpréter cela?



La débandade général d'apple !


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Choupignoux a dit:
			
		

> La débandade général d'apple !





ici ce n'est pas le bar alors calmez vous un peu svp


----------



## mac-débutant (13 Juillet 2005)

a t-on déjà recensé des cas de suicides d'aficionados mac desespèrant de ne pas voir arriver la révision de l'iBook? 
un conseil: si vous avez des besoins immédiats faites pêter la master card maintenant. je suis sûr qu'une fois la bête en votre possession. vous ne regretterez pas votre achat pour qql mghz de plus ( bon peut-etre pour une carte graphique autre que celle équipant les pc d'il y a 5 ans et 512mo direct)


----------



## apple_attitude (13 Juillet 2005)

une erreur s'affiche à présent dès que l'on essaye d'aller sur l'Apple Store ...


----------



## mac-débutant (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> ici ce n'est pas le bar alors calmez vous un peu svp



moi qui comptait payer ma tourné pour fêter mon achat et mon entré dans le monde merveilleux de mac


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Où sinon dans préférences système --> mise a jour logiciels   . Choupignoux , macdébutant n'a pas encore son mac


Ou alors Menu Pomme (tout en haut à gauche)->Mise à jour de logiciels...
 

A.


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors Menu Pomme (tout en haut à gauche)->Mise à jour de logiciels...
> 
> 
> A.





Il y a pleins de facons de mise a jour de ton mac  :love:


----------



## nTuX (13 Juillet 2005)

apple_attitude a dit:
			
		

> une erreur s'affiche à présent dès que l'on essaye d'aller sur l'Apple Store ...



... et nous avons notre 1000ème message !

... et toujours pas de révision de l'ibook bouhouhou ...


----------



## minime (13 Juillet 2005)

nTuX a dit:
			
		

> ... et nous avons notre 1000ème message !



C'est une bonne excuse pour fermer le sujet. 50 pages et 1.000 messages sans mise à jour, il est temps d'en ouvrir un tout neuf. 

Lors du 3e trimestre fiscal Apple a vendu 495.000 portables, résultat en hausse de 7% par rapport au trimestre précédent, et de 8% par rapport à l'an dernier. Le chiffre d'affaire des portables augmente aussi légèrement.

Les responsables d'Apple ont indiqué que leur objectif pour le trimestre suivant serait de 3,5 milliards environ, soit à peu près le chiffre d'affaire réalisé durant ce trimestre. Donc on peut se demander s'il y aura des mises à jour entre juillet et septembre, où s'il faudra attendre le 1er trimestre fiscal 2006 (octobre à décembre 2005).

La mise à jour de l'iBook semble dépendre de celle du PowerBook, or selon ThinkSecret (7 juillet) Apple n'aurait pas l'intention d'utiliser le PPC 970FX low power, on sait que Freescale a annoncé la disponibilité du 7448 en octobre, et d'après x86-secrets (13 juillet) le Pentium-M Yonah pourrait arriver en petite quantité fin 2005 mais ne sera pas vraiment dispo avant l'an prochain. Donc quel que soit le processeur utilisé dans les prochains portables je penche plutôt pour oct/déc.


----------

